# xxxHolic



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2006)

xxxHOLiC




> Kimihiro Watanuki is a high school student plagued by yōkai, supernatural beings magically attracted to him. The creatures are invisible to others, and as a result he feels extremely burdened by them. When he quite literally stumbles into a shop that grants wishes, his life changes drastically.
> 
> The shop is owned by Yūko Ichihara, a mysterious, beautiful witch of many names and esoteric renown. The seemingly all-knowing witch offers to grant Watanuki's wish to be rid of his ability to see spirits. However, in exchange, he must pay a price equal to the power required to grant the wish. Yūko discovers that Watanuki is very skilled with his hands and a hard worker. As a result, Watanuki is forced to perform housework and odd jobs for Yūko until he has done enough work for his wish to be granted.




Welcome fans of this fantastic series by CLAMP.  If you haven't read xxxHOLiC yet, you can read it online  here.  I highly recommend also reading Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles, as it crosses over will xxxHOLiC.  You can get more information on TRC from here.  Thanks and enjoy! 

*Newest Chapter:  186*
Read Online​


----------



## Kyo no danna (Oct 24, 2006)

I LOVE xxxHolic! Especially Yuko. I want to be like her when I grow up.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2006)

Me too.  I spent all day reading it.  Trying to get caught up.  Now I am can't wait to read the next chapter.  

I really like Watanuki.  Him and Yuko make a good team.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 24, 2006)

I got the first 4 volumes for my birthday (Which is tomarrow) But I read the first volume anyways xDD It's really good, I love Yuko and Watanuki so much though

Hope this thread becomes as long as the Fruits Basket Thread!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2006)

We'll just have to work on that.  

I bought the first two volumes.  Then, read the rest online.  I'll probably still buy the other volumes as well.  I think the first 6 or so are out.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2006)

I think we have all spelled it that way....  Even in the title of the thread it is lowercase.  The font just makes it look otherwise I think.

As for reading it online, you can get it .


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 24, 2006)

THANK YOU FOR THE LINK!! ^___^ 

I get confused on the spelling sometimes though


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2006)

I gotcha now.  I wasn't following.  

I would change it for ya, but I don't know how to....


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm not sure...ask a mod?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah.  That's probably how.  Next time I see one around I'll ask.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 24, 2006)

I luv this manga too,  I have read all 120 scantalated chaps. 

I really enjoy reading the harshness and realism in the manga. That nothing can be gained without sacrifice. Yuko is a great and original character but I enjoy watching watanuki grow as a character also.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree.  It is interesting with all of the references different people make to how he is in the middle of a transformation.  I'm eager to see how he turns out in the end.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 26, 2006)

Eh?! Nu reads xxxHOLiC?! I didn't know this! I like this manga a lot, especially since it crosses over with Tsubasa~! It's a really good manga too. ^^

This long wait for the next chapter is bugging me though.

So what's everyone's favorite pairing? XD I'm a WatanukixDoumeki fan myself. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2006)

^^That's my favorite pairing as well.  

I'm glad you like xxxHOLiC too.  Now we have a new manga to discuss now that furuba is ending soon.  

Back on topic:  We still have a couple of weeks until the newest chapter comes out right???  I can't wait.  The last couple of chapters were very good.  I wonder what Watanuki will do?


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 27, 2006)

> So what's everyone's favorite pairing?


 
Mine's weird, but YuukoxClow


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2006)

YuukoxClow.  That is another popular pairing isn't it.  

Does anyone know when the new chappie is coming out?


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 27, 2006)

Apparantly in a couple of weeks


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2006)

Have you got any further in the manga yet?


----------



## Knivesx2004 (Oct 27, 2006)

xxxHolic is such an under rated manga.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2006)

You should have plenty of time.  I'm ready for everyone to get caught up so I can discuss the latest chapters with someone.  The last few have been really good.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 27, 2006)

You know, I'm in the mood for a Mokona avatar now ^^


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 27, 2006)

my favorite pairing is watanukixzashishi.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 27, 2006)

Off topic: Nu, you should get Mu into this manga so he can discuss it here! Furubateers take over another manga. Haha.

On topic: I thought the next chapter came out next week? It's been so long without one already! 

*Spoiler*: _spoilers from the latest chapters_ 



I'm so glad that Watanuki is alive after falling! It's all Himawari's fault! Although I have forgiven her after finding out what horrible curse she has.  

I'm glad that she has that little bird now that Watanuki originally got from Sakura as the payment for the water (don't you just LOVE crossovers?)

It's interesting how real!Syaoran was the third one to pay the price to save Watanuki. I assumed that it would be Kohane. I wonder what connection Watanuki has to real!Syaoran though?




I'm looking forward to the colored pages in the next chapter, whenever that is. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 28, 2006)

I can't wait for the next chapter either.  Hopefully it is next week.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad he's alright too.  I wonder where things will go.  It will be hard to pick up like nothing happened.  Watanuki can't just continue like he was before with Himawari's curse and all.  I was glad a little that Doumeki finally got to see the house though.  Even though it was under such poor circumstances, it made me a little happy.  I wonder if he can go there all the time now?


----------



## DEATHwisher (Oct 28, 2006)

i'm fine with this anime other than the strong shojo(homosexual) suggestions.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 28, 2006)

^What's wrong with the homosexual suggestions?  WataDou FTW. 

I'm pretty sure that the next chapter is next week, because it was supposed to be this week but CLAMP postponed it. Unless they postponed it AGAIN...


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 28, 2006)

They can't keep postponing it.  It makes me nervous when things like that happen.  

I just don't want clamp to slow down or drop xxxHOLiC like they did Legal Drug.....


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 28, 2006)

> originally posted by *nuriel*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Me too, but I dont think he will b/c this will mostl likely be one of the only times that he will have to count on the supernatural to save himself or watanuke. Doumeki is the type who when he is in trouble works hard to solve his own problems, he is a guy who gets things done himself he is not a wisher.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know.  That is why I like Doumeki so much.  I really liked the way he handled the whole eye thing with Watanuki.  He tried to find a way on his own to get his eye back.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

I hope they don't cancel it like X and Gohou Drug.  (Although i haven't read much of X yet...) I think they'll continue it since it ties in with Tsubasa and they can't stop _two_ manga, especially since they're two of my favorites! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Doumeki is going to be able to see Yuuko's shop from now on since he was a customer and I guess he'll forever be a customer now? We'll have to see though.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

I keep hearing that they are going to start Legal (Gohou) Drug back up later.  So, everyone assumes that after Tsbasa and xxxHOLiC are both finished, they will go back to it.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was hoping that he will be able to keep seeing it as well.  I always got the immpression that he felt left out or something, since he could not see it.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh, how exciting! It's been a while since I've read Gohou Drug but I can't wait for it to start up again! I think I'll have to reread it though so I remember everything that happened.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I think he'll keep seeing it. Think of Yuuko's other customers. What if they pass by her shop and see that the building just magically disappeared? Wouldn't that be strange? So it's my theory that all of Yuuko's customers will forever be able to see her shop, even if they just never enter it again.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

I loved Gohou Drug.  I was very upset when it just stopped.  I read somewhere that when it stopped after volume 3, it was only 1/5 of the way through the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That makes sense I guess.  Do you have any idea, what the bigger purpose her shop might serve in the future is?  She has kinda hinted around that, as well as Watanuki's importance.  I can't wait to find out.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, it upset me to find only three volumes of Gohou Drug when I first discovered it, since I discovered it after it stopped.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure it ties in with Tsubasa, especially because of what Yuuko was saying in the last chapter. (if you don't read Tsubasa, read it now!) Like Syaoran from Tsubasa ties in with Watanuki because he paid a price in advance just to make sure nothing happens with him. Although I think Watanuki is needed for something other than that though, since the two Mokonas were created for two reason. To quote Yuuko "To hinder Fei Wong's plans, and for the sake of two futures (Watanuki, and probably Sakura and Syaoran's)." I think we'll just find out soon. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

I started it after it ended as well.  I kept telling myself that had I known that, I might never have read it.  But, it was such a good story.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I've read all of xxxHOLiC, but just started Tsubasa.  I have only read the first two volumes so far.  The only reason I decided to start it was to fill in the holes in holic.  As for Syaoran, could you explain who he is to me?  That part kinda confused me.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't realize that Gohou Drug stopped in the middle until I got to that part. I would've waited for it to start up again before I read it if I had known.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, well, the Syaoran stuff is kind of confusing, and if you plan to read Tsubasa, it's a major plot twist, so I don't want to spoil that for you. But even in Tsubasa we don't know how Syaoran connects back to Watanuki, so I'm waiting to see what happens! All we know is that he has some connection to Watanuki that most likely goes way back, even if Watanuki doesn't realize it.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you take any stock in the Watanuki/Clow being connected rumors?  I don't think I need to spoil tag this....


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, I think Watanuki is somehow related to Clow, or has some sort of connection with him. Why else would Clow try to help him, since he did make the Mokonas with Yuuko?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

Plus, they resemble each other quite a bit.  Maybe CLAMP's character all look similar but, still.....

I'm thinking that is one more thing that we will find out way later.  Have they ever said how his parents died???  I can't remember them saying in the manga, and I've always been curious.  All I thought it was some kind of accident....


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I know CLAMP characters look a like, but Watanuki looks A LOT like Clow. And there's no such thing as coincidence, only hitsuzen.


*Spoiler*: _my theory_ 



I can't remember either. It's my theory that the main villian from Tsubasa killed them because I believe they knew his plan and were going to try and stop him. And mayeb Watanuki knows or is a key to stopping the plan so that's why Syaoran paid a price to protect Watanuki.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

I need to find that scan that has the two of them on it.  They look very close to alike.  Even the glasses.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



That sounds exciting.  Your theories sometimes are better than what the actual manga comes up with.  I wonder if he is another version of Clow.  You know what Yuuko said about there being different versions of each person from world to world.  Maybe Watanuki is somehow related to Clow on his world????


----------



## Sawako (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm... maybe Watanuki is related to the Clow of his world, but I always assumed that the Clow of Watanuki's world who knows Yuuko is CCS!Clow. Since Clow is a powerful magician and would probably know Yuuko. Maybe Watanuki is someone related to Sakura's dad or Eriol from CCS or something. I don't know. His connection is confusing. @_@ I can't think of a good theory.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 29, 2006)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... maybe Watanuki is related to the Clow of his world, but I always assumed that the Clow of Watanuki's world who knows Yuuko is CCS!Clow. Since Clow is a powerful magician and would probably know Yuuko. Maybe Watanuki is someone related to Sakura's dad or Eriol from CCS or something. I don't know. His connection is confusing. @_@ I can't think of a good theory.


 

*Spoiler*: _Doesn this even need a spoiler tag?_ 



 I always thought Watanuki and Clow looked similar, maybe it's the glasses


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

I think they do look very much alike.  That is why I wondered what the connection between the two of them is.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2006)

If Watanuki is related to Clow, then maybe that's why Yuuko always teases him. Or she just likes to play around with him xDDD

And in case anyone needs a picture to see if they look alike (Or have just never read/watched CCS) then here:


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 30, 2006)

The first pic isn't working for me.  (can anyone else see it?)

I'm hoping that it is the case.  It makes sense to me that they would be related.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2006)

Ah, sorry ^^;; Sad thing is that it doesn't work for me either

I hope this one works:


Maybe they don't look exactly alike, but then it would be too obvious


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 30, 2006)

I saw cc sakura, and so thats where I know about clow reid from, i always had a feeling that yuuko is grooming watanuki to be the next clow reid which is why their encounter was inevitable.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The part in tsubassa where syaron pays watanuki's price in advance, is it in the anime? b/c i saw the first season but i am waiting for the second season to finish before i start seein it. I hate waiting a week by week for a episode i would rather just wait the whole year and see it all at once.


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 30, 2006)

Nuriel said:


> I did a search and couldn't find a thread devoted to this wonderful manga from CLAMP.
> 
> Just wondering if there were any more fans of xxxHolic out there.  I spent all day reading this manga and just got caught up to chapter 120.  Hopefully, we can expect chapter 121 soon.  I can't wait.



at first I thought "ohh snap this is in the wrong section,someones gettin banned" but alast,I found out and I love xxxholic.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Oct 30, 2006)

whens the next chapter arriving?


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm personally getting confused b/c the chapters that bwys is scantalating seem different from the chapters that are being scantalated by other groups. For example the newest release of bwys which was v9 ch6 that whole scene with syaron did not appear in chapters 110-113, or did i miss something


----------



## Sawako (Nov 3, 2006)

I read xxxHOLiC a few days ago, but I didn't really have time to go on until now.

And  gets her translations up pretty fast and I like them so I always read hers, if anyone is wondering where to get a translation. ^^


*Spoiler*: _121_ 



Damn that Amewarashi. She needs to tell us more about Watanuki!!!

I like Himawari's hair. ^^ I loved the names she wanted for the birds too. XD


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I know I was so exited at that part.  You just really wanted her to keep going.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

I just read the new chapter!

*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter is as interesting as ever.
The bird's name is weird though. >< I don't like it. But it seems like a DxW shipper so it's okay. 

Interesting that there's two eggs though. I wonder what the second egg's purpose is?

And what does Black Mokona have to protect that's here? Watanuki?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

You read 122?  Is it up?  I need to go look for it.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

Chapter 273, page 09

There you go, Nu. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll read it now.  I can't wait.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, go read it! It's another good chapter!


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

Just read it.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how the bird thing works.  Will Watanuki be okay around her, it she has the bird?


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not QUITE sure how the bird works. I know that the bird itself is like Doumeki and is immuned to the curse, but I'm not sure if it immunes the curse for others. I don't think it does though, since Yuuko said that the price to fix her curse is actually too high and would cost her all her happiness.

So I don't think having the bird makes it okay for Watanuki to be around her, but Watanuki doesn't care. Or maybe it does. I'm not sure.  Let's see how it turns out...


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for explaining that.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you think that Watanuki's personality was a little different in 121.  That's why I was glad when Doumeki showed up, Watanuki was back to his excitable self.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

No problem. ^^

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Watanuki seemed a bit different in this chapter, but I just thought that maybe it was because of his accident that he was different. Or maybe because he was around Himawari and he now knows the truth about her. I wonder if we're supposed to be really be thinking about it though. You never know with Clamp.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Since I'm not caught up with Tsbasa, can you explain all that stuff at the end for me?  It confused me a bit.....


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, the Fei Wong Reed stuff?

Well he has some wish that he wants granted. To do that he needs the ruins from the country that Tsubasa!Sakura and Tsubasa!Clone!Syaoran come from and for Sakura to go to many worlds in order to gain the "body memories" from those worlds (because apparently your body can store memories too, not just your heart and brain and stuff). He wants the power to cross space and time and manipulate it which is bad so Yuuko is trying to stop him. So basically he's a bad guy and you shouldn't like him.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh.  I see.  Thanks.   

About how many more chapters do you think holic has?  Like will we get to over 200 chapters?


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

*shrug* I have no idea. I could see holic possibly getting to 200, but we'll have to see. It depends on how much story is left to tell. Our last mystery is basically Watanuki himself, so we'll have to see how long it takes for that mystery to get unfolded.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2006)

True.  I'm dying to know what Watanuki's secret is.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, there's so much mystery surrounding Watanuki and he doesn't even realize it.  I wonder what he's needed for...

I hate Clamp for getting me so into all their manga.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 14, 2006)

They do a wonderful job on all of their stories.  I'm dying to know what is going on w/Watanuki.  And I also want to know what event the shop was built for....


----------



## Sawako (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah. I haven't read much of Clamp's work so far, but the few I've read are amazing!! (aka CCS, Tsubasa, xxxHOLiC, and Gohou Drug are amazing. And what little I've read of X and Magic Knight Rayearth)

I think the shop was built for Syaoran and co.'s journey and/or whatever's up with Watanuki. It seems like Yuuko and Clow were really preparing for these events, like they made the two Mokonas just for these events.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah.  I think that sounds about right.   

I agree with you about Gohou Drug.  I loved that manga.  I hope it comes back.  

Do you remember when the next chapter is due out????


----------



## Sawako (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish Amewarashi would come back to finish what she was telling Watanuki. I hate her for just leaving us hanging. 

The next chapter for which manga? Gohou Drug or xxxHOLiC? xxxHOLiC should be out this week, no idea about Gohou Drug though.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, I was referring to xxxHOLiC.  Who knows when Gohou Drug will come back.  

I wish she would come back too.  She was just going to say something good, when she decided to stop.  Dang that CLAMP for teasing us like that.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 15, 2006)

I bet that Amewarashi won't come back for a long time. She's trying to tease us. She's so mean.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 17, 2006)

This chapter was pretty interesting. ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm so glad that the pipe fox thingy has a name now! The name has just slipped my mind right now. Mugetsu...?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I already forgot its name as well.....

I did think it was a really cute chapter as well.  I love that the fox was jealous that Watanuki gave a name to the bird, and not him.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know! That fox is SO in love with Watanuki, and that's why he was jealous! MugetsuxWatanuki FTW. (Mugetsu is the same, right? Or something like that? Or I'm completely off?) But only if Doumeki and Watanuki forever deny their feelings for one another.

HimawarixTanpopo or whatever the bird's name is too. 

However, I wonder if the relationship between Watanuki and the fox is supposed to be important later on? Obviously they'll have a stronger bond now that Watanuki named it, so I wonder if it has something to do with whatever event is going to happen later on involving Watanuki? Like will the fox sacrifice its life to save him?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope the fox doesn't have to sacrifice its life for Watanuki.  That would be so sad.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, me either. I'm just speculating right now. But I really think it'll play a bigger role in the story, I'm just trying to figure out why.

I think we'll see its big from again though.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That would be nice.  We've only seen it one time right?

So, what are your thoughts about the second egg????


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The second egg confuses me. I don't know what it's for. And I'm confused as to where it came from. I'm pretty sure Sakura only gave Yuuko one egg in Tsubasa.  Or else I just overlooked it. I'll have to reread the chapters again.

That egg goes to Doumeki, right?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, it was given to him in the newest chapter as payment for carrying those buckets of water.  

She said it wouldn't hatch into a creature like Watanuki's egg, so I wonder what good it is???


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe Yuuko gave it to Doumeki so he can egg someone's house? 

Yeah, that egg's not supposed to have any special powers, so I wonder what it's for... CLAMP wouldn't just introduce that second egg and have it do nothing, would they?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No, I'm positive it will have some sort of special purpose.  I just can't see at this point what it could be.....


I guess this chapter also answered my question on whether or not Doumeki would be able to go to the shop anytime now.  I guess since he has been there as a customer once, he is welcome there.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad that Doumeki can continue to see the shop. That means that he can visit his boyfriend any time he wants. 

I hope CLAMP explains that second egg soon. I really have no idea what it's for... Do you have any theories about what exactly it could be for?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really have no idea.  Its a good question....  Hopefully, we will get an answer to it soon.  I was really glad that Doumeki could come to the shop as well.  I love seeing him Watanuki together.  

Do we really need to use all of these spoiler tags???  We are the only two who post here.....


----------



## Sawako (Nov 22, 2006)

True, we probably don't need spoiler tags. I'll probably use it RIGHT after I read the new chapter in case you haven't, but otherwise let's just not use them. 

I think that egg will help Doumeki protect Watanuki in the future. But how it'll help I don't know.

I wish the next chapter would come out already so we have more clues!


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm glad neither of you are using spoiler tags anymore, it was a pain to click on them all the time >_<


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 30, 2006)

^^I know, it was getting on my nerves and I was one of the ones using them.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 30, 2006)

Then again, maybe I shouldn't be clicking them, seeing as how I'm only on chapter 86  -__- Right after Watanuki meets the cat girl

I didn't even look at the spoilers anyways and even when I did it made no sense, so I guess it doesn't matter =P


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 2, 2006)

^^You really should catch up.  

When can we expect the new chapter?


----------



## Sawako (Dec 2, 2006)

NB! You need to catch up! And don't read below, 124 spoilers.

I have a feeling that we're going to see CCS!Sakura and CCS!Syaoran since Watanuki mentions them when he's looking at the payments Kurogane and Fai had to pay to go traveling from world to world (I almost forgot how awesome Fai's tattoo is). And plus we see the replica of Sakura's old staff. I hope we see them too. I've been wanting to see them again. I miss them, even if I do have TRC!Sakura and TRC!Syaoran...

I'm glad to see a new customer too. It's been a while since we've seen a new one. And she's from their school. Interesting... I wonder what's wrong with her house?


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 5, 2006)

124 spoilers.....

I had no idea the chapter was up.  

Nice to see things getting somewhat back to normal in xxxHOLiC.   It will be interesting to see why the girls house is scary......

Also, I had almost forgotten about the payments she took from Kurogane and Fai.  I wonder what purpose those will serve.  It would be so nice to see Sakura and Syoran in Watanuki's world.  Hopefully, we actually will get to see that.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't think Kurorin (haha, I love calling Kurogane by his nicknames that Fai give him in TRC) and Fai's payments will play any role besides for having Watanuki think of Syaoran and co. And maybe to foreshadow CCSakura and CCSyaoran visit Watanuki. I relaly want them to. I've been wanting them to since we first saw the replica of Sakura's wand.

I don't think the girl's house will be THAT special. It'll probably just be haunted by some spirit that Watanuki and Doumeki have to get rid of. But it's nice to see the usual stuff happening in xxxHOLiC again!


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 10, 2006)

FINALLY! I caught up  Of course, now I want to read TRC and make sense of the crossovers =P I wanted to read it anyways. And now I can see why both of you like WatanukixDoumeki now =P

And I guess that girl won't be that special either, she'll probably last for a couple chapters, but I'm always happy to see Watanuki and Doumeki going on one of Yuuko's missions together ^^ Although, I'd kill for another moment of Kohane (Is that her name?) with Watanuki, I don't know why but I just like her


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 12, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> And now I can see why both of you like WatanukixDoumeki now =P



Another converted watanukixdoumeki fan.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 12, 2006)

Nuriel said:


> Another converted watanukixdoumeki fan.


 
I could feel the sexual tension when Doumeki tried to see Watanuki's eye


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 12, 2006)

lol 

I'm eager for a new chapter.  holic can't come out quick enough for my tastes.  Especially since I don't have furuba anymore.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 13, 2006)

you and me both 
I guess it'll come out in two weeks or less, if we're lucky >__>


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 15, 2006)

I just read 125.  I'm curious now what is up with her house.....

And why Yuuko gave her the bells for.  It seems to me like she should have been more specific with her wish.  When she told Yuuko that when she had the bell, the footsteps got closer, she gave he two bells instead.  So, will that make it get ever worse for her?  Can't wait to see what is going on....


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, she didn't want her house to be frightening, so maybe whatever's in her house is following her :S I can't wait until the next chapter now


----------



## Sawako (Dec 18, 2006)

I wonder what the house did with the bell? And I wonder what the two bells will be used for?

Are the bells supposed to make some sound that will scare away whatever is haunting the girl's house?

I read a (possibly joke) theory that the bells will cause a lot sound that make her house collapse.  You can't have a haunted house if there is no house, right?


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 21, 2006)

lol, hopefully that's not the case.  

I guess we will find out for sure next chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 21, 2006)

I wonder why Yuuko didn't request a price right away? The only other time I remember that happening is with the lady who wanted the monkey's paw, and didn't she end up dying?

 The girl is going to get murdered in her house!


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 21, 2006)

Lets hope not.....

Although you are right about that.  I didn't even think about it.  Poor girl...


----------



## Sawako (Dec 21, 2006)

Is there a time that Yuuko didn't request payment and the person lived? Or was the only time she didn't request payment with the monkey paw lady?

Oh my... I can't believe I thought of that... poor girl.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't think of any other time that she didn't request payment.  I had completely forgotten about that one.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 23, 2006)

Yuuko not asking for a payment can only mean one thing...poor girl 

Actually, what would Yuuko gain from the girl' death anyway? With the monkey paw woman, she died and it almost seemed like her arm was the new paw too (not to mention that she seemed like a bitch ), but the girl doesn't seem to have anything of use to Yuuko.

Maybe she'll have to pay the price when her wish actually gets granted


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 24, 2006)

Maybe.  Hopefully, that is the case.  I don't want to see the poor girl get killed.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 24, 2006)

I know, she's better than the Wings Girl and the Monkey Paw Woman, even though she's only been in 2 chapters


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 25, 2006)

lol, so true. 

Does anyone know when we can expect the next chapter??


----------



## Sawako (Dec 28, 2006)

Eh, I've already looked at it. Just post spoilers! People can overlook it if they want.

Himawari is really nice that she's trying to limit her time with Watanuki so that he won't get bad luck. But thankfully Doumeki can nullify her powers so he just has to be there. ^^

Does the girl have a third bell now? I thought she just had two? And I wonder what she's doing outside the shop and I wonder why she's looking all shocked and stuff?

It's interesting how we learn more about Maru and Moro. So basically they were created to hold the shop together, since that shop is needed for whatever Watanuki will be involved with, which means that the two of them were created for Watanuki too... I wonder what's going to happen? Do you think it'll happen soon?

No chapter until February...


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes she does have three bells.  I'm not clear on how she got a third.  I'll have the reread.

I was pleased to get to know some more about the whole Watanuki thing.  I wonder what is so big that she needed to create all of this......

I can't wait to find out.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe she went back and stole a third bell because the two bells weren't working and was surprised that Watanuki caught her?

I want xxxHOLiC to end just because I want to find out all the Watanuki mystery, and we probably won't find that out until the end of HOLiC...


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, you are probably right about that.  I guess we will have to wait and see, it just seems like there can't be too much left in holic....  As for the bells thing, maybe she gave her two more bells, making three???


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 29, 2006)

I guess holic will end in a year and a half though, it looks like we'll have a couple more customers and more on the main characters and what'll happen to the shop that Yuuko and Mokana were talking about

As for the chapter, I wonder what'll happen to the girl since she took another bell and there's still the fact that Yuuko didn't even ask for payment and spirits are still in her house. 

It's going to be hard to wait for over a month now


----------



## UnknownHero (Dec 30, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:


> I guess holic will end in a year and a half though, it looks like we'll have a couple more customers and more on the main characters and what'll happen to the shop that Yuuko and Mokana were talking about
> 
> As for the chapter, I wonder what'll happen to the girl since she took another bell and there's still the fact that Yuuko didn't even ask for payment and spirits are still in her house.
> 
> It's going to be hard to wait for over a month now



Possibly longer than that. I think xxxHolic and Tsubasa will end at the same time. Tsubasa doesn't even seem closed to being complete. I'm still curious what Watanuki's connection with Tsubasa is and why everyone is doing all of this stuff for him.

One month+ is too long to wait


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 1, 2007)

I still need to catch up on tsubasa.  I'm a bit behind on that series.  

Anyway, I just hope that CLAMP doesn't drag out holic like other series have done like Inu Yasha, I'd rather it end well.  Instead of becoming repetitive.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't believe that after nearly an entire month, no one has posted here -.-


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 26, 2007)

We need to keep this thread alive.  

Has anyone else read the new chapter yet???


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 127 Spoilers_ 




I thought I would feel sorry for the girl, but she seemed as bad as the some of the other custmers in the beginning. She even tried to hit Yuuko -__- On the plus side, Haruka came again and brushed Watanuki's face with his hand  

I can't wait to find out who the man behind the door is now.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 27, 2007)

I loved the part with Haruka.  If only Doumeki was that affectionate.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 28, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> I loved the part with Haruka. If only Doumeki was that affectionate.


 
Then he'd be pretty OOC for the sake of us fangirls


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah.  You're right.  

I already read a oneshot on fanfiction.net about Watanuki's reaction to it.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 29, 2007)

I can just imagine what's in it xD


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 2, 2007)

Really? Since I was wondering who the man behind the door was...


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't know.  But, I wonder when she died???


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, it was a girl instead of a man o__O

I guess it doesn't matter when she died, but that she did die. I feel sorry for the ghost-girl though, she's going to be exorcised, and it doesn't sound like she's going to enjoy it.

The arc actually reminded me of The Others, which is a horror/mystery movie with Nicole Kidman. 
*Spoiler*: _The Others plot with the end_ 



The plot is basically the same as this, Nicole's entire family are supposed to seem like they're alive and believe that their house is haunted, but in reality, THEY are the ghosts. However, the family stayed in the house and drove away anyone who came in. Actually, the plot of this movie reminds me of The Sixth Sense too


----------



## Sawako (Feb 4, 2007)

I haven't really been on these forums in a while. @_@

I can't believe the girl is a ghost. I didn't see that coming. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought of The Others from this chapter. XD

Is Doumeki starting to see spirits more? He was able to see the ghost girl, remember?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 4, 2007)

> Is Doumeki starting to see spirits more? He was able to see the ghost girl, remember?


 
He's been spending a lot more time with Watanuki  

And welcome back ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow.  Welcome back ru-chan 

I didn't even think about the others.  But, now that you mention it, it is basically the exact same thing.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, we all watched The Others XD

I don't know why, but I just find it weird :S


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 5, 2007)

^^It was a good movie.  

When can we expect another chapter???


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 6, 2007)

I remember seeing the dates in a livejournal entry once, but now I forgot 

I think mid-Febuary-ish


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 8, 2007)

Not too long then.  Good.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 9, 2007)

I think it'll come on the 15th

One day after Valentines Day, and the same day as Naruto: Part 2


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 9, 2007)

Next week will be a very good week then.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 11, 2007)

It sucks that I have 3 quizzes and tests this week though... and I don't even know the material x__x


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 12, 2007)

That does suck.  Hopefully, you will do okay.  

I'm so anxious for everything this week.  I can't wait for Naruto the most though.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 13, 2007)

My interest in naruto isn't as big as it was before, but I'll watch it anywasys

At least I got my English quiz done, I have my Math quiz on Wednesday (or Friday if it's a snow day), and a science test on Friday too x__x;; I have a lot of work ahead of me


----------



## Sawako (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, good luck on those tests and quizzes, NB!

I think we should have a new chapter out this week. I don't remember reading about any breaks. o_o But I feel like we're going to have a lot more breaks from now on, but that's just a feeling I'm getting, so don't worry!

I wonder what's going to happen next in the xxxHOLiC world?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 14, 2007)

^^Nice to see you again ru-chan.  

Yeah, I believe there is a new chapter this week.  As for Naruto, I still really like it, although One Piece is my favorite as of now.  I keep getting annoyed by Naruto chapters recently.  Sometimes I think I will just take a break from it.....


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 14, 2007)

To be honest, I haven't been up-to-date with Naruto for weeks 

And thankfully, I have a snowday today, so my tests are moved to Friday xDD

And before I forget, here's the scedule for xxxHOLiC and TRC:



			
				Chibi Yuuto's LJ said:
			
		

> - Next chapters scheduled (red means new):
> 
> 01/31 - Shonen Magazine #9 - No Tsubasa scheduled (on sale).
> 02/07 - Shonen Magazine #10 - Chapter 142.
> ...


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 16, 2007)

^^Thanks for posting this.  I'll have to go hunt for the new chapter.  I haven't read it yet.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't even find it


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2007)

The Kitsune child is back!


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2007)

NB, your sig is adorable. XD

And yay for the kitsune kid! He's so adorable too! It's nice to have this little transition before we get onto our next woman who needs a wish. (all her customers seem to be girls, besides for Watanuki and Doumeki. XD Or am I missing someone?)

I've never had oden. This chapter and the past chapters with oden make me want to have it. Has anyone ever had it? Is it good?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2007)

Oden is like noodles I think, but I never had it before =P And I'm glad that after a serious arc, we have a cute little chapter to cheer us up ^^

Thanks for noticing my sig, Yachiru :3


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2007)

^^My favorite part was Doumeki asking where his gift was at the end.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2007)

I know, I loved that part too. I love the interactions between Doumeki and Watanuki. ^^

There's nothing much to discuss this chapter, huh? I guess we could speculate about what's up next, huh?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, it was basically a cute filler chapter.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 18, 2007)

> There's nothing much to discuss this chapter, huh? I guess we could speculate about what's up next, huh?


 
Something with tons of Watanuki and Doumeki moments 

Like pretty much every chapter XD


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 18, 2007)

NobleByakuya said:


> Something with tons of Watanuki and Doumeki moments
> 
> Like pretty much every chapter XD



Thats okay with me.  Those are my favorite moments.   

I was thinking when I read this chapter that Watanuki has changed quite a bit over the course of the manga.  He seems so much sweeter than he was at the beginning.  Or am I the only one who thinks that???


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, he is more calm


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 18, 2007)

The only time he really freaks out anymore is where Doumeki is concerned.   Then its just for good ol comic relief.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 18, 2007)

I couldn't find the one I was originally looking for, but I guess this one's ok:



The one I as looking for was during the same arc as this one (The Twin Sisters who were bonded together by words Arc), when they were at the restaurant.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 19, 2007)

^^It was a good choice anyway.  I haven't read that part in quite a while now.  I should reread.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 19, 2007)

I had to read that arc 3 times before I could finally understand it :S


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 20, 2007)

I remember that part too!  Lol When Domeki shows up, you can always count on a funny moment.....:rofl


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2007)

Horray, Pinkshinobi is here!


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey what's uo?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2007)

Just waiting for the new chapter


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh that's cool. I am on volume 5 right now....


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww.....I remember that part! Kawaii....


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2007)

Why is the Kitsune kid so cute?


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know.....


----------



## Sawako (Feb 20, 2007)

Because he's little. Everything little = so cuuuute!


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to our little holic thread pink!   

Does the Kitsune child have a name????  I can't remember at the moment....


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Nuriel!  I am not sure what its name is.....I forgot....:sweat


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 21, 2007)

He's nameless, but some translations say he's Kitsune-kun and his father is Kitsune-san


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 21, 2007)

Ooo...you changed your name.... Awesome.....


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 21, 2007)

I see.  I guess I really need to reread, b/c I didn't remember that at all.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 21, 2007)

According to the schedule, shouldn't the new chapter be out already? 

Unless it changed again


----------



## Sawako (Feb 22, 2007)

If you check ladydarkmoon's livejournal, the title of her latest entry says "No xxxHolic this week...."  (But I get my Tsubasa chapter, so I'm satisfied ^^)

Hey, can I call you Kimi-chan now because of your new username?  And Kimi-chan sounds adorable.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2007)

Of course you can Yachiru xDD

Actually, I had in mind someone would call me Kimi-chan when I would get it


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 22, 2007)

kimi-chan, that does sound really cute.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2007)

Maybe that'll be Doumeki's nickname for Watanuki


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 22, 2007)

lol, he would get so mad.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 22, 2007)

If Doumeki ever referred to Watanuki as "Kimi-chan", Watanuki would explode on him. XD

"KIMI-CHAN?!?! HOW WOULD YOU LIKE IT IS SOMEONE CALLED YOU SHIZU-CHAN!"
"That would be fine."
"WHAT DO YOU MEAN THAT WOULD BE FINE?! IT'S NOT FINE! IT'S WEIRD!!"


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2007)

^

I hate 10 char limit x__x;;


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 22, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> If Doumeki ever referred to Watanuki as "Kimi-chan", Watanuki would explode on him. XD
> 
> "KIMI-CHAN?!?! HOW WOULD YOU LIKE IT IS SOMEONE CALLED YOU SHIZU-CHAN!"
> "That would be fine."
> "WHAT DO YOU MEAN THAT WOULD BE FINE?! IT'S NOT FINE! IT'S WEIRD!!"



lol, I can really almost see that happening now.....

We need a doujinshi of that scene.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 22, 2007)

Now i want to call Doumeki "Shizu-chan"... 

They'll probably call each other that when they're married.

edit: Yeah! A doujinshi! Too bad I can't draw... Unless you count my stick figures


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2007)

Now we need a pic of a WatanukixDoumeki wedding

And Watanuki is the bride xDD -imagines his face- xDD


----------



## Sawako (Feb 22, 2007)

...We need to find someone who's really good at drawing who can draw all of this for us. Can either of you two draw?

Of course Watanuki is going to be the bride. Can you imagine Shizu-chan (XD Sorry, Doumeki) in a wedding dress?! With red lipstick and other make-up?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2007)

Shizu-chan as a drag queen? 

No, sorry, I can't dray T__T Not do I have a scanner


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 22, 2007)

I can't draw either.  It would look horrible.  If we could find a page from the manga that might fit, we could alter the captions.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 22, 2007)

No, no, our Shizu-chan could never be a drag queen! Only Watanuki-kun!

That's okay that you can't draw...

If Watanuki and Shizu-chan were ever able to have a kid (hey, you never know. It's manga) would it have one eye of each person? Like its right eye would be Shizu's and its left eye would be Watanuki's? XD


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2007)

Like our own mini-xxxHOLiC caption thread-but-it-isn't-a-thread-because-if-it-were-the-mods-weould-be-on-our-asses?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 22, 2007)

Would they really care?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2007)

If we made a different thread for holic, they might -.-

Hey, we're all more active now


----------



## Sawako (Feb 23, 2007)

They might. You never know.


*Spoiler*: _And I got bored. XD_ 







Yeah, it's not the EXACT dialouge I just posted, but close enough.




I've gotta go now. 'Night!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Yachiru, you're awesome  Good night, (it's 12:04 AM here =P)


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG I love it!  Can I save this please and use it in my sig??  

Reps for you my friend.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

I think I'll try to make one in the morning (Seriously, it's 12:10 AM here xD)


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2007)

woohoo!  More doumekixwatanuki crack!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Which is pretty good, since holic still isn't popular enough to find some more crack T__T

Whatever, we'll make do with what we have XD


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2007)

If more people would give it a shot, I'm sure they would like it.  I've got my brother reading it too now.  And he usually only likes shonen series like Naruto or One Piece.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, holic is a seinen manga apparently  Or maybe it's because it's from CLAMP and they think it'll be a shoujo series?

Yeah, I hooked my older brother onto it too :3


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2007)

We need to get more of the furuba people into it.  It seems like all of us here were from the furuba fc or thread.  

What exactly is a seinen manga?  That one confuses me a bit.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Everyone died  But Waffle came to the blender today! 



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Seinen* (青年, _*Seinen*_? not to be confused with "adult" (成年, ?)) is a subset of  that is generally targeted at an 18–30 year old male audience, but the audience can be much older with some comics aimed at businessmen well into their 40s. Sometimes it is classified as  or , but it has distinct features, usually classified by a wider variety of art styles and more variation in subject matter, ranging from the  to the . The female equivalent to seinen manga is  manga. The genre is comparable to the  terms and genre "Adult".
> A common way to tell if a comic is seinen is by looking at whether or not  is used over the original  text. A lack of furigana would imply that the title is intended for a mature audience. The title of the magazine it was published in is also an important indicator. Usually  manga magazines with the word _young_ in the title ( for instance) are seinen. Other popular seinen manga magazines include , , and . Many of these  were published in  in the now defunct .


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2007)

holic is aimed at 18-30 year old men???  That doesn't sound right.  What magazine is it published in?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Young Jump 

Maybe CLAMP mis-categorized it? :S


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah.  Maybe.  Or they were trying to go for a wider audience.  I guess CLAMP fans would read it reguardless of what it was classified as.  So, what is TRC classified as then?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Shounen, I guess

Crap, I still need to read TRC ><


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm way behind in TRC.  Like volumes.  I need to catch up.  I just got into holic  a lot easier and read through it really quickly.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck with TRC ^^

I'm going to sleep in a few minutes, G' Night!


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 23, 2007)

Goodnight!


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey everyone! xxxHolic is a seinen? Interesting.... I learn something new every day.....


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 23, 2007)

Lots of seinens aren't qualified as seinen manga actually.

For example, Yotsuba& and Azumanga Daioh (Made by the same manga-ka) are classified as seinen, despite their cute girly stories


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 23, 2007)

Really? Huh....


----------



## Sawako (Feb 23, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> OMG I love it!  Can I save this please and use it in my sig??
> 
> Reps for you my friend.


Yes, of course!

If I'm ever bored and find myself with spare time I'll try to make more of those. XD That's fun to do!

And you guys need to read TRC. I like it better than xxxHOLiC actually.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 24, 2007)

I have read a couple of volumes of TRC.... It is good....^_^


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 24, 2007)

I still need to too, but I'm too busy this weekend


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yes, of course!
> 
> If I'm ever bored and find myself with spare time I'll try to make more of those. XD That's fun to do!
> 
> And you guys need to read TRC. I like it better than xxxHOLiC actually.



THanks ru-chan.   

I get aroung to catching up with TRC eventually.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 25, 2007)

Since the schedule changed, does anyone know when the next chapter will be out?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 25, 2007)

I think there should be one this week.  There are already spoilers out for it, so I would assume that we should have a chapter this week.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 25, 2007)

That's good, I want to see the next arc soon


----------



## Sawako (Feb 25, 2007)

*points to sig*

Anyway, hopefully the next chapter comes out this week! It would be weird for a second unannounced break.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 25, 2007)

^

Nice advertising xD I'm hoping my fox-Gin would attract Ginai fans in the same way xD


----------



## Sawako (Feb 25, 2007)

Ginai? What's that? GinxAizen? Noo. GinxMatsumoto! XD

GinAi is like pairing Watanuki up with Yuuko!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm a fan of all Gin pairings XD



> GinAi is like pairing Watanuki up with Yuuko!


 
That doesn't help my FC xD

WatanukixYuuko?


----------



## Sawako (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry, I'm just not a fan of GinAi. XD And no one from your FC will ever see my post, so it's okay! 

What do you think the next arc is going to focus on?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm just not a fan of GinAi. XD And no one from your FC will ever see my post, so it's okay!


 
Hoefully xD And if you're not a fan, then you don't want to click my sig, which links to a Japanese fanart site with some GinAi, but has mostly individual Gin art, Grimmy, Il Forte, and even some GinxRangiku :3



> What do you think the next arc is going to focus on?


 
Considering the pattern of customers, either a schoolgirl or some lady with serious problems x__x 

Although, I want the next arc to focus more on Watanuki's reltionships with the other characters than the customer

EDIT: I suck at this caption thing x__x


----------



## Sawako (Feb 25, 2007)

^ 

Kimi-chan, can I put that caption in my sig? That's hilarious!!

I'm hoping that someday Yuuko will have a male customer (besides Watanuki and Doumeki. They're main characters. They don't count.)

I think the next arc will have something where Watanuki and Doumeki have to fight something, so we can have more DoumekixWatanuki!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think it's good, but go ahead XD

And I'm still waiting for a moment where Watanuki is falling off a cliff, Doumeki comes, and that magical kiss happens 8D


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 26, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> *points to sig*
> 
> Anyway, hopefully the next chapter comes out this week! It would be weird for a second unannounced break.




I love it.  I didn't even think to add a link to our little discussion here.  Good idea.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Nuriel!  How are ya?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 26, 2007)

Great.  Nice to see ya pink.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 26, 2007)

-randomly pops here too-


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 26, 2007)

It's good to see ya too.... Hey Kimi-chan!  Is it okay if I call you that....


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 26, 2007)

Sure, go ahead xP


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thankies!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 26, 2007)

You're welcome 

EDIT2: my next attemt at a caption 

Revised


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 28, 2007)

*revives thread*


----------



## Sawako (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's another caption thing by me while we wait impatiently for the next chapter (that should be coming out soon, right?)


*Spoiler*: _Click here for the two images!_ 









Oh, and Kimi-chan, I almost forgot to mention that I love your caption too. XDD Too bad they don't actually show Clow in xxxHOLiC, because I want to make captions of him calling Watanuki "Kimi-chan" too. XD


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 28, 2007)

^

I always enjoy looking at your's, Ru 



> Oh, and Kimi-chan, I almost forgot to mention that I love your caption too. XDD Too bad they don't actually show Clow in xxxHOLiC, because I want to make captions of him calling Watanuki "Kimi-chan" too. XD


 
I can't believe someone actually likes them XD

They must show Clow in xxxHOLiC  Just imagine Yuuko's reactions to him xDD


----------



## Sawako (Mar 1, 2007)

*reading new chapter* Doumeki... pretty?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 1, 2007)

You mean 130? Damn, I'm on my laptop which I can't download on >.< And it mentions pretty and Doumeki? 

@LT, Your new set is so pretty


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 2, 2007)

Kohane's back! 

EDIT: I still need to read TRC -.-"


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 2, 2007)

Love the caption Kimihiro! XD lol And thanks.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks and you're welcome ^.^

Let's see if my hotlinking skills work (Yuuko cosplay):


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 2, 2007)

^ :rofl

The word sexy looks weird xD



EDIT 2: The caption I had before was lame -.-" So I made a little thing for me and Ru xD




And here's the cosplay

It's ok, but not great


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2007)

Love the captions you guys! :rofl


----------



## Sawako (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks, Pink! (Can I call you... Tsuki since you changed your name?)

 Kimi-chan! Oh, and I hope you don't mind, but I made Watanuki look more girly to represent you.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, a bunch more captions.  

At least this keeps our little thread here active.  So, has everyone read the new chapter now??


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 3, 2007)

Watanuki Kimihiro the drag queen!  His hair reminds me of Himawari xDD



> At least this keeps our little thread here active. So, has everyone read the new chapter now??


 
130? Yep


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Thanks, Pink! (Can I call you... Tsuki since you changed your name?)
> 
> Kimi-chan! Oh, and I hope you don't mind, but I made Watanuki look more girly to represent you.


Sure and you're welcome.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 3, 2007)

Can I call you Tsuki or Yomi (Azumanga Daioh xD)? 

We all have nicknames for each other now XD


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2007)

Umm....Tsuki. Yah nicknames! XD


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 3, 2007)

Is it just me, or are we going completly off-topic? xDD


----------



## Sawako (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey, if I remember correctly, Watanuki gave Kohane his last dream balloon, right? But she doesn't have it with her anymore. Does that mean she saw the dream? What did the dream contain? Doumeki's grandfather? Did Kohane talk with Doumeki's grandfather?



			
				Kimihiro said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or are we going completly off-topic? xDD


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 3, 2007)

I wish I could instert myself in the captions, but Watanuki's always in them and can't put myself in xD



> Hey, if I remember correctly, Watanuki gave Kohane his last dream balloon, right? But she doesn't have it with her anymore. Does that mean she saw the dream? What did the dream contain? Doumeki's grandfather? Did Kohane talk with Doumeki's grandfather?


 
I don't remember it that well, but didn't Watanuki have a dream with Haruka (grandfather) because of the balloon? If he did, then maybe Kohane did too, and Haruka is like a 'guardian angel' for both because of their power to see spirits

Bad theory, I know -.-"


----------



## Sawako (Mar 3, 2007)

Kimi-chan, just draw long hair on a Watanuki to insert yourself into the captions. XD

Yeah, Watanuki started seeing Haruka because of the balloons, but is he in all the balloons or just the ones that actually popped with Watanuki? Did Kohane see him or just see a completely random dream?

Your theory seems good though. ^^ I hope Watanuki asks her next chapter!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 3, 2007)

Or maybe she saw someone close to her in her dream



> Kimi-chan, just draw long hair on a Watanuki to insert yourself into the captions. XD


 
If I can find a good panel xDD


----------



## Sawako (Mar 4, 2007)

I wish Clamp would show us more Kohane. She's already been in the story for so long but we know almost nothing about her.

Is she going to play a big role in whatever is going to happen with Watanuki in the end (you know, like why they have the shop and everything)?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 4, 2007)

Exactly, it's been said that she's probably the closest to Watanuki (or something like that?), but all we know about her is that she's one of those mediums on TV and her mother doesn't seem to care about her personal needs that much. 

To me, it definitly seems like she'll play a big role in saving the shop whenever whatever's going to happen (as Yuuko foresaw) will happen.

EDIT: I took your advice Ru,


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Hey, if I remember correctly, Watanuki gave Kohane his last dream balloon, right? But she doesn't have it with her anymore. Does that mean she saw the dream? What did the dream contain? Doumeki's grandfather? Did Kohane talk with Doumeki's grandfather?



I'm assuming she has had the dream by now.  We just don't know what it was about yet.  I don't think it would be about Doumeki's gradfather though, I think Watanuki only dreams about him because of his unique situation.  Hopefully, we will know what Kohane's dream was soon.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 5, 2007)

I am so behind....


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 5, 2007)

Nu@ I as thinking of something along the same lines. Kohane might've dreamt (or maybe she's still dreaming) about someone else who is somehow attached to her. If not, then maybe Haruka is like a guardian angel for both Watanuki and Kohane because of their powers ^^

Tsuki@ You'll get there!


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Kimi-chan!


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 5, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Nu@ I as thinking of something along the same lines. Kohane might've dreamt (or maybe she's still dreaming) about someone else who is somehow attached to her. If not, then maybe Haruka is like a guardian angel for both Watanuki and Kohane because of their powers ^^



That would make sense.  Hopefully, they will let us know soon.  Especially since she appeared in the last chapter.  

Also, from the recent chapter what is everyone's thoughts on the shop weakening so to speak?  Does this mean that the end of holic is closing in on us.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 8, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> That would make sense. Hopefully, they will let us know soon. Especially since she appeared in the last chapter.
> 
> Also, from the recent chapter what is everyone's thoughts on the shop weakening so to speak? Does this mean that the end of holic is closing in on us.


 
Holic can't go out without a bang!


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 8, 2007)

Chapter 131 is out.   

I loved it, there are few very cute moments in this chapter.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 8, 2007)

*lurks in* NURIEL!  How are you?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

-reads new chappie-

Wow, Kohane's mom is a bitch  But I have to admit, she seems scared of her own daughter


----------



## Sawako (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh I know, I hate Kohane's mom. How can drinking something take away her powers? It makes no sense.

And the balloon hasn't broken yet for Kohane. I hope they show it when it does break. I'm curious as to what that last balloon holds.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

I want to see her meet Watanuki and Doumeki again, they'll probably beat talk some sense into her. =/

Since the story mainly focuses on Watanuki, I doubt CLAMP will feature an entire chapter on Kohane. But she did get a few pages in one of the chapters she was introduced in, so there's hope 

The way I see it, Kohana might meet Haruka or someone somewhat close to her that's dead, or be something totally different.

Hey, Ru's back


----------



## Sawako (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'm back for today at least. I don't really have anything to do. And I'm procrastinating for a paper I have to research. Oh well.

You never know. They could just give a whole chapter to Kohane. I want them to. I love Kohane. She's one of my favorite characters.

I was just thinking of this... maybe the balloon will show Kohane a vision of what's going to happen in the future, like whatever event is supposed to hapen with Watanuki?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

I procastinate all the time x_x

If she gets a little character devolopment, maybe she could be a suorting character, at least, if not a main character. To be honest, Kohane is in my Top 5, but Zashiki-Warashi is probably my favorite for many reasons. Maybe even Ame-warashi because of how rude she is to Watanuki XD

As of right now, what's in the balloon could be anything :S


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 11, 2007)

Lady Tsukiyomi said:


> *lurks in* NURIEL!  How are you?



Sorry I missed you.  



Yachiru said:


> Yeah, I'm back for today at least. I don't really have anything to do. And I'm procrastinating for a paper I have to research. Oh well.
> 
> You never know. They could just give a whole chapter to Kohane. I want them to. I love Kohane. She's one of my favorite characters.
> 
> I was just thinking of this... maybe the balloon will show Kohane a vision of what's going to happen in the future, like whatever event is supposed to hapen with Watanuki?



That could be cool.  I reeeallly want to know what is going on with Watanuki and the store.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 11, 2007)

If it was a vision, they'd never show it to us until the last chapters T__T


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 12, 2007)

It's ok Nuriel.... So how have you been?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 12, 2007)

^^Great.  I love your new set.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 12, 2007)

Holy crap, I love you new set Tsuki 

You need a bigger avatar than that ^^


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks you guys.  So how are yas?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm good, but I'm having sig problems x_x


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 12, 2007)

That sucks....>.<


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 12, 2007)

Fixed the problems, so now we can just wait for the next chapter xP


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 13, 2007)

Yep.  So, we have a chapter this week again?   When do we have a break again....


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 13, 2007)

This week and the next are so busy for me too with school x_x


----------



## Sawako (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, I read it the other day but I've been watching Code Geass so I haven't had time to post. 

That chapter was so weird. I wonder what caused Watanuki to see what the world would be like without him? I wonder if Himawari and Doumeki would've become friends without Watanuki though, like what he saw. Although Yuuko would probably say it's hitzusen that they're friends, so never mind. I wonder if Watanuki was supposed to die with his parents and so he was seeing life like it's supposed to be for a moment. Or maybe he really is dead yet everyone can just somehow see him?


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 18, 2007)

OH man i just read chp. 132 WTF is gonna happen! LOL


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 19, 2007)

Mosdvious!  You're here.....


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 19, 2007)

YAY it's melanie!:byakuya  hurry up and catch up to the manga lol jk...


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 19, 2007)

I will...after I finish my essay then I will read like there is no manana!  Lol XD


----------



## Sawako (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh man, this one month break of xxxHOLiC is killing me. @_@ I want to know what's going on with Watanuki~


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 24, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, I read it the other day but I've been watching Code Geass so I haven't had time to post.
> 
> That chapter was so weird. I wonder what caused Watanuki to see what the world would be like without him? I wonder if Himawari and Doumeki would've become friends without Watanuki though, like what he saw. Although Yuuko would probably say it's hitzusen that they're friends, so never mind. I wonder if Watanuki was supposed to die with his parents and so he was seeing life like it's supposed to be for a moment. Or maybe he really is dead yet everyone can just somehow see him?




I was thinking along the same lines.  That maybe he was supposed to die, but was kept alive for whatever reason.  I thought this chapter was really sad.  I wonder how long Watanuki will have to remain in the shop for?

On a side note, didn't Watanuki look really cute without his glasses?


----------



## Sawako (Mar 24, 2007)

I actually prefer Watanuki with his glasses. Why, I don't know.

I don't think Watanuki is going to be at the shop for too much longer, or maybe he CAN'T stay at the shop for too much longer since the shop is basically diminishing as we speak. I have a feeling that he's going to have to go elsewhere, maybe to a different world, because I can't see the shop holding up too much longer with the way Yuuko's been talking about it.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 24, 2007)

I overcame my laziness and read the chapter ><

It definitly seems like something big will happen now, especially with the sad face Yuuko had at the end of the chapter.



> On a side note, didn't Watanuki look really cute without his glasses?


 
Kind of, yeah xD


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I actually prefer Watanuki with his glasses. Why, I don't know.
> 
> I don't think Watanuki is going to be at the shop for too much longer, or maybe he CAN'T stay at the shop for too much longer since the shop is basically diminishing as we speak. I have a feeling that he's going to have to go elsewhere, maybe to a different world, because I can't see the shop holding up too much longer with the way Yuuko's been talking about it.



Maybe xxxHOLiC will cross even more into TRC now or something....


----------



## Sawako (Mar 25, 2007)

^Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the case because... 





> CLAMP said that XXXHOLiC can't continue before a certain "event" happens in Tsubasa, which is why the series is currently taking a rest.


 source:

Which means that the two are going to cross over again!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 25, 2007)

Now this is really making me want to read TRC =/


----------



## Sawako (Mar 25, 2007)

YES! Read TRC! I think I've said this before, but I personally like it better than xxxHolic, but both are great manga. Especially with everything going on in TRC right now. @__@ Oh my...

Plus the two will keep on crossing over, so it's best to read them together. ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, I know it's good to read both, but I've been so busy lately.

I want to read it so much though x__x I loved CCS, and some of my favorites are in there -.-"


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess that means I need to hurry and catch up with TRC.  I'm waaaaay behind at the moment.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I need to catch up to TRC too. Right now Im reading the manga and watching the anime im on ep. 5 of hte 2nd season, now i started reading the manga after i finished season 1, now do you think i should go back to the beggining of the manga, did i miss anything?


----------



## Sawako (Mar 26, 2007)

*sigh* No xxxHolic for a couple of weeks... what will we talk about?



mosdvious1 said:


> I need to catch up to TRC too. Right now Im reading the manga and watching the anime im on ep. 5 of hte 2nd season, now i started reading the manga after i finished season 1, now do you think i should go back to the beggining of the manga, did i miss anything?


Nah, the anime didn't really cut anything major out from season 1, but I love TRC so I would say read it anyway because it's awesome. Season 2 is all messed up, so you definately need to reread those parts (plus it cut out the bunny world!) So I think you need to start reading from around chapter 50...

Have fun reading it~


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello you guys.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 26, 2007)

OK sweet that's where I started, Yea i noticed they cut out the bunny thing WTF!? lol im on vol. 10 now woot


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 26, 2007)

Tsuki, no offense or anything, but in sections like these, that's spam =/



mosdvious1 said:


> I need to catch up to TRC too. Right now Im reading the manga and watching the anime im on ep. 5 of hte 2nd season, now i started reading the manga after i finished season 1, now do you think i should go back to the beggining of the manga, did i miss anything?


 
From what I heard, first season was good, second season sucked. Read the manga instead.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, Tsuki, you really shouldn't post things like saying hello if you aren't going to say anything else.

Yeah, the anime really screwed up with the second season of TRC. >< It's one example of how horribly wrong anime adaptions can be for anime.

Luckily the xxxHolic anime wasn't bad, but I just missed the TRC crossovers. Does anyone know if they're doing a second season or no?


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 26, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Tsuki, no offense or anything, but in sections like these, that's spam =/
> 
> 
> 
> From what I heard, first season was good, second season sucked. Read the manga instead.



I'm sorry....


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, Tsuki, you really shouldn't post things like saying hello if you aren't going to say anything else.
> 
> Yeah, the anime really screwed up with the second season of TRC. >< It's one example of how horribly wrong anime adaptions can be for anime.
> 
> Luckily the xxxHolic anime wasn't bad, but I just missed the TRC crossovers. Does anyone know if they're doing a second season or no?



I wouldn't be surprised if there is a second season for xxxHOLiC the manga still has plenty of story line left over to warrant one or even two mroe seasons, and the popularity of the manga is getting up there with TRC, the only thing that i'd worry about is how they'll explain the crossover with TRC seeing as the first season we should've already saw Syaroan and co. come in the 2nd episode of xxxHOLiC, but you never know they might just assume that most people that watch the show are manga readers and theyll just start from there and not go back so far.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 27, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Luckily the xxxHolic anime wasn't bad, but I just missed the TRC crossovers. Does anyone know if they're doing a second season or no?


 
I don't think they will, but I haven't heard news of the anime at all other than it's licensed.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 27, 2007)

mosdvious1 said:


> OK sweet that's where I started, Yea i noticed they cut out the bunny thing WTF!? lol im on vol. 10 now woot



Volume 10, you are in much better shape than I am.  The last volume I read was 5.....

I haven't watched the TRC anime yet at all.  Maybe I'll give it a try.  As for the xxxHOLiC anime, all I have seen is the movie so far.   At least you are correct ru-chan, I have a month to get caught up so I'll try to get on that.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh wow, no one has posted here in like forever. No Holic chapter makes this thread dead. XD

About the TRC anime, I don't recommend it. Well, I don't recommend the second season. Except the episode where they're all chibi. Because the second season is filled with filler, and the canon parts aren't done very well.

Is the new chapter out for Holic yet?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought my eyes were decieving me when I say this on New Posts. xDD

I don't know much about TRC, so I can't comment on that, and I don't know about the new chapter either. DX

EDIT: This is Kimihiro, btw.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2007)

Kimi-chan! Why did you change your username? I liked Kimihiro. Or did people think you were a boy?

So, erm, what do you think is going to happen next chapter? And what happened last chapter? I forgot already. ><


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2007)

It's something that happened in the blender, don't ask. I'll change it back though after 30 days. xD

Last chapter, Watanuki fell into some other dimension or something, and everything he was remembered for was gone (i.e. the gloves he made for Himawari and Doumeki, the bird, etc.) Yuuko treated him back to health, but she had a sad face at the end like whatever what was going to happen to shop will happen soon.

Crap, I don't remember that well either. ><


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe I should go visit the blender every once in a while. Seems fun. XD

Oh yeah, that's right. That's what happened last chapter. Thanks. ^^

Gosh. CLAMP and these breaks, making me forget what happened. And also awesome Tsubasa chapters making me forget too. ><

This is just a random thought that popped into my head, but wouldn't it be weird if the shop, that's supposed to save Watanuki, somehow collapsed and squashed and killed him? XD


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2007)

The blender is fun when you're not a noob, and if you can spam well. =/

But CLAMP could never kill Watanuki! What about WatanukixDoumeki?! 

That reminds me, Captain Pimp on here gave me some good WatanukixDoumeki fanart. Wanna see? xD


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh yes, spam this thread with DoumekixWatanuki goodness!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2007)

It's only one though. ;_; But it's pretty well drawn. <333


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh wow. That IS well drawn! Thanks for sharing!

Man, I can't wait for the OFFICIAL DoumekixWatanuki pictures come out. *POKES CLAMP*

Unfortunately I have nothing to share. I saw an icon a while back, but I didn't save it. I have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2007)

I always see tons of stuff, but I never save them. ;_;

Even a hug would be just superb.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2007)

*dies of laughter* I decided to search on deviantart, and this was too hilarious not to share.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw that one before, but hilarious nonetheless. xDD

EDIT: Tiny!


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Apr 11, 2007)

@Yachiru Omg Lol! :rofl


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Is the new chapter out for Holic yet?



At least we don't have too much longer to wait.  Next chapter should be out 4/16, if I remember correctly......


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

Deadness. TT___TT

Anyways, there's some wonderful Watanuki, Doumeki and even WatanukixDoumeki fanart here. 

Just click on Junk --> xxxHolic. I like some of them, I might even use some to make my avys.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, thanks for all the DouWata fanart. <3

The chapter is in a couple of days! Can't wait!

It better be a damn good chapter since we had to wait a whole month. Although I heard that there will be colored pages so I think that alone will somewhat make it up to me. XD


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 15, 2007)

AHHH...The anticipation of whats going on with Watanuki is killing me. Sigh I need my xxxHOLiC fix.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 15, 2007)

I can't wait as well.  Hopefully we will get an early raw/translation.  I really hope they tell us more about Watanuki's situation.  I don't want to wait forever to find out what happened to him.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm a bit lazy and too bust to check at the moment, but is the new chapter out yet?

If not we can't just let this thread die. D: We could always theorize on what could happen. ><


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ch. 133 

although it's a read online only. Im desperate enough just to read it online. Ill download it when it come out too.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 22, 2007)

You can get it from manga helpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, the girl at the end was Sakura.  I though it was a beautiful pic of her.  Very nice drawing.  I also, couldn't quite understand what he was talking about, it was kinda cryptic imo.

From pages 18-19:


> "One day, a man had a dream.
> A dream of becoming a butterfly."
> 
> Haruka: "Fluttering and flying and flying,"
> ...



You could speculate a lot about the meaning of this text......

I just seems like big things are coming.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, it seems that Holic may end this year or the next now.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah.   I have been getting that feeling as well.  Everything seems to be closing up.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 23, 2007)

Well then, let's enjoy it while it lasts, and have xxxHOLiC sets for a week or so to honor it's end. 

I call dibs on Watanuki *Kimihiro*.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wait, end...What makes you guys think its gonna end?


----------



## Sawako (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm too lazy for spoiler tags.  

I read the chapter a few days ago. And yes, that's Sakura at the end of the chapter. Well, it's not her body, just her soul. 

Aww, Watanuki's birthday. How fun~

I hope Holic doesn't end soon! I love this manga.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope it doesn't end, but Holic can't drag on forever. But we must remember it with our kickass xxxHOLiC sets when it does end. ;_; Or at least I will lol. 

Her soul? Maybe I should read TRC now, it seems like they're crossing in again.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, we had sets in honor of furuba ending, so it is only fitting that when holic ends we do the same.  

Hopefully, though they will really drag it out.  I don't want holic to end soon.

Spoilers are up for the next chapter.  Looks like another good one.   It kinda picks up with some of the ideas dropped in the last chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh yes, we must have sets when Holic is over, but let's hope that's not for a long time. ...I claim either Yuuko or Himawari, not sure. Possibly Black Mokona. Depends on who you want, Nu-chan.

Oh, I want to look at spoilers, but I've spoiled myself these last few chapters (well, mainly with Tsubasa, but still) so I'm trying to avoid doing it again. But... it's so hard. ><

Oh, and Kimi-chan... Suu!!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha, what's "Suu!!" mean ru? xD

Nu, I know that you already have a Watanuki set, so if you want to use him instead, it's ok.  I'll go with whatever's left over. =D

Maybe we should be like the gang? Watanuki, Doumeki and either Yuuko or Himawari? This'll be a tough choice, we should start working ASAP. xD



> Oh, I want to look at spoilers, but I've spoiled myself these last few chapters (well, mainly with Tsubasa, but still) so I'm trying to avoid doing it again. But... it's so hard. ><



Oh, I know what you mean. ><


----------



## Sawako (Apr 24, 2007)

*pokes you icon* It's Suu!

Oh yeah, going with the gang would be a good idea. But I think you should have Watanuki, since you're *Kimihiro* and all. But it's up to Nu.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'm not that far into _Clover_ yet. xD

Nu, if you're reading this, you can take Watanuki if you want, and I'll take someone like Ame-warashi or Zashiki-warashi instead. ;D

Ru, Black Mokona would be cute. ^^ <3 If you can't find any good manga panels, Yuuko is s great alternative. ^^

Just wondering, anyone here have Photoshop? =/ I have Gimp. 


/goes off to eat dinner.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, I wonder if I can find a good Black Mokona picture to use... But us being the gang would be awesome. I wouldn't mind being either Doumeki or Himawari-chan, to be honest.

Oh, I love Clover. One of my favorite manga. <3 I'm sad that it's supposedly incomplete.

And I have Photoshop, but I have no idea how to use it.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 24, 2007)

Ru, you can be anything you want.  Hmm, since we're all girls, should we be a Yuuko, Himawari and one of the Warashi's (Ame or Zashiki)? =/

Or Watanuki, Himawari and Doumeki is fine too.

Clover seems interesting, but like some CLAMP mangas, the beginning is a bit boring. >< I heard that too, I'm sure CLAMP will pick it up when they're with Holic and TRC.

It's ok, I don't know how to use Gimp. xD We'll mostly be resizing, cropping and making our images transparent anyways. ^^

I think I'll skim over the manga this weekend and try to get some good Watanuki panels.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 25, 2007)

lol, I don't have to have Watankuki.  I'll want to get a new set anyway.  I'd rather be some random character, like Mugetsu or Maru and Moro or something like that.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 25, 2007)

I never see Moro and Maru, might be a possibility. ><


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't wait for this weeks chapter.  I'm surprised its not out yet....

BTW, aren't we breaking again after this week?


----------



## Sawako (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh yes, someone should have Maru and/or Moro.

Yeah, I'm surprised the chapter isn't out yet. It's killing me. I want to see Watanuki and Soul!Sakura interact in that dream world that they're in right now.

Oh God, I hope we're not breaking after this next chapter. We just got back from a month long break!!


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 26, 2007)

Chapter 134 is up.  I won't post anything about it until everyone gets a chance to read it.  So, hurry and read everyone.  I'm dying to know all of your thoughts.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, I read the chapter right after I posted, because my friend IMed me saying "DID YOU READ THE TSUBASA CHAPTER?!?!" and Tsubasa and Holic come out at the same time, so...

Very good chapter. It leaves me confused as usual though. I wish Watanuki kept talking with Sakura longer.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah.  We could have found out a lot more if he had.  Although I am very curious about the conversation he had with Yuuko.  The dreaming thing......

On a side note I loved the pic with Yuuko when her hair was changing into butterflys.  I thought it was very pretty.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

The new chapter is out? O:

-goes off to read-

Heh, I was too busy re-reading Goth. xD


----------



## Sawako (Apr 29, 2007)

I know, I loved that picture too. Yuuko is a very beautifully drawn character. <3

I can't wait for the next chapter!

Maybe since Sakura is in the dream world that Watanuki can apparently go to, we'll find out the connection between Watanuki and Syaoran.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

-has just finished the chapter-

Wow, she looked amazing. <3

But I wish that Watanuki and Sakura would keep on talking though. Still, that must mean that she and Watanuki will hopefully have more conversations in the future.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'm sure Watanuki and Sakura will talk more since she'll probably be stuck in the dream world for a while. Especially since she has no way to travel through worlds right now, unless she asks Yuuko.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Apr 29, 2007)

Umm...I have a question. A friend said she has been waiting for the new volumes of xxxHolic for a while now. Does that mean that Del Rey has stopped publishing more volumes of the manga? Or does that mean that they will continue publishing them soon?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

They should still be publishing it, it just takes a while to put them out, translating, etc.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh ok. Thanks.  I am on the chapter when Wataniki saves Zarishi Warashi from the spider lady.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 29, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I know, I loved that picture too. Yuuko is a very beautifully drawn character. <3
> 
> I can't wait for the next chapter!
> 
> Maybe since Sakura is in the dream world that Watanuki can apparently go to, we'll find out the connection between Watanuki and Syaoran.



That would be nice.   I'd like a little more about what is going on.....

EDIT:  ru-chan ~ you're rep is disabled again....when did that happen?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

@Nu-chan (I'm bu-chan/Kimihiro in case you didn't know xD): I have disabled rep too, it's not a big deal. o_O

Plus, it goes well with my current set. xD



Yachiru said:


> Yeah, I'm sure Watanuki and Sakura will talk more since she'll probably be stuck in the dream world for a while. Especially since she has no way to travel through worlds right now, unless she asks Yuuko.



All this crossover stuff is making me get off of my lazy ass. >_o


----------



## Sawako (Apr 29, 2007)

@Nu; Oh, I disabled it myself earlier today. I miss the black box. XD

And yes Kimi-chan, get off your lazy ass and read TRC. Crossovers galore! Especially these next few chapters, at least of Holic, seem to have lots of crossovers because of Sakura.


----------



## kimidoll (May 3, 2007)

I'll try! >_<

The weekend's coming up, I'll try to read it by then. xD

In other news, my name proves that I'm a xxxHOLiCtard again.


----------



## Sawako (May 3, 2007)

*cheers Kimi-chan on* You can do it! Read TRC! And yay for having your username back! (it's been a month already? Time flies by fast.)

And there's no Holic chapter this week. It's Golden Week in Japan.


----------



## kimidoll (May 3, 2007)

I know, I thought it would seem like forever when it first got changed. xD

No chapter? I guess I will read TRC this weekend then.


----------



## Nuriel (May 3, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I'll try! >_<
> 
> The weekend's coming up, I'll try to read it by then. xD
> 
> In other news, my name proves that I'm a xxxHOLiCtard again.



I'm glad its back to Kimihiro.  It makes such a cute username.


----------



## kimidoll (May 6, 2007)

Hehe, thanks nu. ^_^

I take it Golden Week is almost over? =/


----------



## Sawako (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, I think it ended yesterday or today's the last day or something. Either way, we should have our new chapter out this week!


----------



## kimidoll (May 6, 2007)

Ah, good news then! 

Off-topic, but congrats on the 4k posts, ru! *w*


----------



## Sawako (May 6, 2007)

Thanks!

*thinks of something to go back on topic* So, umm, do you think next chapter will just have a lot of talking? Like between Yuuko and Watanuki, and Watanuki and Sakura, or will something big happen?


----------



## kimidoll (May 6, 2007)

xD

-tries to be on topic as well- Considering where the last chapter left off, they might just talk more. Mostly between Watanuki and some other character;  but I see some Doumeki coming in too.


----------



## Sawako (May 6, 2007)

Doumeki will enter the dream world? o_O I can see his grandfather (who's name is slipping my mind. Haruka?) entering, but not Doumeki.


----------



## kimidoll (May 6, 2007)

Ah, yeah, I meant to say Haruka but my mind is kind of out there at the moment. xD

Holic needs more male screen time right now anyways.


----------



## Sawako (May 6, 2007)

I think it would be funny if Haruka, Doumeki, and Himawari all came into the dream world and they had a party with Sakura. 

And yes, xxxHolic needs more screentime.


----------



## kimidoll (May 7, 2007)

A party? That would be hilarious. xDDD

I think the plotline will slowly drift away from the customer-of-the-week now.


----------



## Nuriel (May 7, 2007)

^^Yeah.  I see it that happening as well.  If we are indeed getting closer to the end.  Then I would assume that the random customers would be less and less.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2007)

There may be more of a focus on the plot and less on the customers. 

Hey Nuriel and Kimi.


----------



## Nuriel (May 7, 2007)

^^Sounds about right.   I surprised there isn't any spoilers for the chapter out yet, if there is indeed one this week.  The last few chapters, we almost had full text translations by Monday......

I guess I got spoiled having them.  

Hey Tsuki   I love the naruhina sig...


----------



## kimidoll (May 7, 2007)

But don't forget about the sets we'll have in the end! >O


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Nuriel.


----------



## Sawako (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, the random customer of the week thing will probably be put on a halt for now. That was probably done for character development, mainly. And so we have an idea of how Yuuko's powers work, and so Clamp can torture us by not telling us what's up with Watanuki.


----------



## kimidoll (May 7, 2007)

CLAMP seems to like torturing us fans by stopping their mangas (like Clover) and not telling us anything, don't they?


----------



## Sawako (May 7, 2007)

Yes. Clover, Gohou Drug, and X especially. X... poor Kamui has been under that sword for the last four years. What's going to happen?!?! Damn you, Clamp...

If they stop xxxHolic and Tsubasa, I'm going to fly to Japan and torture them until they tell me what's going to happen in all of those series.


----------



## Sawako (May 8, 2007)

Yes, you should read X! It takes a couple volumes for the plot to really get going, but it's so worth it!


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (May 8, 2007)

Are you guys talking about X/1999?


----------



## Nuriel (May 8, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yes. Clover, Gohou Drug, and X especially. X... poor Kamui has been under that sword for the last four years. What's going to happen?!?! Damn you, Clamp...
> 
> If they stop xxxHolic and Tsubasa, I'm going to fly to Japan and torture them until they tell me what's going to happen in all of those series.




I think I will be most upset if Gohou Drug is never finished....


----------



## Sawako (May 12, 2007)

^As much as I love Holic and TRC, Clamp REALLY needs to finish their other manga before starting new ones. ><

And they need to release a chapter every week! Ugh, another break!

And Kimi-chan is banned.  Wonder how that happened...


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2007)

What? Really?


----------



## Nuriel (May 12, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> ^As much as I love Holic and TRC, Clamp REALLY needs to finish their other manga before starting new ones. ><
> 
> And they need to release a chapter every week! Ugh, another break!
> 
> And Kimi-chan is banned.  Wonder how that happened...



I agree I hope Clamp doesn't forget about their older manga.  I will be extremely annoyed if after holic and trc are completed if they start something else....

I can't believe kimi-chan is banned.....


----------



## Luckyday (May 12, 2007)

Um... I have a question about the series. 
How come the only people that are need of Yuko's wishing making service are mostly female? Are there any male customers?


----------



## Nuriel (May 12, 2007)

Actually Watanuki was a customer in the beginning if you remember.  That is why he is working at the shop, to pay for his wish.


----------



## Luckyday (May 13, 2007)

Ok,thanks.


----------



## Sawako (May 13, 2007)

Yuuko does have male customers: Watanuki and Doumeki!

But they probably don't count, huh? Since they're the main characters and all...

I think CLAMP just likes female customers. In Tokyo Babylon, Subaru had all female customer too.


----------



## Nuriel (May 13, 2007)

^^I completely forgot about Doumeki.  I guess he is a customer too.  

But, other than those two, they were all female weren't they?


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (May 14, 2007)

Yep all the customers were female.


----------



## Sawako (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, Yuuko has had all female customers besides Watanuki and Doumeki.

...And Syaoran, Kurogane, and Fai.

And TRC!Seishirou. And TRC!Subaru, TRC!Kamui, and TRC!Fuuma, maybe. Can't remember right now... I know Seishirou for sure though.

Yuuko has had male customers. We just haven't really seen it in Holic.


----------



## Nuriel (May 16, 2007)

I completely forgot about Syaoran, Kurogane, and Fai.  So, actually if you add all of the guys up.  Is there more guys than girls.....

I mean we actually don't see too many customers of hers.


----------



## Sawako (May 17, 2007)

Hey, has anyone read the new chapter yet?

I won't post about it until I'm sure everyone has...

But man, no Sakura.  She's sitting all alone dream world.


----------



## Nuriel (May 17, 2007)

I've read it.  I was a bit disapointed.  It wasn't a bad chapter but, I wanted more Sakura.


----------



## kimidoll (May 18, 2007)

Ach, sorry guys. ^__^ I was banned because I gave a banned member my password, 'twas all. 

Sadly, I haven't read the new chapter yet, I will later today though. 

Anyways, I made some xxxHOLiC avys while I was gone. ^w^


*Spoiler*: __ 













I like the Yuuko and Watanuki one the best, you guys can use them too for your sets if you like. 

And so far, Yuuko has had mostly female customers, but Watanuki, Doumeki and some TRC characters have come to her for help too.


----------



## Sawako (May 18, 2007)

@Kimi-chan;  Glad to see you're not permabanned or anything. XD Don't give your password out, Kimi-chan!!

And also awesome avis. ^^ I also like the Watanuki and Yuuko ones best, since I'm not a fan of that red tint that you have on the Black Mokona and Himawari ones. But i might end up using it anyway if I can't get a better set. XD

@Nu; I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one disappointed with this chapter. It felt like filler-ish for some reason. They should've had this chapter BEFORE Sakura appeared in place of one of the weeks of the month-long break we had!


----------



## kimidoll (May 18, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> @Kimi-chan;  Glad to see you're not permabanned or anything. XD Don't give your password out, Kimi-chan!!
> 
> And also awesome avis. ^^ I also like the Watanuki and Yuuko ones best, since I'm not a fan of that red tint that you have on the Black Mokona and Himawari ones. But i might end up using it anyway if I can't get a better set. XD



I gave it to him out of pity.  I'll never do it again, I swear! xO

Thanks. ^_^ Anyone can use them if they like. xD; Although I might use the Watanuki or Yuuko one later on. ;3

The red tint came with the stock actually. xP I got the stock from here, tons of manga colorings and other stuff. x3


----------



## Sawako (May 18, 2007)

Ohh, I didn't know that the redness was part of the stock. But thanks for the link to that website. ^^

Kimi-chan, did you read the newest chapter yet?


----------



## kimidoll (May 18, 2007)

I like that site. Look around for stuff you'd seem to like, I think there's tons of Mokona stock there. I'll help you if you want. ^^

And no, I haven't.  I was too busy getting reacquainted with my friends here. x3 I'll read it right now, is it available at the MSN group or just DDL at the moment?


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (May 19, 2007)

Glad to have you back Kimi.  And thanks for sharing the cute avies.


----------



## Nuriel (May 19, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I gave it to him out of pity.  I'll never do it again, I swear! xO
> 
> Thanks. ^_^ Anyone can use them if they like. xD; Although I might use the Watanuki or Yuuko one later on. ;3
> 
> The red tint came with the stock actually. xP I got the stock from here, tons of manga colorings and other stuff. x3



Thanks for sharing the avis.  

Also, thanks for the link.  I'll have to find some good pics in there to make a set from.


----------



## Beau Logan (May 19, 2007)

I just got to ch.134.

Someone, quick, agree with me that it was awesome.


----------



## kimidoll (May 19, 2007)

Lady Tsukiyomi said:


> Glad to have you back Kimi.  And thanks for sharing the cute avies.





Nuriel said:


> Thanks for sharing the avis.
> 
> Also, thanks for the link.  I'll have to find some good pics in there to make a set from.



You're both welcome. ^w^

Nu, who did you choose again? Because I'm not sure if I want Watanuki or Yuuko now. xD; Himawari is good too. O:

EDIT: Yes it was, Rio. ;3


----------



## Sawako (May 19, 2007)

@Northstar; Oh yes, 134 was a hella awesome episode!

@Kimi-chan; I don't think Nu chose yet. XD Or I don't remember at least...
And I'm still undecided, but I'll probably stick with Black Mokona.


----------



## kimidoll (May 19, 2007)

We're all online at the same time. Just like old times. O:

I think this is concrete: I'm choosing Yuuko and I'll have a Zashiki Warashi sig. ;3


----------



## Sawako (May 28, 2007)

Ah, no one has posted in a while!

Anyway, the new chapter has been up.

Yay for more Watanuki with Sakura! 

I kind of hope that it's near April 1st in the Holic world just because I want to see Watanuki and Sakura have a birthday party in the dream world together. Plus if Syaoran comes to the dream world in time, then all three of them can celebrate!


----------



## kimidoll (May 28, 2007)

Isn't it/Didn't Watanuki and Sakura's birthday already pass though? =p
A birthday party sounds adorable though. ^_^

Anyways, I haven't read the new chapter yet (but will soon! >_<), but I will be leaving for a while for my studies. Goodbye my fellow xxxHOLiC fans. :3


----------



## Mello (May 28, 2007)

I just finished reading chapter 136. I actualy like xxxholic more than Tsubasa.


----------



## Sawako (May 28, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Isn't it/Didn't Watanuki and Sakura's birthday already pass though? =p
> A birthday party sounds adorable though. ^_^
> 
> Anyways, I haven't read the new chapter yet (but will soon! >_<), but I will be leaving for a while for my studies. Goodbye my fellow xxxHOLiC fans. :3


...That's right. Watanuki just had his birthday party. Damn it, Clamp, you ruined a double birthday party (or possibly triple) possibility!

Kimi-chan, go read the chapter to take a break from studying if you're just going to be on the forums anyway!


----------



## Nuriel (May 28, 2007)

THis last chapter was much better than last week.  

As for my set, I haven't decided yet.....too many possibilites.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, I still haven't decided for my set either. XD

Oh, and by the way, here's the schedule for the manga.



> 06/04 - no chapter
> 06/11 - Chapter 137
> 06/18 - Chapter 138
> 06/25 - no chapter



So only two chapters then another break.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm glad we at least get a chapter this week.  

Hopefully, the story will start progressing again....


----------



## Sawako (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, at least we have two straight chapters.  One thing I hate about CLAMP is all the breaks! 

I really want the story to start progressing again. Sorry Sakura, but I want more Holic-like mysteries to start again! I miss those.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, its been awile since they've done a good mystery.  Hopefully, this week will be back to that.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 17, 2007)

Did anyone read the new chapter yet?


*Spoiler*: _just in case_ 



Oh man, poor Kohane, getting all beat up like that. I feel kind of bad for her.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2007)

^^I forgot about it.  I'll go download it now.


----------



## hanginggallow (Jun 18, 2007)

Oy oy, a new chapter finally <3

I love xxxHolic, much more than tsubasa <3, but I agree, the lenght it takes with coming out is annoying...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 18, 2007)

hanginggallow said:


> Oy oy, a new chapter finally <3
> 
> I love xxxHolic, much more than tsubasa <3, but I agree, the lenght it takes with coming out is annoying...



I love holic more than tsubasa too.  I've had trouble getting into tsubasa enough to get caught up.  I'm still waaay behind in it.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Jun 23, 2007)

I personally don't like the xxxHolic and Tsubasa crossover chapters. They seem too random for someone who doesn't follow the storyline for Tsubasa. But the recent developments in the xxxHolic universe in getting interesting. I hope Kohane's situation gets better.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 23, 2007)

> I personally don't like the xxxHolic and Tsubasa crossover chapters. They seem too random for someone who doesn't follow the storyline for Tsubasa.


I think Tsubasa's story is going to have to do with xxxHolic, and vice versa, which is why we have the crossover chapters. You should read TRC!

And anyway, has anyone read the latest chapter yet? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kohane's mom is going to beat Watanuki up!  Watanuki, run!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I think Tsubasa's story is going to have to do with xxxHolic, and vice versa, which is why we have the crossover chapters. You should read TRC!
> 
> And anyway, has anyone read the latest chapter yet?
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



She can't do that!  :amazed  she is too mean!


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jun 24, 2007)

O_O I just read the last chapter, wtf,  poor Kohane  .Looks like Watanuki's in some deep doodoo lol, I have a feeling Doumeki might get them out of this situation.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2007)

mosdvious1 said:


> O_O I just read the last chapter, wtf,  poor Kohane  .Looks like Watanuki's in some deep doodoo lol, I have a feeling Doumeki might get them out of this situation.




Yeah, I feel really bad for Kohane.  Her situation keeps getting worse and worse.  Hopefully, they can get everyone out of trouble safely.  Poor Watanuki has been hurt enough too.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 24, 2007)

It's sad because Kohane is being punished for being such a gifted girl. Hey, stupid people, she's saying different things because she's saying MORE, not because she's a fraud! Those OTHER people are probably frauds!

I think Watanuki should protect Kohane from everyone by being a personal bodyguard.  Him and Doumeki.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, I think it was very sad that she didn't understand what it was to like someone.  Watanuki must be one of her first friends.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, poor Kohane had no one to like, since her mother is such an evil lady. I have a feeling that Watanuki IS her first and only friend. They should be BFFs. And roommates.

I don't know why, but I want to see Kohane live with Watanuki. I just want her away from her mom, probably.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2007)

She could probably learn alot being with Watanuki.  Unless her mom makes big changes in her personality, I can't see Kohane staying with her.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Her mom sickens me, I hope she does end up staying with someone else(Watanuki preferably) Man I can't wait for the next chapter, after getting back in to the series I feel retarded for falling behind.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 24, 2007)

There better be a chapter next week! I want to see what happens between Watanuki and Kohane's mom!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, hopefully there is a chapter.  Then only things that annoys me about this series is all of the long breaks that we have to wait between chapters sometimes.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, CLAMP just has a lot of breaks in general. It's like that with TRC and their new manga Kobato (they took a two chapter break when chapters only come out once a month! )


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, CLAMP just has a lot of breaks in general. It's like that with TRC and their new manga Kobato (they took a two chapter break when chapters only come out once a month! )



Have you read Kobato yet?  What is it about anyway?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, I've been reading Kobato. I think it's an adorable manga. 

It's about a girl named Kobato (of course) who needs to fill up a bottle of wounded hearts that she collects so she can go to the place she wants to know (who knows what place that is?), but first she has to GET the bottle by passing a test to see if she can live in the city that she's in. But Kobato has no common sense whatsoever, which makes it really hard because she says and does the most random stuff. 

And to actually keep this on topic... there is a bit of xxxHolic in it!

*Spoiler*: _See?_ 




Remember her?



I remember I also saw the back of Himawari's head, but I can't remember where...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

^^Can you give me a link to where you can get it from?  

Also, I don't remember much about the older woman, is it the one who read Watanuki's fortune earlier in the series?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, you're right about the old lady! That's the fortune teller from the beginning of the series.

And you can get Kobato here: 

There's only 7 chapters out, and 7 of the old series (CLAMP started it, then stopped it for a really long time I guess, then restarted it from an earlier point in the series). You can read those if you want, but you don't really have to. I did for the heck of it.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the link.  I'll check it out.  I'm sure I'll like it, since its CLAMP.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

No problem. ^^

Yeah, I'm sure you'll like it too because it's adorable. But there aren't a lot of chapters out yet because it's monthly, and the chapters are only the page amount of a weekly-chapter manga.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't people get annoyed that CLAMP started another new series, instead of finishing some of the incomplete ones?  *cough*legaldrug*cough*


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Probably. 

I know I'm annoyed that they haven't finished X yet (for some reason, I can wait with Legal Drug), but I'm hoping that they finished it as soon as TRC and xxxHolic are over with. That's the ONE reason that I want them to end.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm ashamed to admit it but, I haven't gotten very far in X at all.  One of these days I'll get around to it.  There is 18 volumes so far, right?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, 18 then a half volume.

Don't worry about not being that far in yet. It's a long manga. And my friend who's a big Subaru friend isn't even that far into it yet, so don't worry!

But I need to get that same friend to read xxxHolic. ><


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks again for another link.  

On-topic again ~~~ Do we have a chapter this week?  I can't wait to see what Kohane's mom is going to do.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

No problem!  Just helping out a fellow friend! 

And we should have a new chapter this week. I haven't heard of any breaks. My internet is running slow right now for some reason, but I think I should know in a few minutes whether or not we do...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

I was having problems earlier with mine.  

It's funny how this thread is slowly replacing the furuba thread for us.  If only Mole liked xxxHOLiC.  

As for this week, I haven't checked for spoilers yet.  I need to do that.  Usually, we have pretty reliable spoilers for xxxHOLiC.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, I've been trying to get Mu into the manga, but he hasn't been reading it! Nu, help me convince him. PM him if you have to!

And I just checked. There's no chapter this week.  There's going to be chapters at least the two weeks after that, but there's no schedule that I can find that's out for past those chapters. So we have to wait another week for Kohane's Evil Mommy vs. Watanuki!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, at least we only have to wait a week.  Thanks for checking on that.  I never know when holic is coming out, the schedule is too hectic sometimes.  Does TRC come out weekly?   Or does it suffer from as many breaks as holic?

As for mole, I've tried in the past to get him into it, it just has never worked.  Maybe he doesn't read CLAMP's works.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

TRC suffers breaks just like Holic. It just seems like a CLAMP thing. I think the most chapters I've ever seen come out at once for TRC is 6. Otherwise there's just been breaks in between. Most breaks only last like one week for TRC though. It's not like a month like we've had to endure for Holic. 

It's a shame that Mu doesn't read Clamp work. I think he'd love it. Clamp mangas are great, especially with their beautiful art and their great stories. I think Chobits was the only story I've read by them that I didn't like that much, but that's only because I thought it was too perverted.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2007)

It seems like we have had more breaks than usual for holic this year.  Maybe they are trying to slow down a bit.  I wonder if we are getting closer to the end, or maybe they are waiting for the story in trc to progress.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2007)

As much as I love the crossovers between the two mangas, I wish that Holic didn't have to go on breaks just for the crossovers though. That's why we had that month break before, because TRC needed to get to the point where Sakura's soul split from her body and her soul went to the dream world for Watanuki to visit her. They should've filled that gap with this Kohane stuff though.  Oh well.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 28, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> As much as I love the crossovers between the two mangas, I wish that Holic didn't have to go on breaks just for the crossovers though. That's why we had that month break before, because TRC needed to get to the point where Sakura's soul split from her body and her soul went to the dream world for Watanuki to visit her. They should've filled that gap with this Kohane stuff though.  Oh well.



I see.  I don't really follow trc, so I usually don't know what is going on over there.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll say this again: Read TRC! 

Anyway, are there spoilers out for the new chapter yet? I'm getting impatient and I want to know what happens in the chapter.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep there are.  Here you go.


*Spoiler*: _139 spoilers_ 




From Neither at TRC Forums:



> Like the tamagoyaki smashed on the floor, the uglily broken relation between parent and child. Can the bonds that are being formed with Watanuki and company shine light on Kohane's heart!? (T/N: "Tamagoyaki" there is written with a weird spelling, using 玉子 instead of 卵 for "tamago". Typo, maybe?)
> 
> Kohane-haha grabs the tea bottle and pours the tea on Watanuki. Thanks to his glasses, a direct hit on his eyes is avoided. Doumeki nimbly tends to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sawako (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, thanks Nu-chan! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoa, I never though of Yuuko having a wish. I wonder what it is?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Yeah.   Should be interesting to find out.  I can't believe Kohane's mother throws tea at Watanuki.  But, I want to see the scene where Doumeki tends to him.  Could be good.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, I could believe Kohane's mother throwing something at him. I was expecting a punch to be honest.

And yes, I want to read the scene where Doumeki tends him too! When I read that in the spoiler, I went all  at the DouWata in this chapter.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I'm eager to see the DouWat part of this chapter.  They are such a cute pairing.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Updated schedule for the chapters is out:

07/02 - Young Magazine #31 - Chapter 139 (the one out this week)
07/09 - Young Magazine #32 - Chapter 140.
07/13 - Young Magazine #33 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
07/23 - Young Magazine #34 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.

 Too many breaks!! At least I have TRC during those breaks. But still!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

^^So another two week break coming up.  The breaks are killing me.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

It should be against the law to have this many breaks in a good series. 

At least it's not like Lost. No new episodes until February!  Now that's one long break!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

^^Yeah.  That is a tad long.  I miss heroes already.  But, at least I only have to wait until fall for it to come back.  

But, on topic.  I wonder if the breaks are coming up to allow trc's story to progress a bit farther.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, the Heroes break isn't that bad because we still have the comics that come out every week. As much as I miss the show, I can deal with the break because of that.

And hmm... I wonder if Holic's breaks have to do with TRC's story too, but TRC has a break this week. So I don't know...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Maybe CLAMP just needed a break.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

CLAMP needs a lot of breaks then.  Or they just like to torture us with stuff like breaks and beat up Kohane...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Poor Kohane.  I wonder when they will get her story resolved.  Do you think it will be soon?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't know. I have a feeling that Kohane is going to end up sticking around until the end of the manga, and that she's involved in everything that'll happen, so I don't think her story will be resolved anytime soon. What do you think?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

I was kinda thinking along the same lines.  Especially if in this next chapter, they once again don't really progress the story with her.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah. The Holic chapters are really short, so I feel like nothing happens in them sometimes. Unfortunately, it seems like no story progression will really happen either. But it'll open up a new question that we'll be wondering about.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah.  That seems to be the only point of the chapter.  Except for a little fangirling maybe.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, the new question, fangirling, and pointing out the obvious that Kohane's mom is insane.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Have they ever said what her mother's name is?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Not that I know of. And even if they did, I don't really care. She's just Evil Mom to me.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

lol we should just call her Evil Mom from now on.  

It's easier than Kohane's mom.  Less letters to type.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes! She's Evil Mom from now on, or just EM if we're really lazy. EM is her official name until CLAMP gives her one.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Good idea.  EM it is.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 3, 2007)

Plus, I don't think EM stands for anything, so we could never get it mixed up with something else. It all works out!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah.  I thought about that before my last post.  So, I can't get confused.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks. At least we can see the scans.  Hopefully a translation will come up soon.

Edit:   
*Spoiler*: _139 translation_ 





From Neither at TRC Forum:

Chapter 139

-01-

Kohane-haha: You people,
what are you!?
Watanuki: Er... I...

Kohane-haha: What are you eating!?

Kohane: Tamagoyaki. It's delicious.

Kohane-haha: Don't I keep telling you that you must not eat things that have anything to do with killing!?

-02-

Side text: Like the tamagoyaki smashed on the floor, the uglily broken relation between parent and child. Can the bonds that are being formed with Watanuki and company shine light on Kohane's heart!?

Doumeki: ......

Kohane: This is about not killing anything, right?

-03-

Kohane: But, being grateful to what was killed and not putting it into your mouth,
Kohane: wasting it like this, isn't that a bad thing?

Kohane-haha: You people!
Teaching this child unnecessary things!!

Watanuki: I apologize for coming into your house without permission,
but...

Kohane-haha: Leave!

-04-

Kohane-haha: Get out!

Watanuki: The conversation with Kohane-chan... (T/N: Dangling object. I think he was going to eiher protest that he wasn't finished talking with Kohane, or throw at the psycho-bitch's face the fact that she doesn't have proper talks with Kohane.)

Watanuki: !?

Watanuki: Eh...?

Watanuki: Why is Haruka-san...?

-05-

Haruka: You mustn't.
Haruka: You mustn't come here right now.

Doumeki: Watanuki!!! (T/N: I'm assuming it's Doumeki speaking because Kohane calls him by first name and the psycho-bitch wouldn't bother with a name.)

-06-

Watanuki: ... Ah......

Doumeki: Close your eyes!

-07-

Doumeki: Where's the bathroom?
Kohane: This way.

Kohane-haha: W-what...?

Kohane-haha: Isn't it bad enough that they came without permission?

Kohane: Mother,

-08-

Kohane: even if you do something to me,
Kohane: since it's me, it's okay.
Kohane: But,

Kohane: you doing something hurtful to a person I like...
Kohane: ... I won't forgive it.

-09-

Yuuko: This pattern seems to be coming up a lot lately, huh?

Watanuki: ... Can't argue with that.

Yuuko: Thanks to Doumeki-kun's fine treatment, it looks like it won't scar.
Watanuki: ......

Yuuko: Oh, you don't argue with that, either?

Mokona: I'm glad you're a four-eyes.
That would have been dangerous if it had gotten into your eyes.
Watanuki (SFX): Four-eyes...

-10-

Mokona: It's only the front getting red.
You didn't evade it?
Mokona (SFX): Even though it's only your movements that are quick.
Mokona (SFX): Later, weirdo! (T/N: Not completely sure on this one.)

Yuuko (SFX): Weirdo, eh?

Watanuki: When I was told by Kohane-chan's mother to get out,
for a moment, my senses became distant,
Watanuki: and I met Haruka-san.

Watanuki: Meaning, that was a dream, right? (T/N: Your guess is as good as mine concerning what "that" refers to.)
Yuuko: Maybe.

Yuuko: Dozing off at such a tense scene, you're really something, aren't you, Watanuki?
Mokona (SFX): Really something!
Watanuki: An idiot, after all, am I?!

-11-

Yuuko: Go to sleep, already.
Tomorrow, you're going to cook something in thanks to Doumeki-kun, aren't you?
Watanuki: I... I'm not cooking!

Yuuko: Oh yeah,
and my share too, please!
Watanuki: That's why I said I'm not cooking!

Mokona: Mokona is going to sleep with you so send Mokona's share too!
Watanuki (SFX): Uwoh!
Yuuko (SFX): Ahaha!

Yuuko: ... Watanuki?
Watanuki: Yes?

Yuuko: Is there anything you want me to do?

-12-

Watanuki: ... I'll try to...
Watanuki: do my best on my own.

Yuuko: ... I see.

Watanuki: What about you, Yuuko-san, anything?

Watanuki: Is there nothing you want me to do?

Yuuko: What's this, all of a sudden?

-13-

Watanuki: I mean... You grant everyone's wishes, but...
Watanuki: I wonder who grants... your wishes, Yuuko-san.

-14-

Side text: Doing his best with his own strenght, Watanuki tries to grant even Yuuko's wish. Behind that changing appearance, what does she feel, what does she wish!?

Yuuko: My wish... huh?

おわり


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2007)

I like your version way better than the original.  Kohane's EM needs to be sorted out.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, great chapter. The last two panels got to me 
Watanuki: "I mean you grant everyone's wishes, but I wonder who grants your wishes Yuuko-San" 
God he's so selfless, after being hurt so many times he just wants to help everyone but himself. I hope the next chapter they have more input on what Yuuko wishes for.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 8, 2007)

I doubt next chapter they'll tell us about Yuuko's wish. CLAMP, according to my friend, is the source of all evil who gives us lots of questions for us to ponder over to torture us.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Jul 9, 2007)

Great chapter this time! Now CLAMP has made all of its fans curious of what Yuuko's wish is and who will be the one to grant it. I also love Kohane's "I'm going to kill you" expression.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea what Yuuko's wish could be?  I would say she has no wish, but EVERYONE has a wish.

I think Yuuko wants to be with Clow.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 10, 2007)

I really don't know what her wish could be, I can't wait to find out more though.

@ru-chan ~ Love the new set.  Is she reading yaoi?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 11, 2007)

I think it's Yuuko's wish to have everlasting alcohol. 

And yes, Kagami is reading yaoi in my new set.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 11, 2007)

That does seem like something she would wish for.....

Hopefully, this weeks chapter will be out soon.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh, the chapter is out already!  I'll spoiler tag everything until you read the chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yay! More Sakura and Watanuki interaction.

And Watanuki is falling asleep on his way from (or to?) school! (Or are they in school? I can't tell.) I wonder what keeps making him fall asleep?

And oh!! Real!Syaoran was all bent down in pain all those chapters because of Watanuki!

And uh oh. Watanuki doesn't know his parents names?!

Maybe his parents aren't real!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 13, 2007)

This was a really dramatic chapter.  I can't believe Watanuki forgot his parent's names.  And the part with Real!Syaoran kinda confused me.  What exactly is up with that part?


I wonder what is going on with Watanuki....  There is so much going on here lately.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, the part with Real!Syaoran is confusing too. A few chapters ago in TRC, he suddenly just crouched down in pain, basically what you saw in Holic, and now he fainted. It seems like it's connected with Watanuki, but I'm not sure how...

I wonder if Watanuki's parents even exist? It's like in Cardcaptor Sakura, where Yukito's grandparents didn't actually exist. And maybe Watanuki is not a real boy, but some sort of fake or something! That's why he doesn't know his parents' names!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 14, 2007)

So, I wonder how they are connected then.....

As for Watanuki, I have a feeling that he might not be a real person as well.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, I wonder what their connection with each other is. It has to be strong enough that Syaoran paid a price in advance to make sure Watanuki stayed alive...

If Watanuki isn't a real person, what is he? Is he a spirit that everyone can see for some reason? Or was he created like Maru, Moro, and Mokona, but unlike Maru and Moro, he can leave the shop?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh my gawd. 


> 07/13 - Young Magazine #33 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 07/23 - Young Magazine #34 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 07/30 - Young Magazine #35 - Chapter 141.
> 08/06 - Young Magazine #36 & 37 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.


What's up with all these breaks for Holic? First off, we don't get out next chapter until August basically, then another two week break because there's no chapter for the double issue.  This is horrible! And TRC has a break that double issue too.  I'm going to die of Clamp deprivation.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 17, 2007)

^^That is way too many breaks.  We must be killing time until another 'big' event in trc again, that ties into holic.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, I wonder what big event is going to happen in TRC that's related to Holic...?

It's probably has something to do with Sakura. Like her soul merging back with her body (I haven't seen her body yet though. I have no idea where in Celes that is...) or clone!Syaoran or real!Syaoran going to the dream world or something... Who knows?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 22, 2007)

^^Since I don't read TRC, you'll have to fill us all in once whatever it is happens.  It might help us try to figure out what is going on it holic.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh yes, don't worry, I'll inform you all about what's going on when that happens (although, yet again, I highly recommend reading Tsubasa. I think I love that manga more than do Holic. ) Right now in TRC though, we're just getting finished learning about Fai's past, so it doesn't have much to do with Holic right now.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 23, 2007)

Ooh man, I'm so behind on Holic that I can't even remember where I stopped. >.<


----------



## Sawako (Jul 24, 2007)

Just read it over from the beginning then! It's a good series.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Ooh man, I'm so behind on Holic that I can't even remember where I stopped. >.<



I agree with ru-chan, holic is worth reading again from the beginning.  It's not too long of a series, so it wouldn't take you a huge amount of time to do so.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 26, 2007)

Agh, sadly, I'm still not caught up all the way. xD;

I'm at the part when Watanuki and co. are talking about Kohane on the TV show. It's kinda sad, no one believes her and her mother is kind of crazy for the money her daughter makes. -.-;

I think I should read more.. xD

Edit: Ah, just got caught up. Very interesting to see what'll happen.
I mean, Yuuko having a wish and I guess we know more about the Li [I can't spell his name XD]-Watanuki connection.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2007)

Li? You mean Syaoran. 

We barely know more about the Syaoran-Watanuki connection. ><! They're just somehow connected, and that's all we know. 

I wonder if something else is going to happen to Watanuk in the next chapter, because this week in TRC, Syaoran randomly said "Quickly..." while in pain like he was in the Holic chapter he appeared in, and I don't know if what he says has anything to do with what's going on in TRC right now...


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 27, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Li? You mean Syaoran.



Haha, I can't spell his name; I'm horrible with those things! XD


> We barely know more about the Syaoran-Watanuki connection. ><! They're just somehow connected, and that's all we know.



>___<

I think I didn't read as carefully as I wish I did. D;



> I wonder if something else is going to happen to Watanuk in the next chapter, because this week in TRC, Syaoran randomly said "Quickly..." while in pain like he was in the Holic chapter he appeared in, and I don't know if what he says has anything to do with what's going on in TRC right now...



Hmm.. that would be interesting. Ah, maybe I should read TRC soon too. Agh, so many manga! D:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2007)

You need to read TRC! It has f***ing greatest art ever.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 28, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Li? You mean Syaoran.
> 
> We barely know more about the Syaoran-Watanuki connection. ><! They're just somehow connected, and that's all we know.
> 
> I wonder if something else is going to happen to Watanuk in the next chapter, because this week in TRC, Syaoran randomly said "Quickly..." while in pain like he was in the Holic chapter he appeared in, and I don't know if what he says has anything to do with what's going on in TRC right now...




Poor watanuki, he has waaay too much drama going on with him as it is.  I don't think he really needs anything else to happen to him.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2007)

New chapter out! I'll spoiler tag just in case.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, I guess I was wrong. Syaoran has nothing to do with this chapter.

This chapter seems like filler. But what happened to him panicking about not knowing his parents' names? Why are they suddenly fishing? I hate how they just skipped that whole convo between Doumeki and Watanuki, and how he doesn't know his parents' names. And you'd think he'd go talk to Yuuko about it instead of fishing, right?

Another two week break I think.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, they are in the habit recently of giving us a hint of something odd or important, than next chapter filler!  So, if the trend continues I'm sure we can expect the next chapter to be good.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2007)

The next chapter better be good.  I don't want anymore filler chapters in Holic. I want to know why Watanuki can't remember his parents' names!


----------



## Omolara (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, here's to hoping for some more info on Watanuki's parents! At first, I didn't view the last chapter as filler, because it sort of seemed like we'd get some more info on Doumeki's grandfather, but now I'm not sure how it was related to anything other than Wata smelling especially tasty to spirits.

Does anybody have an idea as to why he can't remember their names? They seem to have died when he was around the same age as when young clone Syaoran was found wandering around.

Let's speculate to pass the time!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2007)

I hate to even think about why he can't remember.  I'm terribly paranoid that he either isn't a real person or was supposed to already have died.  I don't know why that would effect his memory but, I feel like he is disapearing or something.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a feeling that he's like Yukito from Cardcaptor Sakura, where he isn't a real person.  But I hope not. Although it'll be funny if Watanuki becomes a real person and says, "Now I'm a real boy!" like Pinocchio.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2007)

lol, that would be better than a depressing ending.  But, with CLAMP you never can tell what they will do to their characters.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2007)

Holic better have a happy ending.  Watanuki's already been through so much... getting chased around my spirits, losing his eye, getting half an eye, falling from a building, finding out that his crush is bad luck, not remembering his parents' names... He deserves a non-depressing ending!

I hate CLAMP and the fact that you have NO idea what could happen to any of their characters.

Slightly off-topic, but I had a dream that xxxHolic came to an end, and I woke up this morning trying to figure out what to do for my Holic set, but I realized that the end was just a dream.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 17, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Holic better have a happy ending.  Watanuki's already been through so much... getting chased around my spirits, losing his eye, getting half an eye, falling from a building, finding out that his crush is bad luck, not remembering his parents' names... He deserves a non-depressing ending!
> 
> I hate CLAMP and the fact that you have NO idea what could happen to any of their characters.
> 
> Slightly off-topic, but I had a dream that xxxHolic came to an end, and I woke up this morning trying to figure out what to do for my Holic set, but I realized that the end was just a dream.



That is hilarious that holic ended and the first thing on your mind was your set.   

As for CLAMP, they are just much to unpredictable.  I want holic to end happily.  

When can we expect another chapter?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 17, 2007)

Shush.  I think I've just been on these forums too much lately or something. I'm started to somewhat have dreams related to it. ><

And here's the schedule so far for Holic chapters" 





			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal said:
			
		

> 08/06 - Young Magazine #36 & 37 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 08/20 - Young Magazine #38 - Chapter 142.
> 08/27 - Young Magazine #39 - Chapter 143.
> 09/03 - Young Magazine #40 - Chapter 144


So we have at least three chapter in a row! :amazed It's a miracle.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 18, 2007)

So only a few more days until the next chapter.  

I can't wait.  Thanks for posting that for me.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright, so now that we have ch. 142 out today, I'll catch up before I get a ton of chapters to read.. again. xD
Well, at least CLAMP didn't forget about their manga.. again. 

Ru, I agree with you. I hope that Holic has a happy ending, I don't want Watanuki to get in any sort of bad situation at the end. And he should end up with Doumeki too.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 20, 2007)

Man, this feels like another filler chapter. I was hoping that Yuuko would reveal her wish because of the cover page, but it was all a trick! 

And yes, I hope Watanuki ends up with Doumeki! Or a DoumekixWatanukixHimawari threesome. I'm a fan of that too.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2007)

Personally, I think that a threesome in Holic would just be strange. XD

The only heterosexual pairings I support are ClowxYuuko and WataxZashiki.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 20, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Man, this feels like another filler chapter. I was hoping that Yuuko would reveal her wish because of the cover page, but it was all a trick!
> 
> And yes, I hope Watanuki ends up with Doumeki! Or a DoumekixWatanukixHimawari threesome. I'm a fan of that too.



I started to add that same thing to my post above, but I couldn't remember Himawari's name....  

As for this chapter, I agree with it feeling like filler.  There seems to be a lot of that lately.  Doesn't it seem kinda like there is not very much consistenty between these chapters lately.  I don't know, just seems kinda off.


----------



## at0uchxoverated (Aug 21, 2007)

i got bored of the TRC manga :/

but i'm hoooked on xxxholic 
i just love the whole concept of it all.

i've actually bought xxxholic from the bookstore but its only up to vol. 9 so i've only read that far.  does anyone know what chapter vol. 9 ends on?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 23, 2007)

Unless they changed something from the Japanese volumes, then volume 9 should run through chapter 108.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 26, 2007)

If you're getting the chapters from BWYS, the chapter number may be different since CLAMP likes to merge chapters together for the volumes.

We should have another chapter soon. Hopefully this one isn't filler either.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 27, 2007)

^^Yes, please no more filler chapters.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 28, 2007)

Okay, I just read the new chapter, and, umm... someone explain to me what happened. I'm somewhat confused.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 2, 2007)

I understood it as much as you did apparently.  holic is getting so weird here recently.  I'm not sure what to think about these lastest few chapters....


----------



## Sawako (Sep 2, 2007)

God, I hope this doesn't mean that Watanuki is drifting into the dream world or something. Because I think that thing with the ghost boy was a dream. Or something. I AM SO CONFUSED.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but omg. 

*Spoiler*: _I'll spoiler tag in case Nu-chan hasn't read the chapter yet_ 



Holy crap, that's the saddest chapter in all of xxxHOLiC. It made me want to cry.  I can't believe that Watanuki can't remember anything besides for the customers and Doumeki and Himawari-chan (does this mean he can't remember Kohane?!) But at least he's human.

And I REALLY want to know what Yuuko's wish is now. I never thought I would see a shocked face like that coming from her.

And that hug! 

Best chapter ever for me.



And no chapter until October, supposedly. BURN IN HELL, CLAMP! GIMME MY CHAPTER NOW!


----------



## souldivide (Sep 5, 2007)

The chapter with the ghost boy confused me a lot... I hope this would be explained in future chapters...

Yeah, the latest chapter was awesome! Anyone ever considered a yukoXwatanuki pairing? they look cute.. ^_^

Whattt? No chapter til October?! Crap! I'll die without my weekly holic... someone resurrect me on october pls. kthanx.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to say, this chapter was one of the sadder things I have read in a long while.  It actually had me near tears at parts.  Your heart just really goes out to Watanuki, I'm so glad Yuuko gave him a hug at the end of the chapter because he really needed one.   I just can't understand _why_ he is losing his memories.  Maybe something is getting lost in the story to me, does anyone have any theories or idea what could be going on?

As for YuukoxWatanuki, they did look really cute together in this chapter.  I loved the way they both looked in this chapter, very emotional and beautiful at the same time.

And no chapter until October, I'll be very impatiently waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no theories, because I'm still really confused. It seems like Watanuki's just been living in his dreams or something, which is why he can't remember anything...? Seriously, I'm completely lost, but I don't really care right not because that chapter just pulled all of my emotional strings, so I'm more concerned about that.

I loved the YuukoxWatanuki hug. She was obviously hugging him because he needed it, but it seems like she needed it to, after being reminded of her wish. By her face, it's something that's obviously painful for her to think about , and something that probably can't be granted.

I hate CLAMP. No chapter until October. We have until October to guess what's going on, only to have it proven wrong.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

I guess the only thing that made me hopeful was that Yuuko said that if his wish was strong enough, it would become reality.  I guess for now all we can do is speculate.   I find it very hard to predict what CLAMP will do next.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

Ahh... love the Watanuki set! 

Anyway, I think Yuuko's wish is that she wants Clow back to life. Which is impossible since he's dead, and you can't bring the dead back to life. Especially if he already has two reincarnations.

...I want Eriol to pop up in xxxHOLiC. Along with CCS!Sakura and Syaoran.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sigh...every time the story picks up CLAMP decides to go on a break with xxxHOLiC...recently just read the latest chapter, I really liked the scene with Watanuki being comforted by Yuuko, good to see that side of Yuuko. This whole wish thing for Yuuko is bothering me. With the expression on her face it seems like it's something huge...I just wish the breaks would cease already.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, that's just how CLAMP is. Lots of breaks.

At least it's not like X or Legal Drug.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Well, that's just how CLAMP is. Lots of breaks.
> 
> At least it's not like X or Legal Drug.



LEGAL DRUG...I'd almost forgotten about that Damn you CLAMP...but any way I'm interested to see if they'll pick up from where thy left off with Yuuko and Watanuki, or are they going to drift off again like last time they came back from the break.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Ahh... love the Watanuki set!
> 
> ...I want Eriol to pop up in xxxHOLiC. Along with CCS!Sakura and Syaoran.



Thanks, was reading old holic chapters, and decided to bring this set back again.  

I agree, I want Eriol to pop in as well.  That would be intersting, so say the least.



Yachiru said:


> Well, that's just how CLAMP is. Lots of breaks.
> 
> At least it's not like X or Legal Drug.






mosdvious1 said:


> LEGAL DRUG...I'd almost forgotten about that Damn you CLAMP...but any way I'm interested to see if they'll pick up from where thy left off with Yuuko and Watanuki, or are they going to drift off again like last time they came back from the break.



Poor Legal Drug.  

I loved that series.  I want this "hiatus"  to end already, and CLAMP to pick it back up.  There were SOOOO many unanswered questions.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

I would hate if CLAMP just went somewhere else next chapter, as if the Yuuko/Watanuki thing never happened. Like how they ignored the fact that Watanuki forgot his parents' names (until just now)

edit: Hopefully Legal Drug is picked up after Holic and TRC end! Then, Nu, we can make a Legal Drug thread.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

It would be annoying as hell if they did that.  But, can't you see them switching to some light filleresque chapter, since this one was so very angsty.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

They probably WILL do that. They did that last time.

One chapter: Watanuki is all like "OMFG WHAT'S MY MOMMY AND DADDY'S NAMES?!?! "
Then the next chapter: "Hey Doumeki, let's go fishing. !!"


----------



## mosdvious1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a feeling they're gonna go off with something that has to do with Kohane, wich I wouldn't mind they didn't really tell us much about what happened after the Tea incident, but damn it I wanna know what the hell is up with Yuuko's wish


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Kohane.  Watanuki forgot about her too. That's probably why.  Anyway, I'm sure she's fine after the tea incident. She survived getting pushed down the stairs.

Yes, Yuuko's wish bugs me too!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

The only way I will allow it is if it results in doumekixwatanuki crack moments.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh yes, DouWata crack moments would be awesome. 

But I wonder if we can actually have cracky moments again in Holic. The last chapter was pretty emotional... I feel like Watanuki just can't be all smiley and stuff after that. He thought he wasn't human!  How fast can you recover from that?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I feel like Watanuki just can't be all smiley and stuff after that. He thought he wasn't human!  How fast can you recover from that?



This chapter was very depressing wasn't it.  If Watanuki was a real person, I would have had to hug him way before Yuuko did.  

On a side note, this chapter got me thinking about earlier times in the manga.  Besides customers, Doumeki, and Himawari can you remember anyone not directly tied to the spirit realm having contact with Watanuki?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

Umm...

No. 

Huh. Nice foreshadowing, Clamp. I didn't catch it though.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

I couldn't find any either.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I always ASSUMED that Watanuki had interactions with people, but since the story focused on Yuuko's shop, we just never saw it. But I guess he doesn't actually interact with anyone. Not even his own landlady! Poor Chitose, who I'm assuming is the landlady.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

It made me sad to think about how little interaction with the world he had before stumbling into Yuuko's shop.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

Now I'm wonder if he even existed before Yuuko...

I mean, like he could be human, but not have been formed until he stumbled upon that shop?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

I read a really good theory that said that they thought he exists in a differnt deminsion than everyone else.  And he basically projects himself into the "real" holic world.  And the shop acts and a gateway of sorts between the differnt realms.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, that's a good theory! Maybe he lives in the dream world, but because he wished so hard to be a real boy, he was able to project himself onto the real world. But even though he's from the dream world, he's still technically human? 

God, this is so confusing!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

It really is confusing.  I don't really get what is going on.  Hopefully, we will get to know more very soon.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, that's a good theory! Maybe he lives in the dream world, but because he wished so hard to be a real boy, he was able to project himself onto the real world. But even though he's from the dream world, he's still technically human?
> 
> God, this is so confusing!



Sounds like a good theory, but how would that play in with the connection with Saoran and Sakura?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

@mosd; I have no idea. Maybe R!Syaoran is also from the dream world, and there's where Fei Wong Reed kidnapped him from.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

mosdvious1 said:


> Sounds like a good theory, but how would that play in with the connection with Saoran and Sakura?



lol, what's funny is the person who came up with the theory only followed holic, not TRC.  So, that was not figured into the equation.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> lol, what's funny is the person who came up with the theory only followed holic, not TRC.  So, that was not figured into the equation.


Gosh, you all need to read TRC. It's a great manga. 

But I'm not sure if Sakura is actually directly connection to Watanuki's past, but we know for a fact that R!Syaoran is, since he paid that price in advance and keeps telling him, "Don't disappear!"


----------



## mosdvious1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hmmmm...I might be way off but what if Watanuki= Saoran and Sakura's love child? .lolz, Thought I'd just throw that out there.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 8, 2007)

mosdvious1 said:


> hmmmm...I might be way off but what if Watanuki= Saoran and Sakura's love child? .lolz, Thought I'd just throw that out there.



lol, that would be way out there.  But, its CLAMP so, I guess it could happen.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 8, 2007)

I doubt Watanuki is their love child. I feel like it doesn't fit into the timeline. I think Sakura and Syaoran (in the CCS/Holic world) aren't that much older than they were at the end of CCS. Maybe they're Watanuki's age!

But I could be wrong. But personally, I don't like the child theory.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

good manga.. yuko is hot


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 10, 2007)

I know the next chapter is due out in October but, what time of the month?  Hopefully pretty early....

It's been awhile since holic has crossed over with another CLAMP manga (besides TRC).  Do you think we can expect any more surprise visits?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'm not sure what date in October... I have a feeling it's going to end up being mid-October though, just so Clamp can be mean to us. 

I hope Kobato winds up in Holic somehow. I have a feeling that they're in the same world as each other. Like, hopefully she'll get her bottle from Yuuko or something (wait, do you read Kobato? I forget if you do). And I want more Gohou Drug crossovers, since they're in the same world too. And I want CCS!Sakura and CCS!Syaoran to come visit, along with Eriol, one of Clow's reincarnation!

I don't know if we can expect any surprise visits, but I hope we do.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 10, 2007)

No I haven't read Kobato yet.  Is it the new one?  Or something older?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, it's something newer. There's only 8 chapters out (but it's a monthly manga). Well, actually, more like 15, but Clamp released 7 chapters, went on hiatus (of course), and restarted from an earlier point in the story.  Weird, I know.

But it looks like Kobato is in the same world as Holic, since she visited that old lady fortune teller Watanuki visited earlier in the series. Yeah, that's my only reason for thinking so. XD I hope Kobato visits Yuuko for her wish.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you have a link to scans?  I would like to check it out while it is still rather new.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks a bunch.  

It shouldn't take me too long to get caught up with that one too.  It'll give me something to read this weekend.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 14, 2007)

The chapters are short. You can read Kobato in like half an hour. 

I want Kobato to show up in Holic... That reminds me, there was some special chapter that Clamp released that had Kobato show up at the shop. Another one had Kamui show up. I'll have to find them.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 14, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> The chapters are short. You can read Kobato in like half an hour.



In that case I'll read them tonight between posts.  



> I want Kobato to show up in Holic... That reminds me, there was some special chapter that Clamp released that had Kobato show up at the shop. Another one had Kamui show up. I'll have to find them.



That would be cool.  Let me know if you find them.

Have you watched the anime at all?  I saw the movie and liked it, I'm just curious how closely it follows the manga.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh, I did find them. They were on my computer.  I uploaded them for you.
Kobato in Holic

X in Holic

and Legal Drug in Holic! (I honestly forgot about this until I saw it on my hard drive)

And I haven't seen either the X movie or anime, so I have no idea if they're good or not. Sorry, Nu!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 14, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Oh, I did find them. They were on my computer.  I uploaded them for you.
> Kobato in Holic
> 
> X in Holic
> ...



Thanks a bunch!  I'll have to +rep you when I'm allowed to again.   

I think I've read the Legal Drug xover.  But, it will be nice to read it again.  

This long wait for the next chapter is going to kill me.  I've been poking around on xxxHOLiC threads for good theories on what is going on, but nobody has came up with anything new or promising.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. No one has good theories for Holic, because no one knows what the hell is going on.  I'm completely lost, I know that for sure.

At least we know Watanuki is human. That's the only thing I'm not confused about. But that whole dream thing... so confusing!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 14, 2007)

I know.  It's sad really.  It's kinda nice to read a series that is that unpredictable.  I've read everything from, Watanuki being one of Sakura's feathers, to being Sayoran's heart


----------



## Sawako (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, I read both of those theories. 

But yes, it's good to read a series that is unpredictable. Clamp does a good job at that. Four years later, I still have no clue as to what the ending to X could be. XD

I hate series that are predictable. Like Naruto... EVERYONE saw who Naruto's father is coming. Wait, you keep up with those chapters, right? I don't want to spoil you!


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, I do.  It's kinda funny that we never discuss Naruto on this forum together....

As for those theories, I don't know how people come up with some of them.  I'm still trying to catch up with TRC to see if that helps me pick up on anything new.  But, you are correct that at least we know that Watanuki is human, so he isn't dead or anything like that.  I'm assuming if he was no longer living, he would be considered a spirit, so would not be human anymore.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, I rarely go to the actual Naruto sections anymore. 

And I agree, I have no idea how people come up with their theories (but catch up with TRC anyway, because it's a great manga)

Watanuki being a feather makes no sense, because he would've given the feather off as soon as he met Sakura (unless it's the body he needs to meet, not her soul, since her body just got another feather...). Plus Watanuki is human. Not a feather.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 14, 2007)

I just lurk in the Naruto section, normally in the library when a new chapter comes out.

Yeah, the feather theory made no sense.  And the heart one was random as well.  I really don't know what is going on at all.  I'm still convinced that it has something to do with Clow.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, the heart makes no sense at all, whatsoever. At least with the feather, I can somewhat see how someone would come up with it, but not really.

And I agree, it has something to do with Clow. Watanuki is secretly Eriol or something. Or a third reincarnation that we didn't know about. I don't know.  Clamp is confusing.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Clow is connected to Watanuki somehow.  Do you remember what chapter had the pic of Clow/Watanuki on the same page?  I can't even remember what story arc that was in....


----------



## Twirl (Sep 15, 2007)

is xxxHolic starting up again in October?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 15, 2007)

@Twirl; Yeah, sometime in October. I don't know the exact date though. Sorry. 

@Nu; No, I can't remember what chapter that's in, or ever what arc it's in, but I know what page you're talking about. They really do look a lot alike in that picture, and that can't just be coincidence. There's no such thing as coincidence in this manga, only hitsuzen.  Their similarity is done on purpose. I wonder how they're connected though...?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 15, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> @Twirl; Yeah, sometime in October. I don't know the exact date though. Sorry.
> 
> @Nu; No, I can't remember what chapter that's in, or ever what arc it's in, but I know what page you're talking about. They really do look a lot alike in that picture, and that can't just be coincidence. There's no such thing as coincidence in this manga, only hitsuzen.  Their similarity is done on purpose. I wonder how they're connected though...?



I'll just have to keep an eye open for it when I eventually reread xxxHOLiC.

On a side note, I just got the first volume of the TRC anime.  I'm going to watch it this weekend.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 16, 2007)

The anime.  Just don't watch the second season. Whatever you do, don't watch the second season. It's fillerized just as much as Naruto. The only good filler is when they all got turned into Chibis.  First season is pretty good.

And yes, look out for the scene when you reread xxxHOLiC. But read TRC first.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 17, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> The anime.  Just don't watch the second season. Whatever you do, don't watch the second season. It's fillerized just as much as Naruto. The only good filler is when they all got turned into Chibis.  First season is pretty good.
> 
> And yes, look out for the scene when you reread xxxHOLiC. But read TRC first.



I watched volume one of TRC, and liked it well enough.  I'll go ahead and watch volume 2.  Makes me want to read the manga though, I'm sure it is way better.

As for that scene, I reread through most of volume one and two, and have not found it yet....


----------



## Sawako (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh, keep looking for it.

Anyway... 





> 09/15 - Young Magazine #42 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 09/22 - Young Magazine #43 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 10/01 - Young Magazine #44 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 10/06 - Young Magazine #45 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> ...


October 15?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 19, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Anyway...
> October 15?



It's never going to get here.....

At least we get 4 color pages.  Hopefully they are used for something really good.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 19, 2007)

It's only September 19. October 15 is a month away. This is very, very cruel. Seriously, I hate you Clamp.  Making me suffer, you!!

And yeah, I hope those colored pages are very much worth it. I want the Watanuki/Yuuko hug in color! I highly doubt they'll do that though. Oh well.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 19, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> It's only September 19. October 15 is a month away. This is very, very cruel. Seriously, I hate you Clamp.  Making me suffer, you!!
> 
> And yeah, I hope those colored pages are very much worth it. I want the Watanuki/Yuuko hug in color! I highly doubt they'll do that though. Oh well.



I do want to see that hug in color.  Is there any groups or people that color xxxHOLiC manga?  I have no skills at all in that area, so I won't attempt it.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 22, 2007)

chaosas said:


> < Clueless
> 
> There's going to be another season? I've seen the first 24 eps.
> 
> ...



Yeah, there will be a season two.  They have confirmed it, but I haven't heard when it is scheduled to begin yet.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> Yeah, there will be a season two.  They have confirmed it, but I haven't heard when it is scheduled to begin yet.



Season 2? Sweet, is there a source?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 22, 2007)

Anyway, Nu, I have no idea if there's a coloring group for xxxHOLiC. I haven't run into one. 

Ugh. The wait for the chapter is killing me... Especially since these past three days have been the longest days of my life.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Anyway, Nu, I have no idea if there's a coloring group for xxxHOLiC. I haven't run into one.
> 
> Ugh. The wait for the chapter is killing me... Especially since these past three days have been the longest days of my life.



 Thanks...Do you think they'll get to the part of the manga were Himawari reveals she's "bad luck" to everyone she gets close to? The scene after Watanuki fell off the school balcony/window was really touching and I'd really love to see it animate...lols I'm getting ahead of myself


----------



## Sawako (Sep 22, 2007)

I really hope so. I can't remember how many stories there are between where the anime left off though.

I can't wait to see the spider arc though. I know that's definitely one that should be in the second season.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I really hope so. I can't remember how many stories there are between where the anime left off though.
> 
> I can't wait to see the spider arc though. I know that's definitely one that should be in the second season.



I just re-read ch. 119-121, (After Watanuki fell) man I'm teary eyed, any way, The SPIDER ARC sweet almost forgot about that. Sigh...now I just wish they'd have a release date.Crossing my fingers in December


----------



## Sawako (Sep 22, 2007)

I would love if the first episode subbed comes out on December 9, my birthday. That would be an awesome birthday gift. 

And yeah, Watanuki's fall is sad...  That made me teary eyed too. Actually, more of a  expression and a  HIMAWARI GO DIE THIS IS YOUR FAULT.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I would love if the first episode subbed comes out on December 9, my birthday. That would be an awesome birthday gift.
> 
> And yeah, Watanuki's fall is sad...  That made me teary eyed too. Actually, more of a  expression and a  HIMAWARI GO DIE THIS IS YOUR FAULT.



LOL, but hey she did pay the price by receiving the scars Watanuki was supposed to have...Dec. 9th eh? Great Bday present indeed if it does happen


----------



## Sawako (Sep 22, 2007)

If the anime was going to start in December though, we'd already have a date, so I highly doubt I'll get Holic anime as my birthday present.  Maybe it'll start up in '08?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 23, 2007)

mosdvious1 said:


> LOL, but hey she did pay the price by receiving the scars Watanuki was supposed to have...Dec. 9th eh? Great Bday present indeed if it does happen



I completely forgot that she took his scars for him.....

As for December, that would be nice.  I'm not getting my hopes up quite yet though.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 23, 2007)

I forgot at first too.  And Doumeki paid with his blood, right? And what did Syaoran pay again? I forget. Time?

But Himawari, as much as I actually do love her, deserves those scars. It's her fault Watanuki fell. 

And I highly doubt it's December. We would've heard something about it by now. Just because they announce a season 2 doesn't mean it'll happen right away. It's like with Code Geass and the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. Season 2 was announced for both, but I have no clue when they'll air.

If all three of those season 2's air at the same time, that would be awesome.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I forgot at first too.  And Doumeki paid with his blood, right? And what did Syaoran pay again? I forget. Time?
> 
> But Himawari, as much as I actually do love her, deserves those scars. It's her fault Watanuki fell.



That would be another mystery that needs resolved, what exactly is Syaoran's connection to Watanuki....


----------



## Sawako (Sep 25, 2007)

Speaking of Syaoran... *pokes the latest TRC chapter*

Ahh~! R!Syaoran is going to go talk to Watanuki. Where is my Holic chapter? I need to know what the conversation is, since I don't think they'll have it in TRC!  Or will they? I don't know. Ahh. I need my chapter. Any chapter.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Sep 27, 2007)

Seriously, they need to update the next chapter. Im getting antsy


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 27, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Speaking of Syaoran... *pokes the latest TRC chapter*
> 
> Ahh~! R!Syaoran is going to go talk to Watanuki. Where is my Holic chapter? I need to know what the conversation is, since I don't think they'll have it in TRC!  Or will they? I don't know. Ahh. I need my chapter. Any chapter.



Really?!    Now I am really excited for the next chapter.  I don't know if I would be able to follow this series as well without you filling me in on TRC.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah! And here are the two pages in the last chapter to prove it.


*Spoiler*: _manga pages_ 








And even though it shows him going to Watanuki in TRC, I highly doubt their conversation will be in TRC, but in xxxHOLiC, so I'm excited about that! I love crossovers!  I hope R!Syaoran will explain to Watanuki what the hell is going on, because I know I'm confused. 

And I have some Holic news for you!





> 10/01 - Young Magazine #44 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 10/06 - Young Magazine #45 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 10/15 - Young Magazine #46 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 10/22 - Young Magazine #47 - Chapter 145 - Beginning of tankoubon 13 - 4 color pages.
> ...


Damn. That SUCKS. So we have to wait even LONGER for our Holic fix? I'm such a xxxHOLiCholic. I need my chapter.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting those pages.  I can't wait to see what happens next.  Will there be another chapter of TRC before holic is back?

Why do they keep pushing back the dates for holic?  Is this common with CLAMP manga or just with holic in particular?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, TRC only has a one week break during the rest of Holic's hiatus, so there'll be more chapters before it's back.

And I have no idea why they keep pushing the date back. They did this with TRC one time, but it only changed a one week break into a two week break, so it wasn't so extreme. And they did that with Kobato once, which drove me insane since it's just a monthly manga.  So it's not just them picking on Holic. They love their breaks.

edit: Grr. I hate you CLAMP.

So apparently the Syaoran/Watanuki discussion was in TRC, but maybe part of it will be in Holic too? I don't know.

Here, I uploaded just the pages with the two of them in it, if you want to read it. He didn't reveal anything though, except that he DOES know their connection.


This felt like such a Holic chapter, since the rest of the chapter was a Yuuko monologue.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for uploading that.   

It makes me more anxious than ever.  I just can't figure out why Watanuki  would disapear.  I'm so confused.....


----------



## Sawako (Oct 4, 2007)

No problem! ^^

Yeah, I have no idea why Watanuki would disappear either. Damn you, Syaoran. EXPLAIN THINGS. The only future you're helping so far is me going insane from me not knowing the answers.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 6, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> No problem! ^^
> 
> Yeah, I have no idea why Watanuki would disappear either. Damn you, Syaoran. EXPLAIN THINGS. The only future you're helping so far is me going insane from me not knowing the answers.



Agree 100%.  I just hope that when the chapter is eventually released we will hopefully start to understand something.  But, who am I kidding?  I'm sure it will leave us more puzzled than ever.....


----------



## Omolara (Oct 6, 2007)

Even though I knew that we wouldn't get a big reveal, I till did a mental face plant when Syaoran said that he (Clamp) couldn't(wouldn't) tell Watanuki (us) what their connection is.

I agree with Yachiru, this was pretty much like a Holic chapter. I almost forgot that it was TRC.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 6, 2007)

Is the conversation continued in the next TRC chapter???  Or will we have to wait a few more weeks until holic returns to find out what happens?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't think the conversation will be continued. Syaoran woke up from his dream, so I don't know if he'll talk to Watanuki again next time he falls asleep. I think this is Clamp's cruel way of keeping secrets.


----------



## xarox (Oct 12, 2007)

I got a question... is the timeline in XXXholic a bit late than in TRC? or is it just my imagination?

In TRC syaoran met Watanuki in a dream... but in XXXholic that hasn't happen yet... So the timelilne are different huh?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 12, 2007)

xarox said:


> I got a question... is the timeline in XXXholic a bit late than in TRC? or is it just my imagination?
> 
> In TRC syaoran met Watanuki in a dream... but in XXXholic that hasn't happen yet... So the timelilne are different huh?



Good question.  I would be very interested in the answer as well.  Hopefully, ru-chan will be online soon, and can let us know.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 13, 2007)

Honestly? I'm not sure.  Time in TRC is so wonky because every world they go to runs on a different time. Like two minutes in one world can be two days or two weeks in another world.

Although, I'm sure the stories are running around the same timeline right now. Right after the TRC chapter where Sakura's soul split from her body, Sakura's soul appeared in the dream world in Holic. So I'm sure after Holic comes back, we'll see Syaoran talking to Watanuki in the dream world, or at least it'll be mentioned. (Like maybe Watanuki is telling Sakura he ran into Syaoran).


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 13, 2007)

Is it this coming week that we finally get a chapter????


----------



## Sawako (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope. Clamp postponed the date. Did I not post that here?

It's next week.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know.  I couldn't remember.  But, next week.  

Why are they torturing us like this.......

All the delays make me kinda think that holic must be getting closer to ending.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 13, 2007)

They might be doing this to keep things happening at the same time as TRC maybe? But... Watanuki was already in TRC, so it makes no sense to postpone it. 

I'm thinking maybe Sakura's soul will go back to her body now, and that's why it has to be postponed until TRC gets to that point. But I'm not sure.

Or maybe Holic IS ending soon. That's so sad to know.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 14, 2007)

what ever happened to chapter 145, i was reading it got to ch 143 , next week came ch 144 and now nothing 
by the  way i think watunuki would be better of the the spirit, that be my choice


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 14, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> 10/01 - Young Magazine #44 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 10/06 - Young Magazine #45 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 10/15 - Young Magazine #46 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 10/22 - Young Magazine #47 - Chapter 145 - Beginning of tankoubon 13 - 4 color pages.
> ...





Kira Uzumaki said:


> what ever happened to chapter 145, i was reading it got to ch 143 , next week came ch 144 and now nothing
> by the  way i think watunuki would be better of the the spirit, that be my choice



Next week 145 comes out.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 14, 2007)

for a while I was seriously scared that the manga ends with Watanuki realizing the entire story and his world is just a dream or something, would have been the worst ending EVER


----------



## Sawako (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, it seems like it IS a dream, but Watanuki can make it a reality if he wants.

Ugh. I need my new chapter. One more week...


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 16, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> for a while I was seriously scared that the manga ends with Watanuki realizing the entire story and his world is just a dream or something, would have been the worst ending EVER





Yachiru said:


> Well, it seems like it IS a dream, but Watanuki can make it a reality if he wants.
> 
> Ugh. I need my new chapter. One more week...




That was the same impression I got from what has been stated.  It's too confusing though.  Whether or not the whole world is a dream or just him being a part of the world....


----------



## Sawako (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it's just Watanuki who's the dream, since Yuuko is obviously real and grants wishes for people from different worlds (TRC gang for instance, and Seishirou of TRC, vampire twins Subaru and Kamui of TRC, and maybe Fumma of TRC but I'm not sure about that). 

And I swear, once CLAMP finished TRC, Holic, X, Legal Drug, and Kobato ( So much they need to finish!) I'm going to murder each and every one of them.


			
				ChibiYuuto @ LJ said:
			
		

> 10/15 - Young Magazine #46 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 10/22 - Young Magazine #47 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (CLAMP changed that, Chapter 145 was supposed to come out here).
> 10/29 - Young Magazine #48 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 11/05 - Young Magazine #49 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 11/12 - Young Magazine #50 - Chapter 145 - Beginning of tankoubon 13 - 4 color pages.


You have GOT to be kidding me.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 16, 2007)

^^OMG!  Are they seriously just trying to drive us insane or something?  What exactly is going on here?  This chapter has already been postponed twice now.  Wow.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 16, 2007)

I have no idea! There better be one hell of a crossover between TRC and Holic, since that's the only reason I can think of for postponing it again.

And this better be the best chapter ever. I think this is the longest break we've ever had, huh? Seriously, when was the last time a chapter came out? I can't even remember anymore!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 17, 2007)

wow i must have missed something, i never considered watunuki to be a dream, but then again i have only kept up with xxx, and not trc


----------



## Sawako (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, actually scratch that part where I said Watanuki is a dream. I don't know what I was talking about. I've been pretty sleep deprived lately. And I've been slowly dying of Holic deprivation too, so my mind is pretty screwy.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 18, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I have no idea! There better be one hell of a crossover between TRC and Holic, since that's the only reason I can think of for postponing it again.
> 
> And this better be the best chapter ever. I think this is the longest break we've ever had, huh? Seriously, when was the last time a chapter came out? I can't even remember anymore!



It has been quite a long time since the last chapter.  At least over a month now, maybe close to two.

EDIT:  I looked back in the thread, the last chapter was at the very beginning of September.  So, over a month now.....


----------



## Sawako (Oct 18, 2007)

Beginning of September? 

This is like a 10 week break. I hope Clamp moves the date and released the chapter SOONER.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 20, 2007)

Lol this anime is weird...i tried to watch the whole end but lol.....it kinda got boreing after awhile....


----------



## Kagami00 (Oct 20, 2007)

I recommend the manga. It's much better than the anime.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 20, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Beginning of September?
> 
> This is like a 10 week break. I hope Clamp moves the date and released the chapter SOONER.



Somehow I don't see that happening.  This next chapter better have some massive douxwata moments, plus the answers to all of our questions to be worth this long of a wait.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, this chapter better not be some random filler chapter. It needs to contain:
1. DouxWata moments.
2. Either Yuuko or Syaoran or even Sakura if she knows explaining everything to Watanuki
3. Another chapter after it.
4. More epic win.

Anything else?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 20, 2007)

I might even be satisfied with more cameos from other CLAMP manga.  Legal Drug


----------



## Sawako (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh yes, Legal Drug characters crossing over.

Heck, Tsubasa just got some TRC versions of X character popping up in the last chapter. I'm SURE Clamp misses Legal Drug too. They need cameo appearances.

Or else I want Kobato to pop up in the next chapter too. I'm pretty sure she's in the same world as them...


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me.   If we don't get a chapter soon, I vote we make our own next chapter.  Since I have no artistic ability, we would have to splice together old chapter pictures, and just change the text bubbles.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, that works! 

And earlier today, I got bored. And also I was procrastinating because my Calculus homework made no sense whatsoever at the time. Anyway, this is the result:

*Spoiler*: _2 pictures_


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2007)

No chapter for months? I guess I could catch up by then. =D

"Don't you know that CLAMP is the mother of all evil?"
Haha! XD


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Is that Kimi-chan posting in the xxxHolic thread?  You haven't posted here in forever.

Yeah, there's no chapter until, like, November, and there hasn't been a chapter since last month. You have a lot of time to catch up, so do so!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, that works!
> 
> And earlier today, I got bored. And also I was procrastinating because my Calculus homework made no sense whatsoever at the time. Anyway, this is the result:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _2 pictures_



This was sooo funny ru-chan!   +reps for you my friend.  

I'm surprised to see you back in here again kimihiro.  It's been a while.  Take your time and catch up on chapters.  You have plety of time to do so.....


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Is that Kimi-chan posting in the xxxHolic thread?  You haven't posted here in forever.
> 
> Yeah, there's no chapter until, like, November, and there hasn't been a chapter since last month. You have a lot of time to catch up, so do so!





Nuriel said:


> I'm surprised to see you back in here again kimihiro.  It's been a while.  Take your time and catch up on chapters.  You have plety of time to do so.....




Sorry for being gone for so long guys. 
High school life has made me too busy to read manga these days.

I think I'll try to get caught up soon, maybe a few chapters a week sounds good. 

Edit: Hmm, I should probably post more here anyways 'cause it's weird to have the xxxHOLiC thread without 'Kimihiro'. XD


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks to both of you for liking it.  And that's what happens when I procrastinate and dying of Holic deprivation. So expect more of them until the chapter comes out, if I can think of good ideas.

edit: Don't worry about it, Kimi. I understand how busy school makes you. ^^ How behind are you though?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm pretty proud of us for keeping this thread alive while we wait for a new chapter.  Plus, we have pretty much avoided spaming too much.

If we don't get a chapter in here soon, I'm gonna start posting pretty douwata fanart (pg of course)


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Go ahead and post the fanart. It's related to xxxHolic anyway.

But man, I'm seriously dying without a new chapter, and I feel like we've just talked everything to death.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

I know.  We have even rehashed several topics.  I don't know what else we can possibly talk about.....

Is there a general CLAMP manga thread?  Just curious, because we tend to cover all kinds of topics on them in general, and I just wonder if there is another thread that we could post that stuff in.

Also, just so I cover something on holic in this post:  Is there anyword yet on when we can expect season 2?


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, fanart please! :3!

@Ru; Very. I don't even remember where I left off.
Oh well, I'll just make a guess and read when I recognize a chapter. xDD


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

No, I don't know if there's a general CLAMP thread. You should make one. Or we can just keep discussing it here. No one will know.

Yay for fanart!

And Kimi, go read now. 

And the next chapter of TRC should be out this week. Unlike Holic, it has no breaks for a while.

But there hasn't been anything Holic-related. The only mention of anything Holic-related is how Yuuko has TRC!Fuuma run deliveries for her to other worlds, and that's his price for being able to travel from world to world.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

So, I wonder if the story in TRC is building towards something to explain this break...

I REALLY need to catch up on TRC.  I went into the TRC thread, and was just confused b/c I am so far behind.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, we could always make a CLAMP FC if we want to talk about all their works.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Nu, you need to read TRC. 

And yeah, I hope the story will secretly build up to something that related to Holic. The only thing I can think of that will relate right now is for Sakura's soul to go back to her body, since right now her soul-less body is laying unconscious in a Sakura tree.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, a lot of important things have happened since the last chapter I've read. @_@;
I need to read TRC too. T_T;

/will promise to get on it. ;o;


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Make Holic your priority. And yes, lots of new things have happened.

Then read TRC when you're done with Holic.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2007)

Alright, I'll do that then Ru. ^_^
--
Off-topic, but your set is so cute. x3


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Well, we could always make a CLAMP FC if we want to talk about all their works.



That's probably a good idea.  



Yachiru said:


> Nu, you need to read TRC.
> 
> And yeah, I hope the story will secretly build up to something that related to Holic. The only thing I can think of that will relate right now is for Sakura's soul to go back to her body, since right now her soul-less body is laying unconscious in a Sakura tree.



Yeah, how long has her soul been out of her body now?  Plus, if she gets back into her body, do you think she would remember her conversation with Watanuki in that "dream world"?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm actually not sure how long Sakura's been out of her body. I want to say two days at most. It's just that the last world they were in was mostly Fai's flashback, so I'm not quite sure how long they spent there. XD

But I'm sure she'll remember her conversation. Syaoran remembered his conversation with Watanuki even though that was only a dream.

Also, here's why you two should read the manga you need to read:


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I'm actually not sure how long Sakura's been out of her body. I want to say two days at most. It's just that the last world they were in was mostly Fai's flashback, so I'm not quite sure how long they spent there. XD
> 
> But I'm sure she'll remember her conversation. Syaoran remembered his conversation with Watanuki even though that was only a dream.



Good to know.  Another thing I would have known if I would read TRC.  I just really want a few answers, everything is so confusing right now.



Yachiru said:


> Also, here's why you two should read the manga you need to read:


  Yuuko would say somethink like that!


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

If I randomly disappear, I'm eating dinner.

And don't worry, you'll understand most of the story of Holic without reading TRC right now. I've told you everything you need to know. But yeah, I'd read TRC anyway in case the stories really come together someday.

And yeah, Yuuko WOULD say something like that.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

Well didn't CLAMP say that the stories would come together?  What worries me is that if they are supposed to go on about the same time and the stories come together, that since holic seems to be getting closer to ending the gaps will get larger and larger.  B/C from what I gather TRC doesn't seem like its story is close to ending.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2007)

Lol! Nice pic there Ru.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Kimi. 

And yeah, Holic's story, at this rate, seems like it'll end much sooner than TRC, although I can't see TRC going on forever. It's probably already in its last half, especially since it's already Clamp's longest work.

Oh yeah, their stories are supposed to come together. Read TRC then!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

I will.  It's on my list of things to get caught up on.  I'm working on it.....

At least if TRC is in its back half of the story it won't be so bad.  But, I have a feeling these long gaps are going to get more and more common, it they intend on the stories ending about the same time.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Too bad TRC has breaks too sometimes. That'll make Holic have even more breaks. 

Seriously, I think Clamp is doing this on purpose. They want to torture us with breaks for their own amusement.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Too bad TRC has breaks too sometimes. That'll make Holic have even more breaks.
> 
> Seriously, I think Clamp is doing this on purpose. They want to torture us with breaks for their own amusement.



Hopefully that isn't the case.  CLAMP is just a tad unreliable aren't they?  They have left us hanging with so many series, I don't know why I continue to read their manga sometimes.  I should start waiting until it is 100% complete, before starting.  Just to avoid complications like this.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

We continue to keep reading their manga because they have amazing stories, and especially art. 

Maybe they have breaks just because they're real people, and they need to take a break from drawing and story writing all the time.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> We continue to keep reading their manga because they have amazing stories, and especially art.
> 
> Maybe they have breaks just because they're real people, and they need to take a break from drawing and story writing all the time.



They do have amazing art and stories.  I love their character designs.  Everyone is so pretty.  

As for the breaks, I guess if I knew the reason it would be one thing.  But, to just keep pushing us off again and again.  Its kinda annoying.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

I know, everyone is so pretty! 

Well, I'm sure we'll find out that there's a reason Holic's break is so long. Hopefully.

Seriously, it better be one epic chapter, or else I'm going to scream.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I know, everyone is so pretty!
> 
> Well, I'm sure we'll find out that there's a reason Holic's break is so long. Hopefully.
> 
> Seriously, it better be one epic chapter, or else I'm going to scream.



I'm sure they have a really good reason.  I'm going to try to be optimistic.  Even though it is getting really, really hard to do that. 

I'll have to check for TRC spoilers since there is a chapter this week.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 22, 2007)

No, don't bother reading TRC spoilers. With the cliffhanger Clamp left, the chapter obviously won't focus on anything Holic-related. Spend that time reading the manga instead.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 23, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> No, don't bother reading TRC spoilers. With the cliffhanger Clamp left, the chapter obviously won't focus on anything Holic-related. Spend that time reading the manga instead.



I probably should.  I have a little free time this week, so I should at least try an read a bit of TRC......

Are TRC and holic in the same magazine?   Or are they published in different places?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2007)

what happened to ch 145, i thought it was supposed to come out by now, oh well i guess theres other manga to tide me over, i might start reading trc, ive seen the first season of the show


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 23, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> what happened to ch 145, i thought it was supposed to come out by now, oh well i guess theres other manga to tide me over, i might start reading trc, ive seen the first season of the show



CLAMP pushed it back again.  So, we are looking at another few weeks before it comes out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 23, 2007)

man looks like hxh all over again


----------



## Sawako (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope it won't be as bad as HxH. Hopefully this is the last long break, although I know more long breaks are to come.

Hey, at least Clamp won't pull an X on us, and leave the story on a frickin cliffhanger for four years. (I still want to know what happened. Did Kamui get stabbed? Or did someone jump in his way? Is he okay? Did he end up at Yuuko's shop like in that random Holic/X crossover omake?)


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> man looks like hxh all over again



It's not quite that bad yet.  

But I agree, that I will be really upset if clamp pulls another x/1999.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 24, 2007)

hmm i only saw x the movie, but ive been wanting to read the manga, and watch the show, i might put it off now
-but cmon i know they work on several mangas at a time , but arent there like 4 people plus assitants


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> hmm i only saw x the movie, but ive been wanting to read the manga, and watch the show, i might put it off now
> -but common i know they work on several mangas at a time , but arent there like 4 people plus assitants



Yeah, there are 4 members currently last I heard.  I'm not sure how many assistants they have though.  But, in addition to X, they have like a total of  around 6 or 7 series that are as of now unfinished.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 24, 2007)

Is it that many? I think it's more like 5. Let's see there's...
1. xxxHolic (duh)
2. TRC
3. X
4. Legal Drug
5. Kobato

And possibly a sixth of Clover.

But geez, Clamp needs to finish manga like X and Legal Drug before starting new ones!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 24, 2007)

1.  Clover
2.  Kobato
3.  xxxholic
4.  TRC
5.  Legal Drug
6.  x/1999
7.  Legend of Chun Hyang

The last one only ran for a couple of chapters I guess.  I don't really know anything about.  Just read on wiki about it.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, I've never heard of that manga, that's why.

And oh! That's when Chun Hyang comes from in TRC.  I never knew what series she was from. I always assumed RG Veda just because I've never read it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 24, 2007)

whats clover about, i think ive read that one?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 24, 2007)

Taken from Wiki because I'm lazy: 





> Clover is primarily about a young girl called Sū. In the cyberpunk world that she inhabits, the military conducted a search for gifted children nicknamed "Clovers", who seemingly have the magical ability to manipulate technology. Demonstrations of their powers include teleportation and summoning weapons from thin air.
> 
> Classified according to how powerful they are, the children were then tattooed with a symbol of The Clover Project, with the number of leaves on the Clover indicating their power. To date, Sū is the only "4-leaf Clover" discovered. Along with other "Clovers", Sū was imprisoned to prevent her contact with other humans, as the government feared that she might develop feelings and be used as a weapon to jeopardise the country's national security.
> 
> Being isolated from the rest of mankind, Sū craves for company, and as for her only wish, she asks to visit "Fairy Park". Her escort is Kazuhiko, an ex-military soldier who has been forced to undertake the task. Although it is later revealed that Kazuhiko and Sū are connected through their mutual friend Oruha ("Ora" in the English version).


It's a beautiful story. I recommend you reread it.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Oh, I've never heard of that manga, that's why.
> 
> And oh! That's when Chun Hyang comes from in TRC.  I never knew what series she was from. I always assumed RG Veda just because I've never read it.



Apparently clamp has stated in a recent interview that they might start it back up again.  So, who knows....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

wow, clover sounds alot like gakuen alice
ill have to check that out


----------



## Sawako (Oct 25, 2007)

^Yes, check it out. It's very good!


Nuriel said:


> Apparently clamp has stated in a recent interview that they might start it back up again.  So, who knows....


 If they restart this before they restart X and Legal Drug (and Clover), I'm gonna shout.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, that would make me highly upset too.  Didn't clamp also say that they wanted to restart legal drug this year???  Since we haven't heard anything more yet, I'm going to assume that it got pushed back as well.....


----------



## Sawako (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, they said that, but it's almost the end of the year and there's no news. Maybe in 2008. Or whenever they finish Holic/TRC.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, they said that, but it's almost the end of the year and there's no news. Maybe in 2008. Or whenever they finish Holic/TRC.



Yeah.  Here's hoping for 2008 then.....


So, anything newsworthy in the new trc chapter????  Sakura still out of it?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 25, 2007)

Sakura's currently unconscious in a Sakura tree still. There's some fighting going on first between Seishirou and Fai, but now with Seishirou and Syaoran.

Apparently Seishirou knows Syaoran's father, who we know told Syaoran about Watanuki. So if he tells us who the father is, maybe we can figure out a connection! 

That's about it for anything relating to Holic.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Sakura's currently unconscious in a Sakura tree still. There's some fighting going on first between Seishirou and Fai, but now with Seishirou and Syaoran.
> 
> Apparently Seishirou knows Syaoran's father, who we know told Syaoran about Watanuki. So if he tells us who the father is, maybe we can figure out a connection!
> 
> That's about it for anything relating to Holic.



Thanks a lot.  That saves me from trying to read a chapter and being really confused about it.   



^^I got to use the smiley.....


----------



## Sawako (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't just read the latest chapters. Read the whole thing! 

And yay for getting to use that smiley!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Don't just read the latest chapters. Read the whole thing!



I'm working on it.  Where do you get your list on when holic chapters are going to be released?  Is it from lj or something?


----------



## Sawako (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah. chibiyuuto.livejournal.com posts Clamp news all the time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 12, 2007)

franky house released 145 scantalated, pretty good chapter, set up for the next one


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 13, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> franky house released 145 scantalated, pretty good chapter, set up for the next one



I'm excited now.  I'll run off and read it now.  Then we can all discuss.  I can't believe the looooong wait is finally over.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 13, 2007)

This was such a sweet, yet such a sad chapter. Watanuki is still trying to hold onto this dream and make it a reality, but now that he knows it's just a dream (for now), and he's trying to hold onto every precious moment.

And HAND. WHOSE HAND IS THAT?!

And in TRC, R!Syaoran is coming into the dream world. And that hand also appeared behind Sakura on the last page, which is why Holic was on hiatus for so long.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 15, 2007)

i need to go back and reread the ch. , but let me get this right, are they saying that watunuki's world is all a dream - including doumeki, the girl, the water spirte , etc. ?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 15, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> And in TRC, R!Syaoran is coming into the dream world. And that hand also appeared behind Sakura on the last page, which is why Holic was on hiatus for so long.


Well, that explains a lot. 



Kira Uzumaki said:


> i need to go back and reread the ch. , but let me get this right, are they saying that watunuki's world is all a dream - including doumeki, the girl, the water spirte , etc. ?



That is what I think.  Either that or Watanuki role in that world is a dream.  I don't know which one it is....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 15, 2007)

well as we see most of the story from his perspecitive if it was one of the two, id say its more likely the world is a dream and hes real, than him being a dream and the world around him real


----------



## Sawako (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm just so confused on Watanuki's situation in the world around him.  I don't completely understand right now.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 15, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> well as we see most of the story from his perspecitive if it was one of the two, id say its more likely the world is a dream and hes real, than him being a dream and the world around him real



Yeah, I tend to agree with you there.  But, it still confuses me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 16, 2007)

i would expect nothing less from clamp, personally i hope the water sprite is real, shes the best

by te way i just finished the ouran high anime and mori reminds a lot of doumeki


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 16, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i would expect nothing less from clamp, personally i hope the water sprite is real, shes the best
> 
> by te way i just finished the ouran high anime and mori reminds a lot of doumeki



I read the Ouran manga, haven't seen much of the anime.  But, I do agree with you.  Doumeki is kinda like Mori.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 16, 2007)

^I'm the opposite. I've only watched the anime, but I haven't read the manga. And yes, Mori is like Doumeki (Does that mean Honey is Watanuki?!)

Anyway... NOOOOOOO!   


			
				ChibiYuuto @ LJ said:
			
		

> 11/12 - Young Magazine #50 - Chapter 145 - Beginning of tankoubon 13 - 4 color pages (on sale).
> 11/19 - Young Magazine #51 - Chapter 146.
> 11/26 - Young Magazine #52 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 12/03 - Young Magazine #01 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.




But btw, there's no TRC chapter the week no chapter comes out on 11/26 for Holic.

There better be a chapter on 12/10. That's the day after my birthday. Come on Clamp, give me a birthday gift.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

id say watunuki would the hybrid of tamaki and kyoua
hes tamaki when the girl he likes is around
hes kyoua the rest of the time

i need to make it a point to start reading tr c and finsih season two of the anime


----------



## Sawako (Nov 17, 2007)

Yuck, don't bother with the anime. That's the one anime I'll never recommend to anyone. Stick to the TRC manga! 

And oh yeah, Watanuki is definitely some sort of Tamaki/Kyouya hybrid.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

but i liked the first season, man im kind of exciting about reading the manga now if its that much better than the anime


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 17, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> ^
> But btw, there's no TRC chapter the week no chapter comes out on 11/26 for Holic.
> 
> There better be a chapter on 12/10. That's the day after my birthday. Come on Clamp, give me a birthday gift.


So, we have a chapter next week.  Then at least a two week break again.  



Kira Uzumaki said:


> id say watunuki would the hybrid of tamaki and kyoua
> hes tamaki when the girl he likes is around
> hes kyoua the rest of the time



Yeah, I think you pretty much nailed it there.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 18, 2007)

@Kira; The majority of season 2 is filler. The only filler worth watching is the one where everyone becomes super deformed.  But season 2 as a whole is not worth it, unless you skip over all the filler. But I feel like they ruined Piffle. 

@Nu; Yeah, at least we have one more chapter this week, but more breaks afterwards! It sucks!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

well after like a month with no ch. this is a nice trend in semi consistency
i think a chapter should be about 22-25 pages, so yea 13 is a real short chapter


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally, I've caught up with the manga 

*needs to see ch. 146...whose hand does it belong to? D:


*Spoiler*: __ 



My guess is either the Syaoran clone  or Fei Wang who's a hentai


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sure it'll be out soon. 

And this is making me scared, that he can leave something like his GLASSES in the dream world.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm still disapointed that we have been waiting forever for chapters, then we only get one and 1/2 chapters basically.  Now, we have another two weeks (at the least) until 147.  This is frustrating.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Have you read the translation/seen the raw yet?  I wonder how it looks to everyone else when Watanuki is pulled into the dreamworld.  Obviously, they can't see the hand.  So, is he just spacing out??


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, it's very frustrating.  Clamp is evil.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I read the translation and raw already. I think to Himawari and Douemki, Watanuki was just running around in the street and stuff. 

But wouldn't they notice his glasses just simply disappeared?


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yes, it's very frustrating.  Clamp is evil.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, yeah reread the translation.  And yes, to them he did just run off.  

As for his glasses, I guess they didn't notice they were gone until he said something himself.


----------



## mab (Nov 19, 2007)

if u guys want the lastest chapter go


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2007)

mab said:


> if u guys want the lastest chapter go



Wow.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

ill admit i was like , thats it , 12 pages and 1 credit page, but the last page had me curious 
*Spoiler*: __ 



what is kohane gonna say?


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Kohane is going to say anything. I think Himawari is telling Watanuki that something happened to her.

Well, we'll see what this is in three weeks.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

ah names confuse me , i was thinking something else, so who's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kohane


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I got bored.

Anyway, she's that girl who can see ghosts just like Watanuki, and he befriended her.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

now i remeber, you gotta excuse me with that big break in chapters 144-145 i forgot a lot - shes the one whose mom was a bitch, in as polite term as i could describe her, im hope shes okay, ill like her by the way, at least you spent your free time on a worthwhile pic, i think ill save it for my wallpaper changer background


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, don't worry. I understand. Even though it's actually only been a few chapters since we've seen her, it's actually been a really long time.

You're going to use that picture as your desktop wallpaper?  Nice.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

of course, personally though i want to see the sprite again, but that aside as much as i like the manga its getting really confusing now that its really startign to splice with trc


----------



## Sawako (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, do you mean the rain sprite, Amewarashi? Oh yeah, I hope she pops up again! I love her character.

And trust me, Holic is a bit confusing even if you DO read TRC.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see what you did.  

I'm just getting a x......


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

this is the pic


----------



## Sawako (Nov 20, 2007)

Boo. ImageShack sucks for deleting that picture.

And Clamp sucks for not giving us more chapters.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 20, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: _@ Pip's spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> Fei Wang's a hentai?




*Spoiler*: __ 



well, anything's possible if it's made by CLAMP 





*Spoiler*: _ch. 146_ 



Yea, I'm going to assume the hand belongs to the clone Syaoran. Even though he doesn't have a soul to begin with, Fei Wang probably made it possible for the clone Syaoran to get inside the dream.

Hmm..I have a bad feeling that Kohane's mother who's an evil bitch  did something naughty to Kohane


----------



## Sawako (Nov 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _replying to both spoilers_ 



Pip, stop being a p*d*p****!  The only p*d*p**** in the Clamp universes is CCS!Sakura's teacher.  I don't think Fei Wang OR Kohane's mom would do anything naughty.

And yeah, you're probably right. The clone probably has some way to get into the dream world. I just wonder how...? What do you think?




edit: 
*Spoiler*: _TRC 174 spoilers_ 



Whoever guessed the second hand was the clone, you're right. This chapter confirmed it!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 21, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: _replying to both spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _ch. 146_ 




I'm not a p*d*p****, Yachiru  I meant Kohane's mom would hit on her own child a.k.a. child abuse  Fei Wang on the other hand..

Hmm, I would say the clone probably got into the dream world either with Fai's powers (since Fai mentioned he could travel to other dimensions with his powers) or Sakura's feathers (they do contain some magic at the very least). For a soulless guy, this clone knows his stuff


----------



## Sawako (Nov 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Then why say her mom would do something NAUGHTY? That's just implying the wrong thing. 

And does Fei Wang really look like a pedo to you? It's not like he did anything to real Syaoran all those years... or did he? 

Oh yeah, maybe the feathers led him to Sakura's soul? Hmm... Interesting. I hope the clone decides to tell us!


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 22, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> this is the pic



Ah, thanks for reposting it.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 22, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well then..why would Santa Claus ask if kids were _naughty_ or nice the whole year? 

Lawl, one can only wonder what Fei Wang did to pass time while he waited for his evil plans to play out 

I hope so..because the only thing on the clone's mind is "I must get all the feathers back so I can become a chicken "


----------



## Sawako (Nov 23, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Different kind of naughty, Pip. Not the perverted naughty you're thinking of... or is it?! 

If anyone is a pedo, it's Santa, not Kohane's mom or Fei Wang. He sees you when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake, he knows if you've been bad or good, so be good for goodness sakes. That's just stalkerish and creepy. 

So he can become a chicken? :rofl


----------



## Sawako (Dec 3, 2007)

ChibiYuuto @ LJ said:
			
		

> 11/26 - Young Magazine #52 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 12/03 - Young Magazine #01 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 12/10 - Young Magazine #02 - Chapter 147.
> 12/17 - Young Magazine #03 & 04 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 12/25 - Young Magazine #05 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.


 So basically Holic is like a monthly manga? 

But we have a chapter the day after my birthday! They're giving me a gift!

But no Christmas gift? They suck.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2007)

Friggin awesome, different manga I love it


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 5, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> So basically Holic is like a monthly manga?
> 
> But we have a chapter the day after my birthday! They're giving me a gift!
> 
> But no Christmas gift? They suck.



At least we have a chapter next week.  



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Friggin awesome, different manga I love it



Yeah, holic is rather unique.  It can be a tad confusing sometimes for me, but I love it anyway.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, a chapter next week! 

And Holic isn't a tad confusing, it's VERY confusing.  I really don't understand the whole Watanuki's in a dream yet he's human, yet people (Syaoran, Sakura, Fai, Kurogane) can all travel to his dream from other worlds thing.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 6, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yes, a chapter next week!
> 
> And Holic isn't a tad confusing, it's VERY confusing.  I really don't understand the whole Watanuki's in a dream yet he's human, yet people (Syaoran, Sakura, Fai, Kurogane) can all travel to his dream from other worlds thing.



I have a feeling even after the manga ends, that we will still be a little confused.  It'll be one of those where we debate the ending and what it all means....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2007)

oh a new chapter next week, thats good , cant wait for the next season of the anime


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry to stray off topic but they finally published volumes 9-11.  I am so happy! Now I can catch up! ^^


----------



## mab (Dec 9, 2007)

ok i hope it is ok but here the


----------



## Sawako (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh yes, of course it's okay to post links here. Thank you very much!  I didn't even realize the chapter was out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 10, 2007)

it seems the chapters are getting progressively shorter, but it was kinda a sad chapter, whatever happened to child protection services, it be cool if kohane stayed with watnuki , like a daughter or sister, before some of you perverts bring up other ideas


----------



## Sawako (Dec 10, 2007)

Stupid question: Does Japan even have child protective services?

Well, if Japan does, Clamp's excuse is that THIS Japan doesn't have it.

And I would love for Kohane to live with Yuuko. Kohane could learn from her.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 10, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Stupid question: Does Japan even have child protective services?
> 
> Well, if Japan does, Clamp's excuse is that THIS Japan doesn't have it.
> 
> And I would love for Kohane to live with Yuuko. *Kohane could learn from her.*



lol, when i first read this line, especially with the smiley, i thought of something perverted, 

on second point, i always thought clamp had only been four people, but apparently there have been close to ten memebers of the group, and there are just four know, whats the deal with the other memebers


----------



## Sawako (Dec 10, 2007)

No, I wasn't trying to imply anything perverted! I meant, maybe Kohane can learn magic from her or something. I'm sure she has the potential.

Oh weird, Clamp used to be more than four people?  Never knew that. I wonder why the others left... Look at all the fame Clamp has. Who would give that up?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 11, 2007)

yea i figured as much, maybe if more had stayed we have more than 12 pages every month


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmm, according to Wiki, CLAMP was originally 12 members. But still, even with 4 women...can't they at least draw more than 12 pages? 

Tbh, this chapter didn't have much progress as we know Kohane's been abused for so long. I wish Watanuki just slap Kohane's mother already


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 13, 2007)

Finally another chapter.  You know I pretty much hate Kohane's mother.  I think the last manga character I hated this much was Spandam.  Anyone have any ideas where this story with Kohane is leading to???


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 13, 2007)

I've read till chapter 7 and it didn't grip me that much. Does it get any better? or does it continue on the same scale?!


----------



## nehnehneji (Dec 15, 2007)

Season 2 thread for anime...


----------



## mosdvious1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> I've read till chapter 7 and it didn't grip me that much. Does it get any better? or does it continue on the same scale?!



It gets really exciting in the later chapters. You should stick to it.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 17, 2007)

mosdvious1 said:


> It gets really exciting in the later chapters. You should stick to it.



I agree.  I started reading holic just as something to pass time after other series I liked ended, now I'm hooked on it.


----------



## Uzumaki Panda (Dec 17, 2007)

xxxholic is ass


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 17, 2007)

Nuriel said:


> Anyone have any ideas where this story with Kohane is leading to???



I think Kohane might abandon her mother and end up living with Watanuki. I prefer that to happen.. 



nehnehneji said:


> Season 2 thread for anime...



Hopefully, season 2 makes up for the 1st season..that was totally filler-ized 



Uzumaki Panda said:


> xxxholic is ass-kicking good.



Fixed


----------



## Sawako (Dec 17, 2007)

Was season 1 really THAT fillerized?

I hope season 2 has TRC crossovers. 

And I would love if Kohane lived with Watanuki! Maybe if she did, we'd get to see more of Watanuki's apartment complex. I want to know if he's in the same world as Kobato, since her apartment complex looks exactly like Watanuki's...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 19, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Was season 1 really THAT fillerized?
> 
> I hope season 2 has TRC crossovers.



yea, it was pretty" fillerized" and..slow 

I agree! TRC is practically part of xxxHolic's plot so it definitely has to show Syaoran and co. 



> And I would love if Kohane lived with Watanuki! Maybe if she did, we'd get to see more of Watanuki's apartment complex. I want to know if he's in the same world as Kobato, since her apartment complex looks exactly like Watanuki's...



Wait..the manga had actually shown Watanuki's apartment?  I don't recall a chapter showing that :x


----------



## Sawako (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess so. I found out that information . Just scroll down.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, wow..Chitose's apartment looks really similar to Watanuki's apartment 

It _would_ be weird if Chitose is the manager of Watanuki's home ..


----------



## Sawako (Dec 20, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised. A Chitose is the landlady of Kobato's apartment, and that's in an entirely different world.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 22, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I think Kohane might abandon her mother and end up living with Watanuki. I prefer that to happen..



At least he would properly take care of her.  She would fit in nicely in Yuuko's shop.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 22, 2007)

I would love to see Kohane working with Yuuko.  Yuuko would teach Kohane how to torture Watanuki.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh, no.  You are probably right about that.  I don't know if Watanuki could take another Yuuko.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm sure he could handle a mini-Yuuko. Maru and Moro seem to be like mini-Yuuko's when it comes to torturing, and he handles them just fine.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 26, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> I'm sure he could handle a mini-Yuuko. Maru and Moro seem to be like mini-Yuuko's when it comes to torturing, and he handles them just fine.



This is true.  But, a person can only take so much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 27, 2007)

i never understood why the show filterd out a lot of the stuff from the manga, it only adds problems when they make season two, but then again give me plenty of the two spirits and im fine with it


----------



## Sawako (Dec 27, 2007)

It's because they're obsessed with cutting stuff out maybe.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 31, 2007)

Ryoko said:


> It's because they're obsessed with cutting stuff out maybe.



Hopefully that's not it.  

:amazed  You changed your username!


----------



## Sawako (Dec 31, 2007)

I feel like that's the reason though. Why else would they cut out stuff?

And yes I did! :amazed


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 1, 2008)

I think they mostly cut off parts that dealt with Tsubasa in season 1 anime, but usually they prolonged many of the scenes it makes it feel like they're fillers >_<

And yes, Yachiru changed her name  

Change it back


----------



## Sawako (Jan 1, 2008)

Why should I change it back? 

Anyway, I hope they add in all of the Tsubasa parts in the second season. Looking at the manga, it seems really important, especially since we've been having crossovers galore lately.

I miss the manga. I wish more chapters would come out.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I miss the manga. I wish more chapters would come out.



How much longer do we have to wait?  It seems like it has been a long time since the last chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the latest schedule. 





			
				ChibiYuuto @ LJ.com said:
			
		

> 12/25 - Young Magazine #05 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 01/07 - Young Magazine #06 - Chapter 148.
> 01/21 - Young Magazine #07 - Chapter 149.
> 01/28 - Young Magazine #08 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.


Next chapter's on the seventh. We get two chapters, then another break.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 2, 2008)

So a chapter next week then?   

Hopefully, we will get it a tad early.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope we get it on Sunday.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be nice.  Has there been anything of interest to holic fans happening in trc lately?

*Spoiler*: _148 spoilers_ 




Looks like it will be a Kohane chapter this time.  there are spoilers up on another forum.  Apparently we can all look forward to getting even more angry at her mother.. ....


----------



## Sawako (Jan 2, 2008)

Just Syaoran vs. Syaoran. The fight's basically over though, although I'm not quite sure who won. 

And meh, I'll wait to click that spoiler. I don't feel like spoiling myself.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Just Syaoran vs. Syaoran. The fight's basically over though, although I'm not quite sure who won.
> 
> And meh, I'll wait to click that spoiler. I don't feel like spoiling myself.



At least since spoilers are already out we should get a chapter fairly early.  

Yeah, I could see that being confusing as to who won.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, no, it's just that the fight is weird so I'm not sure who won. Because the clone was about to kill the real one and Sakura, but then his body memories kicked in, and yeah. Plus I was sleepy when reading the chapter so I wasn't paying attention. I should reread it.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Why should I change it back?
> 
> Anyway, I hope they add in all of the Tsubasa parts in the second season. Looking at the manga, it seems really important, especially since we've been having crossovers galore lately.
> 
> I miss the manga. I wish more chapters would come out.



Cuz Yachiru's more fun than Ryoko 

They'll have to add the TRC parts since Watanuki does affiliate with Sakura/Syaoran alot. Because if they don't...



Nuriel said:


> *Spoiler*: _148 spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't like the sound of that >_< Hopefully, Kohane's mother receives punishment in the end


----------



## Sawako (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryoko is awesome. I'll stick with her for my two months and see if I want to change back. 

And yeah, they'll probably have to show the TRC gang coming in season 2, and Watanuki just fetching the white Mokona? That would be weird.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 3, 2008)

But Yachiru can tame Kenpachi, the wildest beast of all  You know you'll wish to change back sooner or later 

That would be crappy if he only does that =/

Of course, who doesn't want to see Yuuko making fun of Kurogane?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe they could just have Watanuki flash back on the TRC gang coming when they contact Yuuko for something?

I want to see Yuuko making fun of Kurogane!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 4, 2008)

That would be alright..but it's more fun to see the TRC gang talking to them in the present and not just the past 

Let's hope the animation team will show it! 

It'd be real nice if they make a movie with everybody meeting each other in person


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 8, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Last chapter was released on 12/25 so the next one should be out by tomorrow



I almost forgot.  I'll have to see if I can find any raws yet.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 8, 2008)

If you can find them, that's great. So we know that ch. 148 is to be released this week >_<


----------



## Sawako (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't find a raw.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess we'll have to play the waiting game :/

In the meantime, here's the cover for volume 12 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I find it funny that all the covers only have Watanuki and Yuuko only


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 10, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I can't find a raw.



Apparently the nice person who usually scans it for everyone, is no longer doing so.  So, I guess we won't get them as early as we used to.   There are a few scans online not even full pages though.  I guess we will have the chapter beginning of next week then.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 11, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I guess we'll have to play the waiting game :/
> 
> In the meantime, here's the cover for volume 12
> 
> ...


 That's awesome!

And of course it's only those two on the cover. They're the main characters!


Nuriel said:


> Apparently the nice person who usually scans it for everyone, is no longer doing so.  So, I guess we won't get them as early as we used to.   There are a few scans online not even full pages though.  I guess we will have the chapter beginning of next week then.


Yeah, I saw that. And the other person who uploads the raw is going to the UK and won't be back to upload it until next week. 

Oh well, patience is a virtue, I suppose.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 12, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> And of course it's only those two on the cover. They're the main characters!



It wouldn't hurt to have Doumeki or Himawari on the covers 



> Oh well, patience is a virtue, I suppose.



I just hope we don't lose our temper anytime soon


----------



## Sawako (Jan 13, 2008)

I want to see black Mokona on the covers too. 

And Pip, it's only a few more days, I'm sure! Be patient!


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, I saw that. And the other person who uploads the raw is going to the UK and won't be back to upload it until next week.
> 
> Oh well, patience is a virtue, I suppose.



It kinda funny how sooo many people rely on one person to supply the raws.  

Do we have another chapter next week?  Or is there another long break after this one?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's the latest schedule, thanks to ChibiYuuto @ LJ


> 12/25 - Young Magazine #05 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 01/07 - Young Magazine #06 - Chapter 148.
> 01/21 - Young Magazine #07 - Chapter 149.
> 01/28 - Young Magazine #08 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Here's the latest schedule, thanks to ChibiYuuto @ LJ
> 
> 
> > 12/25 - Young Magazine #05 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> ...



Thanks 

So, the next chapter is next week then?  That's not so bad.  Hopefully we will have 148 by then.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like there's no chapter this week, one next week, then another break.

*sigh* Clamp might as well switch this to a monthly manga, because that's what it feels like.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I want to see black Mokona on the covers too.
> 
> And Pip, it's only a few more days, I'm sure! Be patient!



Oh, yes..and the black wittle fluffy mokona too 

I'll...try...



Ryoko said:


> *sigh* Clamp might as well switch this to a monthly manga, because that's what it feels like.



They should just do that..so it'll make waiting for new chapters less torturing.

I think


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been dancing around this manga for some time now. Is it really that good?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, I think it's that good. ^^ Read it, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Anyway, I came up with a mini parody comic thing to tide us over until the next chapter comes out.




Part 2 is coming if I get bored enough to make it!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 14, 2008)

oh, gawd..that was damn hilarious  

I knew CLAMP was running out of ideas for the story..


----------



## Sawako (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm glad you enjoyed it.  I'll post part 2 a few days after the chapter comes out, so we have something to help the break be not as long. 

And yes, CLAMP is running out of ideas for their story and need Holic to end. Of course, they want to end it at the same time as TRC, so we have our breaks.  At least, that's what I believe.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jan 16, 2008)

Hhahaha, i loved the parody comic. Seriously, than ran out of story... GAH hurry up clamp!


----------



## Sawako (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed it. 

Also... 


> 01/07 - Young Magazine #06 & #07 - Chapter 148 (on sale).
> 01/21 - Young Magazine #08 - Chapter 149.
> *01/28 - Young Magazine #09 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 02/04 - Young Magazine #10 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 16, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it.  I'll post part 2 a few days after the chapter comes out, so we have something to help the break be not as long.
> 
> And yes, CLAMP is running out of ideas for their story and need Holic to end. Of course, they want to end it at the same time as TRC, so we have our breaks.  At least, that's what I believe.



That sounds good to me 

I'd go with that reason as well. But I feel that there's something left unfinished somewhere in xxxHolic 

And I'm not liking that schedule at all  I think it's time we ask a wish from Yuuko


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 17, 2008)

Lol, I'll post the link then  *Ch. 148 DDL*


*Spoiler*: __ 



A short chapter, as usual  I think we already knew that Kohane's mother has been using her daughter just to gain wealth. 

Please lord..let Watanuki slap Kohane's mother in the next chapter


----------



## Sawako (Jan 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, a short chapter. But it was pretty sad seeing how she's been used her whole life. She's probably cursing her power right now.

I hope Watanuki gets his revenge for being splashed in the eyes and for Kohane!


----------



## sheena (Jan 17, 2008)

i just started reading it it seems pretty cool


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 18, 2008)

sheena said:


> i just started reading it it seems pretty cool



It is a very good series.  Soon you will be hooked like all of us.  

@Ryoko ~ I loved your little parody comic there.  You were always good at making us laugh while we wait and angst over when the new chapters are out.

And thanks for the link Captain Pimp.  148 finally.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 18, 2008)

Already read tsubasa so probably will look at this one also.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Already read tsubasa so probably will look at this one also.



I'm the opposite.  I've read xxxHOLiC, but need to read Tsubasa.  

At least you will have a lot less reading than I do.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 18, 2008)

Both of you need to read both manga.  Both of them are really good!


----------



## notme (Jan 18, 2008)

Does this whole Kohane/her mother storyline feel like Clamp is stalling to anyone else?

To be completely honest I don't really care what kind of a mother Kohane has, and to me it feels like Clamp hasn't released an actual chapter of Holic in months.  I guess it is better than nothing while we wait for Tsubasa to catch up, but still...


----------



## Sawako (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, I definitely get that feeling. I hope Kohane plays an actual role in the story, and that this all isn't just one big filler.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 18, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I'm talking about 



Nuriel said:


> I'm the opposite.  I've read xxxHOLiC, but need to read Tsubasa.
> 
> At least you will have a lot less reading than I do.



Oh, do please read Tsubasa 



notme said:


> Does this whole Kohane/her mother storyline feel like Clamp is stalling to anyone else?
> 
> To be completely honest I don't really care what kind of a mother Kohane has, and to me it feels like Clamp hasn't released an actual chapter of Holic in months.  I guess it is better than nothing while we wait for Tsubasa to catch up, but still...



Well, if Kohane wasn't introduced in this manga the whole time, xxxHolic would've ended a long time ago. It's better than nothing imo since it would be boring if the story revolved on Watanuki and the others forever.


----------



## notme (Jan 18, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Well, if Kohane wasn't introduced in this manga the whole time, xxxHolic would've ended a long time ago. It's better than nothing imo since it would be boring if the story revolved on Watanuki and the others forever.


I don't know, I think Clamp could have come up with one or two more errands for Yuuko to send Watanuki on.

To be honest, I think an arc with Kohane that didn't revolve around her mother would have been good.  Kohane's powers getting her lost in the spirit world or something.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 19, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Oh, do please read Tsubasa


Believe me I'm working on it.  I'll catch up eventually.



Ryoko said:


> Yeah, I definitely get that feeling. I hope Kohane plays an actual role in the story, and that this all isn't just one big filler.



That would really suck.  It would be such a complete waste of time if Kohane's story had no real purpose.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 19, 2008)

notme said:


> I don't know, I think Clamp could have come up with one or two more errands for Yuuko to send Watanuki on.
> 
> To be honest, I think an arc with Kohane that didn't revolve around her mother would have been good.  Kohane's powers getting her lost in the spirit world or something.



Yea, but I guess CLAMP must've been preoccupied trying to link Tsubasa and xxxHolic before and didn't focus enough on xxxHolic's plot alone.



Nuriel said:


> Believe me I'm working on it.  I'll catch up eventually.



That's super  You're going to love many of the arcs in Tsubasa


----------



## Sawako (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish they started Holic a bit later than they originally did. Then maybe we would've had less breaks. Or I wish they could super extend Kohane's story and make it awesome, so we actually have story to read.

Hopefully when season 2 comes, it'll help us cope with the lack of manga!


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 20, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I wish they started Holic a bit later than they originally did. Then maybe we would've had less breaks. Or I wish they could super extend Kohane's story and make it awesome, so we actually have story to read.
> 
> Hopefully when season 2 comes, it'll help us cope with the lack of manga!



Yeah, I'm looking forward to season 2.  Any word yet on when we can expect it?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it's supposed to be a spring '08 anime, but I'm not sure if it's confirmed or not. If it is, it'll only be a couple of months!


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 20, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I think it's supposed to be a spring '08 anime, but I'm not sure if it's confirmed or not. If it is, it'll only be a couple of months!



That would be nice.  Not too much longer then.  

Ah, so I finally read 148.  Kohane's mother just never stops annoying me.  I'm not sure how this situation is going to be resolved.  I'm having trouble remembering but, did they tell us what happened to Kohane's eye?  For the life of me, I can't seem to remember.....


----------



## Sawako (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure her eye is just a result of all the beatings she's been getting from everyone. I can't remember if anything specific happened to it.

I wouldn't be surprised if she's lost that eye permanently though. Clamp seems to have an eye fetish.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 20, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I'm pretty sure her eye is just a result of all the beatings she's been getting from everyone. I can't remember if anything specific happened to it.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if she's lost that eye permanently though. Clamp seems to have an eye fetish.



Yeah, they kinda do don't they.  At least I didn't miss anything then.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 20, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> Yeah, they kinda do don't they.  At least I didn't miss anything then.


Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if Clamp had an eye in a jar labeled "Seishirou". That's how obsessed I think they are with eyes. 

And yes, unless we both missed something with her eye, you didn't miss a thing.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 21, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I think it's supposed to be a spring '08 anime, but I'm not sure if it's confirmed or not. If it is, it'll only be a couple of months!



Yea, the 2nd season will start in Spring (April to be exact). Hopefully, a trailer will be released before it starts 
------
It won't be long until Kohane's mom gets "special treatment"


----------



## Sawako (Jan 21, 2008)

Special treatment? Do you mean... death? 

Anyway, since there's no chapter this week, how about one of my random little comic things instead?


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 21, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Special treatment? Do you mean... death?
> 
> Anyway, since there's no chapter this week, how about one of my random little comic things instead?



lol, I love when you do these.   Page 6 is my favorite btw.  

While we are waiting for another chapter, care to explain to me if there has been anymore xxxHOLiC relevent topics in TRC?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 22, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Anyway, since there's no chapter this week, how about one of my random little comic things instead?



hahaha, that was superb  I never seen Watanuki that angry before 



> Special treatment? Do you mean... death?



I wasn't thinking of that, but.....that might be


----------



## Sawako (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay, I'm glad both of you liked it. ^^

And Pip, what were you thinking?


Nuriel said:


> While we are waiting for another chapter, care to explain to me if there has been anymore xxxHOLiC relevent topics in TRC?


Unfortunately, nothing related to xxxHOLiC has happened in Tsubasa. All Tsubasa has been lately is fighting and OMGWTFCLONE?!


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 22, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Unfortunately, nothing related to xxxHOLiC has happened in Tsubasa. All Tsubasa has been lately is fighting and OMGWTFCLONE?!



That's a disapointment.  I was hoping for something new for me to think about and discuss in here.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, I forgot there was a chapter this week.  Raw's out at .


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 23, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> And Pip, what were you thinking?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Watanuki's atomic slap of fury as a present for Kohane's mom 






Ryoko said:


> Oh, I forgot there was a chapter this week.  Raw's out at .



Yea, but after this one...the breaks come in  So tempted to read this RAW though 

On another note, have you guys read that Christmas special with a Tsubasa and xxxHolic crossover?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 23, 2008)

Christmas special crossover? What?
Never mind. I found the chapter on my hard drive. It's so short I forgot I read it. Nu, if you need it, I'll upload it for you. 

edit:


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 23, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Christmas special crossover? What?
> Never mind. I found the chapter on my hard drive. It's so short I forgot I read it. Nu, if you need it, I'll upload it for you.
> 
> edit:



That would be nice if you don't mind.  I really don't remember if I read that or not.  

As for the chapter.  I can't believe it's out so soon.  When did the chapters start getting so short?  I could have sworn they used to be longer than 14 pages.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2008)

hey since its been so long between chapters i kinda lost track of the plot, why watanuki trying to contact the severly abused girl?


----------



## Sawako (Jan 24, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> hey since its been so long between chapters i kinda lost track of the plot, why watanuki trying to contact the severly abused girl?


Because he cares about her!


Nuriel said:


> Thanks alot for uploading that for me.
> 
> I hadn't read that at all.  It was very cute.  I loved the housewife comment.


You're welcome! 

And yeah, I loved that comment.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2008)

is she in danger or something?
and does watnuki think that hes real in a dream or is he just a dream in real world


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 25, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Christmas special crossover? What?
> Never mind. I found the chapter on my hard drive. It's so short I forgot I read it. Nu, if you need it, I'll upload it for you.



yea, that's the one  They really gave us a hint in that special before showing that the clone Syaoran actually had feelings for Sakura in Tsubasa xD



Nuriel said:


> As for the chapter.  I can't believe it's out so soon.  When did the chapters start getting so short?  I could have sworn they used to be longer than 14 pages.



It's a sign that CLAMP's running out of ideas..I can feel it ;_;



Kira Uzumaki said:


> is she in danger or something?
> and does watnuki think that hes real in a dream or is he just a dream in real world



Well, Kohane's been abused by her mother for so long so Watanuki wants to protect her. 

Looking at the recent chapters, Watanuki thinks he's falling into the dream world more after contacting Sakura/Syaoran and losing his glasses there. Though CLAMP likes to make things..confusing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2008)

yea but hes known shes been abused for a while so why is he finally acting, and they way he talked with doumeki, seemed to me , that hes the only one thats not really, yea clamp is crazy sometimes


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 26, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> It's a sign that CLAMP's running out of ideas..I can feel it ;_;



I sure hope not.  But, I think you may be right.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, Pip's probably right.  Clamp's only waiting on TRC to finish Holic, I believe, since those two stories are connected.

Seriously, Nu, with all these hiatuses you should just read Tsubasa!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 26, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> yea but hes known shes been abused for a while so why is he finally acting, and they way he talked with doumeki, seemed to me , that hes the only one thats not really, yea clamp is crazy sometimes



I guess because Doumeki's always overprotective of Watanuki and doesn't want him to get to any trouble. 



Nuriel said:


> I sure hope not.  But, I think you may be right.



yea, the breaks better give CLAMP enough time to whip up something good  It would suck if xxxHolic goes down the drain at this point..
--------
Off-topic: Don't you guys think Nunnaly looks almost the same as Kohane? xD


I think Kohane came first though..


----------



## spaZ (Jan 26, 2008)

Finally caught up with this manga series though its not as good as Tsubasa its still interesting to see the two stories connected. And wtf is wrong with those people just because they are all fakes doesn't mean they can fucking hit a little girl.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 26, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Off-topic: Don't you guys think Nunnaly looks almost the same as Kohane? xD
> 
> 
> I think Kohane came first though..


 I did think that when I first watched Code Geass. They're both designed by Clamp, so some people are bound to look alike.

Maybe this is secret foreshadowing that Kohane will become crippled and blind after she witnesses her mother murdered. By Watanuki.


spaZ said:


> Finally caught up with this manga series though its not as good as Tsubasa its still interesting to see the two stories connected. And wtf is wrong with those people just because they are all fakes doesn't mean they can fucking hit a little girl.


Yay, I'm glad you caught up!

And people hit a little girl to make themselves feel more powerful. It's cruel, but reality.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 27, 2008)

for some reason i feel kohane would look better with blonde hair, but yea they do look alike
child abuse happens in real life , let alone manga, there are parents who see their kids only as money makers (ala macually culkin)


----------



## spaZ (Jan 27, 2008)

But still on tv they didn't even stop that woman beating her like wtf its on fucking tv and shes beating a little girl..


----------



## Sawako (Jan 27, 2008)

I know it's horrible, but I bet every viewer cheered as Kohane got hit. They all believe she's a fake (when really, she's probably the only true one) so they don't care if she's a little girl getting hit. They think she deserves it for "deceiving" them.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 27, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Maybe this is secret foreshadowing that Kohane will become crippled and blind after she witnesses her mother murdered. By Watanuki.



You might be right there..but how does one get crippled after witnessing someone getting killed? xD Though it's not worth it for Kohane to become crippled since her mother's a bi- 



spaZ said:


> But still on tv they didn't even stop that woman beating her like wtf its on fucking tv and shes beating a little girl..



That is where Watanuki comes in


----------



## Sawako (Jan 27, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> You might be right there..but how does one get crippled after witnessing someone getting killed? xD Though it's not worth it for Kohane to become crippled since her mother's a bi-


Well, maybe Kohane will get shot in the legs, and become blind from psychological trauma. 

I could see Kohane in a wheelchair. And Watanuki can push her around all day.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

where did this blind idea come from, maybe itlll be better if i go back and reread the manga, its not that far along any way, relative to other mangas


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

xXxHolic is fucking win


----------



## Sawako (Jan 30, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> where did this blind idea come from, maybe itlll be better if i go back and reread the manga, its not that far along any way, relative to other mangas


Oh, the blind idea just came when we realized that Nunnally from CG is blind, and she looks a lot like Kohane. That's all. 

Plus, Clamp has an eye fetish. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they took her eyes.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 31, 2008)

The only manga i physically own.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 1, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> While we are waiting for another chapter, care to explain to me if there has been anymore xxxHOLiC relevent topics in TRC?


 Before I said no. But now I can say, "Yes, actually." 

*Spoiler*: _TRC 181 spoilers, just in case someone hasn't read it yet_ 



'Kay, so a bunch of stuff has happened in TRC, and long story short, Syaoran has another wish. When he asks what the price is?
"I've already received it."

Guess who paid it?
Yes, Watanuki!

He paid with memories. He has forgotten about his own past, the name of his parents, and even about handing the price to Yuuko. All for Syaoran.

And now, the question is... WHEN did he pay it?



Btw, new schedule: 





			
				ChibiYuuto @ LJ said:
			
		

> 01/28 - Young Magazine #09 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 02/04 - Young Magazine #10 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 02/11 - Young Magazine #11 - Chapter 150.
> 02/18 - Young Magazine #12 - Chapter 151.


YAY! Two weeks IN A ROW!


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 1, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Before I said no. But now I can say, "Yes, actually."
> 
> *Spoiler*: _TRC 181 spoilers, just in case someone hasn't read it yet_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow.  :amazed

That explains a lot.  That leaves me really curious too.  When did Watanuki first start losing memories.  Maybe that will help us narrow it down to when it happened maybe....


----------



## Sawako (Feb 1, 2008)

I think he first started losing his memories when he fell from the window.

But was that when he paid the price? Or was his losing memories some sort of weird side effect that only happened much later? Could he have paid... before the series even started?

It's so confusing!


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 1, 2008)

Since this is holic, it is possible he paid before the series started.  But, the window incident seems like a pretty good guess too.  So, have they said what Syaoran's wish is or not???


----------



## Sawako (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh, well Syaoran is making a wish right now because he wants to go rescue Sakura, since the clone's body got taken away from Kyle (you haven't gotten too far in TRC, so I don't know if you know him or not) and the real soul is with Fei Wong right now.

Basically, Watanuki paid the price in advance to help Syaoran put an end to Fei Wong's dream. That's so nice of him!

I want to know what this deep bond is between them though. ><


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'd like to know that one too.  Those two just keep crossing paths and helping eachother out.  It would be nice to know more but, I doubt we will get any answers to that one until the series is close to over.  Does TRC seem like it is getting closer to ending yet?


----------



## Sawako (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah it does, actually. It feels like it's getting closer to the end, since much more is being revealed. And I think the next place they're going to will be their final world, or one of the final worlds.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 1, 2008)

Ah, so hopefully that means we will have less long breaks for holic then.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 2, 2008)

Hopefully.  But knowing Clamp, I bet we can expect a lot more breaks.

Although it's weird... the two weeks where we DO have Holic chapters, there aren't any TRC chapters. TRC has a break on both of those weeks... hmm...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Well, maybe Kohane will get shot in the legs, and become blind from psychological trauma.



LOL! And that would be when the security in the TV station "accidently" shoots Kohane...

Of course.. 



Ryoko said:


> Although it's weird... the two weeks where we DO have Holic chapters, there aren't any TRC chapters. TRC has a break on both of those weeks... hmm...



Makes sense since xxxHolic's story hasn't been focused much while TRC has been making a bit of progress


----------



## Sawako (Feb 3, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> LOL! And that would be when the security in the TV station "accidently" shoots Kohane...
> 
> Of course..


...

......



THAT COULD HAPPEN. This is CLAMP, after all.

 Kohane-chan...!!!


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 4, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Hopefully.  But knowing Clamp, I bet we can expect a lot more breaks.
> 
> Although it's weird... the two weeks where we DO have Holic chapters, there aren't any TRC chapters. TRC has a break on both of those weeks... hmm...



I wonder if the chapters that week will cross over with trc.  Or maybe they just can't do two things at once.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, maybe Clamp's getting lazy so they only feel like drawing one manga at a time. That explains why xxxHOLiC gets breaks so often.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 5, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> ...
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



I was only kidding :sweat

I hope CLAMP doesn't get any ideas like that


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 5, 2008)

xXxHolic is one of the better manga's ive read i only have till volume 4 though


----------



## Sawako (Feb 5, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> xXxHolic is one of the better manga's ive read i only have till volume 4 though


You need to catch up.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 7, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, maybe Clamp's getting lazy so they only feel like drawing one manga at a time. That explains why xxxHOLiC gets breaks so often.



I would be so irritated.  It would take forever to finish this series if that was the case. 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> xXxHolic is one of the better manga's ive read i only have till volume 4 though



You really need to read more.  It keeps getting better too.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 7, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I would be so irritated.  It would take forever to finish this series if that was the case.


Yeah, that's true.  But we should be thankful that they can even work on more than one series at the time, so we get more awesome stories!  Name another mangaka that's making three manga at once.

So, um, what's everyone's favorite part of xxxHOLiC?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 7, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, that's true.  But we should be thankful that they can even work on more than one series at the time, so we get more awesome stories!  Name another mangaka that's making three manga at once.
> 
> So, um, what's everyone's favorite part of xxxHOLiC?



I love the fact that it is a mystery.  At the point we are at in the manga, we still have so many unknowns.  And it is nearly impossible to guess what will happen next.  A lot of manga you can totally see every plot twist coming, but holic isn't like that.  

Plus, gotta love all of the characters and crack pairing possibilities.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 7, 2008)

That's exactly why I enjoy the manga too! I just love the mystery. 

And YES. The characters. You've got the mysterious Yuuko, the spazzy Watanuki, the  Doumeki, and the  Himawari, among others.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 7, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> That's exactly why I enjoy the manga too! I just love the mystery.
> 
> And YES. The characters. You've got the mysterious Yuuko, the spazzy Watanuki, the  Doumeki, and the  Himawari, among others.



Mysteries are fun.  I'm currently really into manga and stories in general that have a lot of mystery about them.  Predictable is boring.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 8, 2008)

Do you know any other manga that have lots of mystery in them? Currently, Holic is the only mystery I'm reading.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2008)

I have only bought till volume 4 :WOW
Im reading the rest online. I need to find a store that stocks the rest.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, read it online, but always support CLAMP by buying it.  I'm such a hypocrite. I don't buy manga. Too expensive. Might buy Kobato when it comes to the US though, which is also CLAMP.


----------



## ibnDOTcom (Feb 9, 2008)

i just caught up on xxxHolic.  and all i can is is that i'm in love.  i don't know why either.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 10, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yes, read it online, but always support CLAMP by buying it.  I'm such a hypocrite. I don't buy manga. Too expensive. Might buy Kobato when it comes to the US though, which is also CLAMP.



I tried reading Kobato and the 1st chapter was kinda..random  Maybe I'll give it another shot sometime..

And yes, we'll have a new chapter for xxxHolic this week  Though Tsubasa will be the one on break this time


----------



## Sawako (Feb 10, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I tried reading Kobato and the 1st chapter was kinda..random  Maybe I'll give it another shot sometime..
> 
> And yes, we'll have a new chapter for xxxHolic this week  Though Tsubasa will be the one on break this time


Well, I like the randomness.  I think Kobato is adorable. Plus it's Clamp. You can't really go wrong with Clamp.

Hey, as long as I have a chapter of either Holic or TRC, I'm happy. I can't wait.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 12, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yes, read it online, but always support CLAMP by buying it.  I'm such a hypocrite. I don't buy manga. Too expensive. Might buy Kobato when it comes to the US though, which is also CLAMP.



I've only bought the first couple of volumes.  I'll pick up the rest eventually. 

As for a new chapter, I can't wait.  I'm excited.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 12, 2008)

The raw's not out yet.  It should be out tomorrow. I can't wait! I wonder if Watanuki will learn from Yuuko about his wish?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 14, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> The raw's not out yet.  It should be out tomorrow. I can't wait! I wonder if Watanuki will learn from Yuuko about his wish?



Ah, so hopefully it should be out by now.  I haven't looked yet, I'll have to do that now.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 15, 2008)

My first non Black Lagoon set in months


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 15, 2008)

That was actually a pretty good chapter imo.  Looks like Kohane's mother might finally get hers.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 15, 2008)

Whoa, I really liked that chapter! I hope Watanuki arrives next chapter and beats up everyone trying to harm Kohane!


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah me too.  I kinda liked the end where Kohane told everyone that her mother said it didn't matter if it was a lie or not.  haha


----------



## Sawako (Feb 15, 2008)

Me too. 

Wait, does this mean that the guy isn't dead, and that Kohane lied to make the studio happy that they were revealing her as a fraud? Or is the guy really dead and Kohane wasn't lying?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not sure.  But I'm hoping he is not dead, and Kohane was lying like her mother told her to.  I guess we will see next chapter.  Is that next week?


----------



## Sawako (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a feeling that the man's dead though. It just seems like something that would happen. 

And yes! The next chapter is next week! It's a miracle: two chapters in a row!


----------



## Gillian Seed (Feb 16, 2008)

Tachikoma Pilot I love your set


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 16, 2008)

can that even be called a chapter, it was like 14 pages, i feel like the last three chapters were just one chapter cut up into three
but that aside, what she said about the mom makes it look like see is telling a lie, but then again id very much like to see that "established" psychic be wrong, i hope watanuki and doumeki get in there soon , because it doesnt seem like anyone else can gurantee kohane's safety


----------



## Sawako (Feb 16, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> can that even be called a chapter, it was like 14 pages, i feel like the last three chapters were just one chapter cut up into three
> but that aside, what she said about the mom makes it look like see is telling a lie, but then again id very much like to see that "established" psychic be wrong, i hope watanuki and doumeki get in there soon , because it doesnt seem like anyone else can gurantee kohane's safety


Yeah, when it comes to the volume, Clamp is probably going to combine those chapters into one chapter.

Even if that "established" psychic was wrong, no one would believe that. They think she's right and Kohane is wrong. I don't think that can change easily.

And I'm sure Watanuki will get there soon! They're in the studio again.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 16, 2008)

I think Kohane's lying about the husband being dead. Since Kohane's mom wants her to gain more attention, she'll lie if that's what she wants 

Though I was hoping Watanuki was going to take action in this chapter..oh, why must CLAMP prolong it?



Kira Uzumaki said:


> can that even be called a chapter, it was like 14 pages, i feel like the last three chapters were just one chapter cut up into three



Well, School Rumble chapters are like 9 pages each, but they deliver the goods in that much amount


----------



## Sawako (Feb 16, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> oh, why must CLAMP prolong it?


To torture us of course. I think they get amusement out of it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad you guys like the set


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Even if that "established" psychic was wrong, no one would believe that. They think she's right and Kohane is wrong. I don't think that can change easily.
> 
> And I'm sure Watanuki will get there soon! They're in the studio again.



I'm pretty sure Watanuki will make his appearance and save the day next chapter.  Aren't they on live tv though?  Watanuki and Doumeki running out during a tv show in filming sounds like it could be funny to me.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I'm pretty sure Watanuki will make his appearance and save the day next chapter.  Aren't they on live tv though?  Watanuki and Doumeki running out during a tv show in filming sounds like it could be funny to me.


Yeah, this is live. And I agree, that would be hilarious if Watanuki and Doumeki suddenly appear on TV. I bet Himawari's watching this right now, and will start cheering like a fangirl when the two show up. I'd love if Clamp showed us that panel.


----------



## The Reaper (Feb 17, 2008)

what is xxx holic????


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Wikipedia's your friend. 





> Kimihiro Watanuki is a high school student plagued by yōkai, supernatural beings magically attracted to him. The creatures are invisible to others, and as a result he feels extremely burdened by them. When he quite literally stumbles into a shop that grants wishes, his life changes drastically.
> 
> The shop is owned by Yūko Ichihara, a mysterious, beautiful witch of many names and esoteric renown. The seemingly all-knowing witch offers to grant Watanuki's wish to be rid of his ability to see spirits. However, in exchange, he must pay a price equal to the power required to grant the wish. Yūko discovers that Watanuki is very skilled with his hands and a hard worker. As a result, Watanuki is forced to perform housework and odd jobs for Yūko until he has done enough work for his wish to be granted.
> 
> Shortly afterwards, other characters become involved with Watanuki's position, including his love interest, Himawari Kunogi, and his "rival," Shizuka Dōmeki. The three become increasingly "friendly," despite the number of times Watanuki becomes annoyed by Dōmeki's calm demeanor.


The manga is REALLY interesting and has good mystery. Plus you find out more about Japanese culture from it. I recommend it!


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, this is live. And I agree, that would be hilarious if Watanuki and Doumeki suddenly appear on TV. I bet Himawari's watching this right now, and will start cheering like a fangirl when the two show up. I'd love if Clamp showed us that panel.



  That would be great wouldn't it?  At least Watanuki being on live tv, with tons of witnesses, should as least make him feel a little better (about disapearing).


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> That would be great wouldn't it?  At least Watanuki being on live tv, with tons of witnesses, should as least make him feel a little better (about disapearing).


It'd be a weird twist if it turns out that people only saw Doumeki on TV. But I don't know WHY that would happen though.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> It'd be a weird twist if it turns out that people only saw Doumeki on TV. But I don't know WHY that would happen though.



That would be pretty sad wouldn't it?  Then I guess Watanuki really would be disapearing (or not a real person).  But, it would open up a ton of new questions.  Hopefully, we will find out this week.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> That would be pretty sad wouldn't it?  Then I guess Watanuki really would be disapearing (or not a real person).  But, it would open up a ton of new questions.  Hopefully, we will find out this week.


No, Yuuko already confirmed he's human!

Personally, I think him disappearing is just a result of him paying memories as a price, but I'm not sure.

Arg, I can't wait until next week comes!


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

I really want to know what he paid his memories for.  It's driving me crazy not knowing.  Clamp really likes to keep too much from us, don't they?


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I really want to know what he paid his memories for.  It's driving me crazy not knowing.  Clamp really likes to keep too much from us, don't they?


Oh, well, Watanuki paid his memories just in case Syaoran would need it, like how Syaoran paid that price in advance in case anything happened to Watanuki. In this case, Syaoran and co. used it so they could travel to a specific world so they could save Sakura. Sorry if I didn't make that clear. ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Oh, well, Watanuki paid his memories just in case Syaoran would need it, like how Syaoran paid that price in advance in case anything happened to Watanuki. In this case, Syaoran and co. used it so they could travel to a specific world so they could save Sakura. Sorry if I didn't make that clear. ^^



Ah.  I see.  

Thanks for letting me know, I really need to catch up with TRC.   I don't think I'll ever catch up at this point....


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> Ah.  I see.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, I really need to catch up with TRC.   I don't think I'll ever catch up at this point....


No you will, just keep reading! What chapter are you on?

You need to read it. It gets really good, in my opinion.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm on volume 6 now.  I've just been slowly buying the english release.  They have like 16 volumes out total here so, eventually I'll be that far.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Gosh, just download them, Nu. True pirates download.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

I probably should.  I did with pretty much everything else.  

So, have you heard when season two will be starting yet?


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, be a pirate. Download. It's what Luffy would do.

It's this spring, I think. There's a thread for it in the anime section, so you should subscribe to it or something.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> That's a good reason.    I'm off from everything this week, so maybe I can do some catching up.  We seem to keep the Holic thread pretty active, we need to do the TRC thread the same favor.
> 
> What day of the week do holic chapters usually come out?


Wait, you're off from everything? Why? Not fair. *pout*

And Holic chapters come out on a Monday in Japan I think, but the RAW comes out whenever the uploader feels like it.  I noticed she tends to be slow at doing it. Oh well. Better late than never.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> And Holic chapters come out on a Monday in Japan I think, but the RAW comes out whenever the uploader feels like it.  I noticed she tends to be slow at doing it. Oh well. Better late than never.



Seems like the spoiler script for the new chapter is already out, so hopefully we will have a chapter early.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> Seems like the spoiler script for the new chapter is already out, so hopefully we will have a chapter early.


Yeah, I hope so too.  LadyDarkMoon, don't disappoint me and delay the chapter!

I'm so tempted to read that spoiler and find out what happens.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, I hope so too.  LadyDarkMoon, don't disappoint me and delay the chapter!
> 
> I'm so tempted to read that spoiler and find out what happens.



I just did. 

I have little to no self control regarding spoilers.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, I'll do so too then. So we can discuss it. *goes to read*


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Okay, I'll do so too then. So we can discuss it. *goes to read*



I feel horrible.  I'm currupting good manga readers who wait for the raw's release.  But, on a positive note, it sounds like a really good chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I feel horrible.  I'm currupting good manga readers who wait for the raw's release.  But, on a positive note, it sounds like a really good chapter.


It's okay. It's just this one time. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man, go Kohane for standing up to her mom, and everyone turning against her too. 

And Watanuki will see Kohane's mom slapping her and will get angry. Awesome!


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I'm glad she finally stood up for herself.  Plus, her mom is going to look horrible on national tv.  Everyone will totally forgive Kohane for lying in the light of her mom's horrible treatment.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I agree. Everyone will stop bugging her, and she won't have to appear on TV anymore! Yay for Kohane!

Her mom is definitely impure, but I'm surprised that her mom was aware of that. You'd think that she'd think of herself as super pure or something.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what she will do after all of this is over.  Do you think she will go back to living with her mom?  I like kohane's character, I'd like for her to remain in the manga.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt she'll stay with her mom. If this were real life, child services would be at the station ASAP, but since this is a manga I doubt that'll happen. But still, no one will let her stay with her mom still, I bet. I really, really want her to go live with Watanuki or Yuuko. I think that'll be awesome.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want her to live with Watanuki or Yuuko too.  That would be my ideal solution.  That way she could still be a regular in the manga.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it would be hilarious if she went under Yuuko's wing. She'd turn into an alcoholic who poked fun at Watanuki.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



haha a smaller version of Yuuko would be hilarious.  I don't know though, they might still redeem her mother, and she would continue living with her.  But, I don't know if i was in Kohane's postition, if I could go on living with her.  Poor Kohane has been through too much.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt Kohane's mom can redeem herself. Everyone went against her national TV.

Plus, this isn't one of those happy-go-lucky manga. How many of Yuuko's patients have redeemed themselves? ZERO.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You know you are right about that one.  I would like Kohane's mother to be dealt with, then have kohane tell the wife what really happened to her husband.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if everyone will believe Kohane if she tells a different truth than the other medium though?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she would have to be either very convincing or have some proof.



Spoiler tag convos are tiresome.....


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Screw it. This stuff isn't even all that spoilery. We're just speculating.

I wonder how she could have proof though? Maybe his spirit will lead them to his body or something?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

That would work.  Or his spirit could tell her something only he would know (that might be too commonplace though).


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, that could work too, but I feel like that's done a lot.  Don't know why.

I'd rather see the body.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

Unless, he really _isn't _dead, and she was lying.   Then she would have to explain where he is or something.  I just don't want that other psychic to get all the glory and Kohane get laughed at again.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

That's true. Maybe he is alive. I really can't tell. I have a feeling that the other medium is a fake one though...


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if she was a fake.  All of the others they have had Kohane with have been fakes, right?  It would be nice if Kohane could tell the widow what happened to her husband, and be believed.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I think some of the mediums Kohane's been up against have been real, but their powers aren't as strong as hers.

Like I was rereading a chapter from when everyone started first hating Kohane. All the mediums saw only one spirit, except Kohane who saw a second, and that's when everyone started thinking she was a fake. 

So that leads me to believe that the other mediums (at least some of them) are real, but have weak powers.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, that makes sense.  So, I wonder about this newest one.  I guess we will find out the next chapter.  So, chapter this week, none next week?


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, that's the schedule as I know so far. I'm not sure beyond that though. For all I know, we could be getting another 10-week break.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't tell if the other medium's a fake or not unless Kohane tells the truth..



Ryoko said:


> Yeah, that's the schedule as I know so far. I'm not sure beyond that though. For all I know, we could be getting another 10-week break.



God forbid that ever happens


----------



## Sawako (Feb 17, 2008)

If we have another ten week break, I'll cry.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll be joining you too if that happens 

I think TRC should be back in action when xxxHolic's break kicks in..I'm more anticipated on how it'll end in its last arc


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 19, 2008)

MODS REMOVED MY BEAUTIFUL XXXHOLIC SET


----------



## Sawako (Feb 19, 2008)

Why did they do that?


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 20, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> If we have another ten week break, I'll cry.



I'm with you there.  



			
				Tachikoma_Pilot said:
			
		

> MODS REMOVED MY BEAUTIFUL XXXHOLIC SET



I wonder why they did that.  Usually if it's too large or something, they will just spoiler tag it for you....


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I have a new set but i was still mad X3


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 28, 2008)

So, I finally caught up with the latest chapter... I think. 150 is the latest one, right?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 28, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> So, I finally caught up with the latest chapter... I think. 150 is the latest one, right?



yea, that's the latest one atm. Although ch. 151 was supposed to be out already...only a translation is done for now


----------



## Sawako (Feb 28, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> yea, that's the latest one atm. Although ch. 151 was supposed to be out already...only a translation is done for now


I'm sure the raw will be out soon. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess that patience did pull off 

Ch. 151-->


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 3, 2008)

Is there a Ghost in the Shell thread here anywhere?


----------



## dr_jackal (Mar 3, 2008)

this manga has a shota theme thats why i like it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 3, 2008)

wow, that scene before last, i was like, burn in yo face b!t(h, even though these short chapters are kiling me, it like watanuki is running in molasses, hes been trying to get to the stage for like the last 4-7 chapters


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Is there a Ghost in the Shell thread here anywhere?



Hehe, so off-topic there 

I'm sure there's one in the anime section 



dr_jackal said:


> this manga has a shota theme thats why i like it



lol wut?



Kira Uzumaki said:


> wow, that scene before last, i was like, burn in yo face b!t(h, even though these short chapters are kiling me, it like watanuki is running in molasses, hes been trying to get to the stage for like the last 4-7 chapters



Yea, Kohane's mom got owned there. But so did Kohane >_>

I know...why is CLAMP trying to stall Watanuki to ass-whup Kohane's mom?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 4, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Hehe, so off-topic there
> 
> I'm sure there's one in the anime section


lol yeah sorry, ive stalled a little on my xxxHolic reading :/


----------



## Sawako (Mar 4, 2008)

This chapter was cool but too short. I loved everyone going against Evil Kohane Mommy.


*Spoiler*: _Tsubasa spoilers_ 



I want this Kohane stuff to be over with so Watanuki can go back to the shop and be all like "OMGWTF YUUKO CAN BLEEEEEEED? *spaz*"

Really, I just want to make sure the woman's okay. Hurry up, Watanuki.




Oh, and this makes me a sad, sad girl. And impatient. 





			
				ChibiYuuto @ LJ.com said:
			
		

> - Next scheduled chapters:
> 
> 03/03 - Young Magazine #14 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 03/10 - Young Magazine #15 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (CLAMP changed that. Chapter 152 was supposed to come out here).
> ...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 4, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol yeah sorry, ive stalled a little on my xxxHolic reading :/



Well, you haven't missed much since the current arc's all about a special girl 



Ryoko said:


> This chapter was cool but too short. I loved everyone going against Evil Kohane Mommy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tsubasa spoilers_
> ...



I think CLAMP's having trouble trying to get back to the Tsubasa business 

It's official..xxxHolic is ruined now


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

What a short pointless chapter.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 6, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> This chapter was cool but too short. I loved everyone going against Evil Kohane Mommy.



Yeah.  I'm glad she's finally stood up for herself.  And unless its another fakeout, at least we can finally look forward to Watanuki getting to the set in the next chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 7, 2008)

He better get to the set next chapter, or I'll be pissed.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 8, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> He better get to the set next chapter, or I'll be pissed.



I have a feeling that he will.  I don't know how they could drag it out any longer than they already have.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be pissed if it keeps getting dragged him. I want him to get back to the shop already.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 9, 2008)

I want to see something interesting happen, this manga just doesn't have enough of those.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 9, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, I'll be pissed if it keeps getting dragged him. I want him to get back to the shop already.



Ah, what happened in TRC that was holic related?  I know you mentioned something before.  Please fill me in.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 9, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> Ah, what happened in TRC that was holic related?  I know you mentioned something before.  Please fill me in.


No, just read Tsubasa to find out.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 9, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> No, just read Tsubasa to find out.



You're no fun ru!  

I am actually going to read another few chapters today though.  I haven't read any in the last few days so, I need to read some while I have time.

On a side note though, don't you think that they should feature some different manga for the "manga of the month" section?  I've never seen them use anything from clamp.  They should do a TRC/xxxHOLiC as the featured manga at least once.....


----------



## Sawako (Mar 9, 2008)

The problem with using xxxHOLiC is that it has too many breaks, so it may be manga of the month when there's no chapter. 

TRC doesn't have as many breaks, and it seems more popular, so it should be! We just have to make sure it doesn't get nominated in a month with no chapter in it either.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 9, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> The problem with using xxxHOLiC is that it has too many breaks, so it may be manga of the month when there's no chapter.
> 
> TRC doesn't have as many breaks, and it seems more popular, so it should be! We just have to make sure it doesn't get nominated in a month with no chapter in it either.



That could be tricky.  I say we need to look into this.  We need to nominate in one of the upcoming months.  Is there any breaks for TRC coming up soon?


----------



## Sawako (Mar 9, 2008)

There's a break this upcoming week, none the week after that, and I have no idea for April. The schedule hasn't been posted.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds good.  Thanks for the info.

I'm ready for a new chapter of holic though, I would like for this current story arc to hurry and finish.  And maybe for there to be a point to the whole thing, b/c right now I'm not seeing one....


----------



## Sawako (Mar 9, 2008)

I wish it were next week so the next chapter would be out. 

I hope this ends within the next... three chapters. It's been dragged long enough!


----------



## Sawako (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, I already read the scan.

I loved Watanuki vs. Evil Kohane Mommy. But I really hope this arc is over soon. Watanuki, forget Kohane! Yuuko may need you!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn, Watanuki gets hit instead of the other way around 

I will love Doumeki more if he repays Kohane's mother the same favor


----------



## Sawako (Mar 21, 2008)

Watanuki looked badass when he got hit, so it's fine by me.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

But he needs to deliver some justice :x Fine, I'll accept his badass look on his face. For now


----------



## Sawako (Mar 21, 2008)

Watanuki and Doumeki will beat her up, I'm sure.  Don't worry.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 22, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Watanuki looked badass when he got hit, so it's fine by me.



Yes, he did.  And at least Doumeki stopped her from hitting him again.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, here's ch. 153-->

Gonna hold off on this one..dunno if this chapter will actually make some progress


----------



## Sawako (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally it seems like Kohane's arc is ending. However... 
*Spoiler*: _Tsubasa readers_ 



so Yuuko just magically stopped bleeding and isn't wearing bandages or anything? Or is this before all that?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 30, 2008)

So, I wonder if we are going to get to kohane's wish soon....  Then, maybe onto something different finally.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 30, 2008)

Kohane better just spill her wish next chapter. I'm so tired of her arc. How many MONTHS has this been going on?


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 1, 2008)

It just seems worse since chapters have been so short and slow at coming, so it takes months to get anywhere....


----------



## Sawako (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, hopefully the pace picks up soon, since Tsubasa seems to be in its final arc too. 

And happy birthday, Watanuki!! (And TRC!Sakura. And clone!Syaoran. And CCS!Sakura)


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 2, 2008)

Just read the latest chapters. I bet the price for Kohane's wish will be her  giving up her ability.

Hopefully this arc will finish soon, then we can move on to more interesting stuff.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 2, 2008)

Yuuko probably would take her powers away. I can see that being the price.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 2, 2008)

Theres probably not that much left for this manga anyway, since Tsubasa is getting close to done I think and they are both connected together pretty tightly. I hope the next arc gets connected to Tsubasa in a way.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 2, 2008)

it looks like kohane wish is something like happiness with her family, but that would piss me off because that would mean the mom is forgiven for her horrid behavior
o i dont think watnuki can just go around hitting women, hed look pretty bad


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 3, 2008)

New chapter... nothing much happened. We didn't even get to know what Kohane's wish is.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, nothing really happened. I don't even know what to say for this chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 3, 2008)

i really havent been excited about this series since the eye deal, i kind of just read now to know what will happen


----------



## Sawako (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I'd be more excited about it if it didn't have so many breaks.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 3, 2008)

the short chapters hurt the flow kind of , plus i havent read tsubasa chronicles yet so maybe that takes something away


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 3, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Just read the latest chapters. I bet the price for Kohane's wish will be her  giving up her ability.



That's what I was thinking as well.  Sounds like it would be best for Kohane to lose her power anyway.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 4, 2008)

Back to Holic set. 

Sig link to a cool MMV


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 4, 2008)

xxxHolic is an awesomely different manga, about the space time witch Yuuko, who grants wishes in return for something of equal value. Watanuki becomes her assistant and it just becomes a strange ride for him in the world of spiritualism and magic.

Story ties in with Tsubasa chronicles, and Card Captor Sakura (somewhat lol).

Do yourself a favor read this, its one of the better manga's out there. 
Also read Black Lagoon (Fukkin awesome but no tie to xxxHolic)


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey come on guys Kei was released 3 days ago there should be more buzz here


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 7, 2008)

Most people are still waiting for subs


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 7, 2008)

Click on the link in my sig.. ill be providing usenet dloads.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 8, 2008)

Rashia if you plan on doing it properly, read Card Aaptor Sakura, then xxxHolic, then Tsubasa.


----------



## nehnehneji (Apr 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hey come on guys Kei was released 3 days ago there should be more buzz here


You probably know but subs where out yesterday, by Naked Xlation and Shinsen-Subs! 
See xxxHOLiC♦Kei thread!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 8, 2008)

subs out damn ... I gotta get to work 

Ill have a dload in 8 hours then


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 8, 2008)

nehnehneji said:


> You probably know but subs where out yesterday, by Naked Xlation and Shinsen-Subs!
> See xxxHOLiC♦Kei thread!



Thanks.    Too bad I have to go to work soon too, so I won't be able to watch until later.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 8, 2008)

Ill watch tonight


----------



## Sawako (Apr 8, 2008)

You guys better watch it soon. It's a good episode.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 8, 2008)

Shit nice episode, I miss 19sai (luckily its in my sig though).

I forgot how good Holic anime was


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> You guys better watch it soon. It's a good episode.



I'm actually going to watch it right now.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 9, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I'm actually going to watch it right now.


Good job, Nu!


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 11, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Good job, Nu!



I'm trying to get better.  

manga related question:  I've totally forgotten when the next chapter is, anyone know?


----------



## Nagasumi (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm wondering about the same thing. Don't tell me there's a break?


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 11, 2008)

We should be used to all the breaks by now.  I was just eager b/c it seems like we are finally getting somewhere....


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah, sorry, I think I forgot to post this. Here's the latest schedule for chapters.


			
				ChibiYuuto @ LJ.com said:
			
		

> 03/31 - Young Magazine #18 - Chapter 154 - TV Anime information.
> 04/07 - Young Magazine #19 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 04/14 - Young Magazine #20 - Chapter 155.
> 04/21 - Young Magazine #21 - Chapter 156 - Last chapter of tankoubon 13.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks!  So only a few more days until the next chapter?


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, that's how it seems. This upcoming week should have a chapter.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm going to behave and not look at spoilers this week.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2008)

If you look at spoilers, I'll get mad.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not going to.  So, do you think this story will wrap up with chapter 156, since it is the end of the volume?


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2008)

God, I hope so.

I can expect a cliffhanger on the chapter that comes out around the 21st, since it's the end of the volume.

Maybe something bad happens to Watanuki.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> God, I hope so.
> 
> I can expect a cliffhanger on the chapter that comes out around the 21st, since it's the end of the volume.
> 
> Maybe something bad happens to Watanuki.



He really doesn't need anything else bad to happen to him....


----------



## Sawako (Apr 12, 2008)

I hope nothing bad happens to Kohane. But only because I don't want another arc about her.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 14, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I hope nothing bad happens to Kohane. But only because I don't want another arc about her.



I don't see there being another arc about her.  It kinda seems like her story is closing off pretty well here.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope Watanuki gets an arc next, just so we can figure out wtf is going on.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 15, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I hope Watanuki gets an arc next, just so we can figure out wtf is going on.



That would be nice.  I can't see what else they can do here.  It kinda seems like the only loose ends left involve Watanuki.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 15, 2008)

Unless Doumeki has some weird backstory that they want to cover. They'd cover that first.

Dude, I would LOVE a Doumeki flashback arc. I want to see little Shizuka in a dress.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 16, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Unless Doumeki has some weird backstory that they want to cover. They'd cover that first.
> 
> Dude, I would LOVE a Doumeki flashback arc. I want to see little Shizuka in a dress.



A Doumeki flashback arc sounds good.  I would be happy with a little more time spent on him.  He hasn't been around too much lately.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 17, 2008)

what a waste, she trades her psychic power for to protect her bitch of a mother, this saddens me, i guess stupid and naive people really do bring problems on themselves


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Only 3 people active in this thread, so sad


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 19, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> what a waste, she trades her psychic power for to protect her bitch of a mother, this saddens me, i guess stupid and naive people really do bring problems on themselves



yea, I feel yah...but Kohane's wish had been to make her mother happy the whole time (even though she doesn't deserve happiness )

Doumeki was thinking the same thing as I was during this whole arc 

"Even so, why did you have to sit there and let her smack you?" 
*glares at Watanuki


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Only 3 people active in this thread, so sad



I know.  More people should give this series a chance.  

At least this current thing with Kohane is about over.  I'm pretty much tired of this whole story line....


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

People follow some really shit series but they ignore Holic


----------



## Sawako (Apr 23, 2008)

I know, it's so sad.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 23, 2008)

Do we have an updated schedule?  The last one went through this week.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, I forgot to post is again. So sorry. :sweat


			
				ChibiYuuto @ LJ said:
			
		

> 04/14 - Young Magazine #20 - Chapter 155.
> 04/21 - Young Magazine #21 - Chapter 156 - Last chapter of tankoubon 13?
> 04/28 - Young Magazine #22 & 23 - Chapter 157 - Last chapter of tankoubon 13?
> 05/12 - Young Magazine #24 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> ...


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 23, 2008)

Good so, chapter again next week.  I'm so glad to see that.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, except we'll have a three week break at the end of the month.  At least.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 23, 2008)

We need to stop picking these manga to read with all the breaks.  Furuba was notorious for doing this as well towards the end there.

I would really like for the manga to pick up the pace so that we can have a manga accurate ending for the anime.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, Furuba WAS a bi-monthly/monthly manga, so that's okay to have breaks. But this is a weekly manga that has breaks! It's ridiculous.

But yes, we need to find a good weekly manga to follow and discuss.

And I do hope the anime follows the manga ending! I'd be disappointed if it didn't. But how can they follow it when they have no TRC crossovers?


----------



## Sawako (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, you can say that for any arc in xxxHOLiC. If you take any of them out, you don't REALLY miss a big chunk of the story.

If there weren't so many breaks, I'm sure we'd appreciate it more.

Oh yeah, I forgot about that new series! What was it called again?


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, I guess you are right about that.  Holic is funny that way.  

Her new series is called Hoshi wa Utau (Stars Sing).


----------



## Sawako (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh, interesting!  I'll look for scans later.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 24, 2008)

I nominated trc and xxxholic for manga of the month.  They need to do something different.  

I've been doing well lately and not looking at holic spoilers.  I'm gonna try and keep that up.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 24, 2008)

Me too! 

And the chapter's out! Here.

edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



DKJLFJSLKDFDSL:FHSLDKFJ WHAT 

Kohane's power came from Sakura's feather?

I did NOT see that coming.

Hmm... but doesn't Kohane's name have the kanji for feather in it or something? Maybe that was foreshadowing.

But WHOA.


----------



## ibnDOTcom (Apr 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



  like....  I KNOW!!!!  i almost fell out of my chair when i saw that.  an interesting turn of events to say the least.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Sakura will ever get that feather though. She's hanging out with FWR right now. 

*sigh* Thinking back on her _name_, this should have been obvious! Grr, that's bugging me now, since I didn't even consider that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 24, 2008)

looks like its finally time to start reading trc, looks the two will really start intertwining


----------



## Sawako (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, I highly recommend you read it.  Great story!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2008)

yea but its like 188 chapters


----------



## Sawako (Apr 25, 2008)

So? It's a good story!


----------



## The Rook (Apr 25, 2008)

It's manga to marathon your way through though.  I started from the beginning and caught up in a weekend


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2008)

If your reading this one than you have to read trc or else some stuff just doesn't make sense. And trc I find is better than this one.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree. I think TRC is better than xxxHolic, although they're both amazing manga.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2008)

yea i know, its just some manga are easy to marathon through (school rumble), and some are hard (air gear, i started it got to ch 30 and just stopped and couldnt get back into it), but ive know for a while the more i read of xxxholic eventually id have to read trc, well i might as well start on it today (i have seen season one of trc though, so im not completely clueless)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahh, finally. Something interesting actually happens in this whole Kohane arc.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 27, 2008)

Just read the new chapter.  I really didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 27, 2008)

Once again, CLAMP proves that they can seriously twist a story.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, I wonder what Yuuko will do with the feather?


----------



## Sawako (Apr 27, 2008)

I have no idea. Does Sakura even need her feathers since 
*Spoiler*: _TRC spoilers_ 



the clone's soul is dead? Or does the clone's body, which is still alive, need it? But it doesn't matter if the body needs it, since FWR is busying playing with it has it.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 27, 2008)

The feathers still have to have some importance.  Maybe not to her anymore.  It's clamp so, I guess it could be anything.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, so Kohane originally had a bit of power. That makes sense. At least she'll still be able to see spirits, so nothing tries to kill her without her being aware.

And so that's what Mokona's earring is for? Interesting! I didn't think it held memories!

And HA! I knew it! Watanuki gave up his memories prior to the beginning of the series.

I liked this chapter because of the answers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 1, 2008)

new chapter was good, but we wont have another chapter for almost a month, june2


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2008)

I'm glad to have a new chapter of something this week.  This should help me from getting too starved for new chapters.


----------



## Sawako (May 1, 2008)

ChibiYuuto @ LiveJournal said:
			
		

> - Next scheduled chapters:
> 
> 04/28 - Young Magazine #22 & 23 - Chapter 157 - Last chapter of tankoubon 13 (on sale).
> *05/12 - Young Magazine #24 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> ...


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2008)

June 2nd is such a long time away.  Last time we had a break that long, this thread completely died for like three weeks.


----------



## Sawako (May 1, 2008)

At least there's not a break for ten weeks like there was before!


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2008)

Was it ten weeks?  I didn't remember it being that long.  Wow.


----------



## Sawako (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, we had a ten week break sometime last year, or somewhere around that number. Just when we thought we'd get a new chapter, Clamp moved the date!  It was torturous!!


----------



## Nuriel (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, I remember that time period.  It was around this time last year wasn't it?  I shouldn't say something like that.  Now I'm going to jinx us.  

EDIT:  I checked it was September of last year.


----------



## Sawako (May 1, 2008)

Actually, not even that close to that time of the year.  April and September are on opposite sides of the year. Oh well.

I hope Clamp won't take some extended summer vacation or something! The horror!


----------



## Nuriel (May 3, 2008)

Yeah.  But, it was a huge break though.  I didn't remember it being that long.  But, they had one chapter listed in September and the next wasn't until November or something like that.


----------



## Sawako (May 3, 2008)

Holy crap  So yeah, it really was ten weeks.

Clamp, I'm begging you, don't do that again! Although, if you have a huge break while I'm on vacation in July, that'll be okay since I won't have computer access anyway  *is selfish*


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 3, 2008)

Hmm, I'm getting this feeling that CLAMP wants to end xxxholic the same time (or close to) as Tsubasa would 

Hence, those darn breaks =/


----------



## Sawako (May 3, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Hmm, I'm getting this feeling that CLAMP wants to end xxxholic the same time (or close to) as Tsubasa would
> 
> Hence, those darn breaks =/


Yeah, I've had that feeling for a while now. 

I wish Tsubasa didn't have to have breaks though! That's slowing down Holic!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 4, 2008)

good thing i didnt start reading it till well after that break, oh well im a hxh fan i can wait a couple of .....years


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 4, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, I've had that feeling for a while now.
> 
> I wish Tsubasa didn't have to have breaks though! That's slowing down Holic!



Yea, but then again..Tsubasa's coming to an end. So all the CLAMP mangakas must be desperate to not let it end so soon 



Kira Uzumaki said:


> good thing i didnt start reading it till well after that break, oh well im a hxh fan i can wait a couple of .....years



Damn, you have good patience there. Most of us would start snapping just from waiting one month for a chapter


----------



## Sawako (May 4, 2008)

Clamp fans have it bad too. X/1999 has be on a hiatus for... five years!


----------



## Nagasumi (May 4, 2008)

Five years... 

Do they even plan to continue it after so long?


----------



## Sawako (May 4, 2008)

I hope so. After 18.5 volumes, they better give us the ending! They left us on a cliffhanger too.  Also, Legal Drug has been on hiatus for that long too. They better continue that series too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2008)

before ryo-oki 3, tenchi had been on hiatus for almost ten years, and it might be that long before the next ova (thats called patience)


----------



## Sawako (May 5, 2008)

But at least each Tenshi season is completed, so you can't really call it a hiatus. I've been waiting five years for an incomplete X/1999 and Legal Drug. X/1999 even ended on a cliffhanger!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2008)

tenchi will never be completed till there is a coupling with one or all the girls, and unlike the people working on tenchi, clamp is doing like a hundred series at a time, they have an excuse, plus if x1999 is the same as x the movie, that was pretty conclusive in my opinion

each tenchi series that you call complete is like a six episode arc not a season or anything like that, id hardly call that completetion


----------



## Nuriel (May 5, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I hope so. After 18.5 volumes, they better give us the ending! They left us on a cliffhanger too.  Also, Legal Drug has been on hiatus for that long too. They better continue that series too.



If they don't continue Legal Drug at some point, I'll be so sad.  

But, it doesn't look good at this point.


----------



## Sawako (May 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> tenchi will never be completed till there is a coupling with one or all the girls, and unlike the people working on tenchi, clamp is doing like a hundred series at a time, they have an excuse, plus if x1999 is the same as x the movie, that was pretty conclusive in my opinion
> 
> each tenchi series that you call complete is like a six episode arc not a season or anything like that, id hardly call that completetion


Sorry, but I just don't think of it as the same thing. All of the Tenchi seasons are all spin-offs. The other seasons had conclusive endings in a way. Sure, Tenchi doesn't end up with anyone, but each series still has an end.

Clamp's series, on the other hand, don't have any sort of conclusion (well, X has its anime and movie endings, but those aren't the true endings).


Nuriel said:


> If they don't continue Legal Drug at some point, I'll be so sad.
> 
> But, it doesn't look good at this point.


I know.  Let's just hope that Clamp decides to restart it after Holic and TRC are over!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2008)

man we are getting off topic but hey there two more weeks till the next chapter, im only refering to Tenchi Muyo - the ova; thats the only one thats cannon, universe and tenchi in tokyo are spinoffs and do have endings, hell he even picks a girl in universe, 
but im also a takahashi fan, lets see real endings - uy - no, ranma - no, inuyasha - no, the list continues
-and did anyone mention neon genesis the fan for that can make the same claim theres not true ending, thats a loaded dice argument that can be used to anyones advantage,

but how bout we comprise and say all them need conclusive endings in the foreseeable future


----------



## Nuriel (May 6, 2008)

Two more weeks....

Such a long time.  I'm glad it seems like we will at least be getting a real ending to holic and trc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2008)

hehe, these two weeks along with summer break give me enough time to catch up on trc, plus i need to start watching xxxkei, i hope the add in the trc elements , they were completely left out in the first season


----------



## Sawako (May 6, 2008)

We're getting to the part where Real Syaoran comes to the shop soon, so we'll see if the anime skips over that. Which I think they will.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2008)

i think they skipped some key things in season one, because i remeber watching and thinking werent there supposed to be trc things here, oh well


----------



## Sawako (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, they definitely skipped everything TRC-related in the anime.

I wonder what they're going to do when Watanuki keeps going to the dream world and visits Sakura. Plus, he leaves his glasses there when the Syaoran vs. Syaoran fight was about to start. How will that work with no TRC?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2008)

who knows, i never got around to season two of trc , but from what i heard they screwed that up too


----------



## Sawako (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, season two was basically a shortened Piffle (and they took out all the drunk fun!  ), the Shura world, Kurogane's past, Rekord, and a shitload of fillers. That really disappointed me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2008)

i have to reget everything, everything!, my god dam external harddrive went kaputt, 500 gigs of anime gone in the blink of an eye , among other things


----------



## Nuriel (May 8, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i have to reget everything, everything!, my god dam external harddrive went kaputt, 500 gigs of anime gone in the blink of an eye , among other things



That sucks.  I'm sorry to hear that.  That is going to take a long time to replace, if you even can reget some things.  I'm downloading more holic right now.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2008)

whew... took me all the week but i finally read all of this...

not only it has been really interesting and funny... it really explains a lot of what I've seen on Tsubasa Chronicle...


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> whew... took me all the week but i finally read all of this...
> 
> not only it has been really interesting and funny... it really explains a lot of what I've seen on Tsubasa Chronicle...



That is just the opposite of what I did.  I read holic and just recently started reading trc.  It just seems like the stories crossing over are getting more and more important.  So, I thought I was missing a lot by not reading trc.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 26, 2008)

Can't wait til next week..xxxHolic finally gets a new chapter 

I hope they start a new arc before CLAMP finishes this up


----------



## Sawako (May 26, 2008)

I wonder what's going to happen now in xxxHOLiC. I can't even begin to speculate what they're going to do, since it seems like there's almost no story left. Basically what's left is uncovering Watanuki's past and seeing how he fits in with the TRC gang.


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I wonder what's going to happen now in xxxHOLiC. I can't even begin to speculate what they're going to do, since it seems like there's almost no story left. Basically what's left is uncovering Watanuki's past and seeing how he fits in with the TRC gang.



CLAMP is really good at dragging things out so I'm sure they will come up with something random if they aren't ready for Watanuki's story yet.


----------



## Sawako (May 26, 2008)

I want a flashback arc to little Doumeki, just so I can see him dressed up as a girl.


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

lol, I think that would be pretty cute!


----------



## Sawako (May 26, 2008)

I also want to find out more about Zashiki Warashi and Ame Warashi. I hope they play a bigger role in the story!


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

Ah, yeah.  They could still do loads more with those characters.  I'm so glad we have a chapter coming up.


----------



## Sawako (May 26, 2008)

We have to wait until June for the new chapter though.  At least June is coming up soon! June means new xxxHOLiC and I'm out of school! 

I really hope that Zashiki Warashi plays a bigger role in this story. We've seen her in multiple arcs, so we've seen a lot more of her than we have other characters. I hope her multiple appeareances don't end up being meaningless.


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

I like her character.  She seems so sweet.  I would hope that CLAMP doesn't forget to do something with her character.  I don't want her to end up being just some random character who had a crush on the main character type of girl.


----------



## Sawako (May 26, 2008)

Maybe it'll be Zashiki who comes to save the day.


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

I really can't see that happening.  

She would just get captured again.


----------



## Sawako (May 26, 2008)

I feel bad for us girls. We can never be the hero in a story. 

...Okay. Cardcaptor Sakura. But that's about it. 

I think Zashiki Warashi will do something really great! Maybe she'll kill the spider lady.


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

She'll be after revenge since the spiderqueen ate watanuki's eye.


----------



## Sawako (May 26, 2008)

Yes! That's exactly it.

Man, that would be an awesome fight. Spider Lady vs. Zashiki Warashi. Although, that would mean that Zashiki would have to learn how to fight.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 27, 2008)

If only Yuuko would fight... But she can't interfere with people's affairs/fates >_>


----------



## Nuriel (May 27, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yes! That's exactly it.
> 
> Man, that would be an awesome fight. Spider Lady vs. Zashiki Warashi. Although, that would mean that Zashiki would have to learn how to fight.


I really can't see Zashiki fighting.  



Captain Pimp said:


> If only Yuuko would fight... But she can't interfere with people's affairs/fates >_>



Although, seeing Yuuko participate in a fight would really surprise me as well.  I don't know which of these scenarios is less likely.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 5, 2008)

I know I can't see Zashiki fighting, but I think it'd be hilarious. 

Zashiki: Ano... why are you hitting me? 
Spiderlady: It's because we're fighting.  *hits again*
Zashiki:  *dies*


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, she definently doesn't seem like the fighting type.  

We really, really need a new chapter soon!


----------



## Nagasumi (Jun 5, 2008)

When's the next chapter coming out anyway?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 5, 2008)

It was supposed to come out 3 days ago, but I've not seen a translation, which is annoying me. It's been well over a month...


----------



## Nagasumi (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm that's weird, I can't even find a RAW anywhere. Hopefully it will show up soon.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 6, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> When's the next chapter coming out anyway?



The next chapter is due out June 9th.  They were supposed to have a chapter on the 2nd but it got pushed back by one week.  We should also be getting 4 color pages this chapter.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 7, 2008)

Right, I should post this. 


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal.com said:
			
		

> 06/02 - Young Magazine #27 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (CLAMP changed that, chapter 158 was supposed to come out in this issue).
> 06/09 - Young Magazine #28 - Chapter 158 - 4 color pages - Beginning of tankoubon 14.
> 06/16 - Young Magazine #29 - Chapter 159.
> 06/23 - Young Magazine #30 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> ...


We get two chapters in a row, then another break.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jun 7, 2008)

No wonder I couldn't find a RAW. It better not get pushed back further.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 7, 2008)

You know, if CLAMP was headquartered in America, I'm sure this would be illegal. I'm sure there's some law against dragging someone out so long. Perhaps causing emotional harm to fans or something?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 7, 2008)

Although I wish this were against the law, it probably isn't.

Look, in America, we have the whole summer without any new TV show. For shows like 24 and Lost, we have to wait until January (February for Lost ) when the last episode is in May. 

So, this isn't as bad as any of that, but it sure feels like it!


----------



## Nagasumi (Jun 7, 2008)

There's always plenty of anime to watch.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 7, 2008)

That's true. 

But what happens when those anime go on a break, like when Code Geass went on that break before the finale?


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello everyone! It's been ages since I have been here.

Just a question you guys: does the anime xxxHolic stay in sync with the manga or kinda steers away from a bit? Sorry if that sounds kinda dumb...


----------



## Sawako (Jun 8, 2008)

Lady Tsukiyomi said:


> Hello everyone! It's been ages since I have been here.
> 
> Just a question you guys: does the anime xxxHolic stay in sync with the manga or kinda steers away from a bit? Sorry if that sounds kinda dumb...


For the most part, it sticks with the manga. The only thing different is that they cut out anything Tsubasa-related, causing some stories to be altered slightly. But it follows closely otherwise.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh okay. Thanks for the info; I was thinking about watching the series.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 8, 2008)

If you have the time to, you definitely should!


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jun 8, 2008)

All right then! ^___^


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 9, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Right, I should post this.
> 
> We get two chapters in a row, then another break.



There are way too many breaks in this series.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 9, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> There are way too many breaks in this series.


I think CLAMP is a synonym of "break". I mean, just look at Tsubasa, xxxHOLiC, Legal Drug, and X/1999


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe they take on more work than they can handle.  So, we don't have any raw scans yet do we?


----------



## Sawako (Jun 10, 2008)

You're right. They're also dealing with Kobato, but that's only 14 pages a month so it's not that bad.

And nope, no scans yet.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow.  I wonder what the holdup is....


----------



## Sawako (Jun 14, 2008)

Maybe they're out collecting eyeballs  They seem to have an eye fetish (Seishirou, Subaru, Syaoran, Fai, Watanuki, Doumeki...)


----------



## Nagasumi (Jun 14, 2008)

Shouldn't we have gotten the chapter by now?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, it should have been out by now....


----------



## Sawako (Jun 16, 2008)

ChibiYuuto @ LJ said:
			
		

> 06/16 - Young Magazine #29 - Chapter 159 (on sale).
> 06/23 - Young Magazine #30 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 06/30 - Young Magazine #31 - Chapter 160.
> 07/07 - Young Magazine #32 - Chapter 161.


Hmm... we SHOULD have a chapter. Has anyone seen the raw?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 17, 2008)

It has now officially been 5 chapters of ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.

Here.

Hopefully we're about to hear a confession though, even if we have to wait a month to hear it.

I really, really like Kohane and all, however this has gotten retarded. At least do _something_. They've more or less been repeating themselves over and over again, with no advancement, for 6 chapters.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2008)

I wonder what she will say about watanuki?  I just noticed that chapter 158 was 20 pages.  Nice to see some longer chapters here recently.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm glad the chapter was longer than usual. And something DID happen in this chapter at least, with Kohane becoming the old lady's apprentice. I'm sure Kohane's powers will be useful later on since she'll learn how to properly use them.

I wonder what Kohane's going to ask? Did she see something involving Watanuki?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 17, 2008)

Probably if he likes lolis. If not that, what he's packing in the nether region.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 17, 2008)

believe it or not once i finished i checked again for the number of pages.. cause i felt like it was just 8 :/...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, I'm glad the chapter was longer than usual. And something DID happen in this chapter at least, with Kohane becoming the old lady's apprentice. I'm sure Kohane's powers will be useful later on since she'll learn how to properly use them.



Yeah, that was about all that happened though.  It kinda bugs me that we finally get a longer chapter, and it's when things could have been explained just as well with less.  Oh, well.  I'm gonna laugh if the next chapter is back to 12-13 pages.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 24, 2008)

The next chapter WILL be 12-13 pages. This is CLAMP we're talking about.

I hope the next chapter is dialogue-heavy to make up for the lack of pages though. It should be dialogue-heavy though, since Kohane will be speaking to Doumeki about Watanuki.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2008)

That sounds good.  I'm hoping we find out something interesting.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope they don't have a vague conversation and that we'll actually be able to tell what they're talking about.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 26, 2008)

Man, I haven't been in this thread in forever.. and I'm still far behind. >_>;



Ryoko said:


> I know I can't see Zashiki fighting, but I think it'd be hilarious.
> 
> Zashiki: Ano... why are you hitting me?
> Spiderlady: It's because we're fighting.  *hits again*
> Zashiki:  *dies*



AHAHAHAHA I can actually kinda see that happening.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2008)

Kimi-chan, is that you?  I haven't spoken to you in forever (sorry, I'll try and drop by your FC sometime).

And you need to catch up!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I hope they don't have a vague conversation and that we'll actually be able to tell what they're talking about.


That would kinda suck.  I would be upset.


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2008)

Knowing how cruel CLAMP is, they might do that.

I swear, I don't know what goes on in their minds. Catch up with TRC and I'll explain why.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 26, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Kimi-chan, is that you?  I haven't spoken to you in forever (sorry, I'll try and drop by your FC sometime).
> 
> And you need to catch up!



Yep! ^^ Hey Ru and Nu. =>
And it's ok ROFL nice to see you guys again. XD <3

I have so much manga I need to catch up on; But seeing as how I only need to read about 15 or so more chapters, I'll start tonight. XD


----------



## Sawako (Jun 26, 2008)

How come you've fallen behind in all these manga?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 26, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Knowing how cruel CLAMP is, they might do that.
> 
> I swear, I don't know what goes on in their minds. Catch up with TRC and I'll explain why.


I'm still working on that one.



kimidoll said:


> Yep! ^^ Hey Ru and Nu. =>
> And it's ok ROFL nice to see you guys again. XD <3
> 
> I have so much manga I need to catch up on; But seeing as how I only need to read about 15 or so more chapters, I'll start tonight. XD



You should visit us in this thread more often.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 26, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> How come you've fallen behind in all these manga?



School; But now I have summer vacation. XD



Nuriel said:


> I'm still working on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> You should visit us in this thread more often.



I'll try. 'o'!










By the way guys, I tried to color in a panel, so here's just the base colors;
I know it's kinda crappy, but I wanted to make this post somewhat related to this thread ROFL.



I'm still working on it. >_>;


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 27, 2008)

^^That's pretty good.  I can't wait to see it at 100%!


----------



## Sawako (Jun 27, 2008)

Kimi-chan, that looks pretty good so far.  Just work on it and I'm sure you'll improve.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2008)

ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal said:
			
		

> 06/30 - Young Magazine #31 - Chapter 160 (on sale).
> 07/07 - Young Magazine #32 - Chapter 161.
> 07/14 - Young Magazine #33 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 07/19 - Young Magazine #34 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.


This sucks.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 2, 2008)

Wait, where's chapter 159? I don't think I've read that one.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2008)

. . .

Me neither.  I wonder what happened. I have no idea.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe the schedule you posted skipped a chapter?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's the mid-June schedule...

06/16 - Young Magazine #29 - Chapter 159 (on sale).
06/23 - Young Magazine #30 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
06/30 - Young Magazine #31 - Chapter 160.
07/07 - Young Magazine #32 - Chapter 161.

...Huh?

Supposedly it came out two weeks ago. Where's the raw?


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 2, 2008)

Okay, what's going on? Did they stop scanning xxxHolic for some reason? I want my chapter!


----------



## Sawako (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know! 

Okay, we know a chapter should come out this week: if the raw doesn't get posted soon, we know something is wrong.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2008)

Well... chapter 160 raw has finally appeared. Go check MangaHelpers because I'm too lazy to link.

No clue where 159 is. Hopefully we'll see it soon. Hopefully it'll be available when I come back~!


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm looking now.  I can't believe we have 160 before 159.  I don't know if I want to read 160 yet.  I don't really want to miss anything.  Has anyone read 160 that can tell me if it looks like 159 was terrible important?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2008)

I have no idea. I'm just not going to read it right now. I don't like skipping chapters.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, for a manga that is ending soon, it sure is saying a whole lot of nothing. 159 was around 15 pages and 160 was 12. The only thing that was achieved was an image of Watanuki holding something's head. Probably one of his victims he bored to death with this arc.

I'm just glad it's over and we can move on to something. He still hasn't gotten to second base with Kohane, though, which is an epic fail cuz she's been willing for 12 chapters now.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 7, 2008)

Those two chapters were just boring as hell. Clamp needs to step somethings up.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. Not a lot happened in those chapters.  Hopefully, we will get at least some content next chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 13, 2008)

i just read last few chapters and i realized how identical is this manga with tsubasa reservoir chronicles. same art, same characters, even i guess same story. 

who is copying other one?


----------



## Ceveti (Jul 13, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i just read last few chapters and i realized how identical is this manga with tsubasa reservoir chronicles. same art, same characters, even i guess same story.
> 
> who is copying other one?



Neither...

Both mangas are created by the same group of people. the stories intertwine with each other at certain points (allowing you to see the same event from a slightly different perspective) but besides that they are totally different (kinda like the two sides of a coin).


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 13, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i just read last few chapters and i realized how identical is this manga with tsubasa reservoir chronicles. same art, same characters, even i guess same story.
> 
> who is copying other one?



/FAAAAAAAACEPAAAAAAAAAALM.

They are parallel running stories. If I had to say one was the main and the other was the support, I would definitely say that TRC is the main story. But they can be read independently.

I think all stories should be that way, actually. If a Manga writer (I refuse to call them mangakas, as I am speaking English, not 日本語) finishes one story, his next one should intertwine with his previous ones. It excites readers of the previous series, and adds huge depths to a single world. Take Tsubasa for example: They actually have the previous Sakura and Syaoran from CCS in TRC, and CCS Syaoran even makes an appearance outright. I thought that was awesome, even though I thought CCS was crap (Which is to be expected, I'm not a 10 year old girl like that manga was aimed towards.)


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Jul 13, 2008)

I love xxxholic


----------



## Sawako (Jul 24, 2008)

Gosh, while I was gone, nothing happened in xxxHOLiC.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 25, 2008)

Each chapter we get our hopes up for some plot development but more often than not CLAMP don't deliver.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I know. CLAMP needs to deliver soon! 

In the meantime, here's the latest schedule for Holic:


> 07/19 - Young Magazine #34 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 07/28 - Young Magazine #35 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 08/04 - Young Magazine #36 - Chapter 162.



And it looks like xxxHolic and Tsubasa will have new OVAs! 

To end this news, here is a picture of Doumeki.


All this information taken from  as usual.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the Tsubasa OVA more than the xxxHolic one, especially since the Infinity arc's up next and I just like Tsubasa better. 

What's with the random Doumeki picture?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know what's up with the Doumeki picture. I guess it's to satisfy us until the next chapter comes out. 

And I'm also looking forward to Infinity more, but I loved the Watanuki/Sakura interactions, which I think will be in the xxxHolic OVAs so I'm looking forward to that more.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, so there will be xxxHolic/Tsubasa crossover in the OVAs? It would be really awesome if they did that.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 25, 2008)

I really hope there will be crossovers, at least. That's what I'm hoping for, since it seems like the OVAs will be released around the same time.

Plus, it's hard to continue on with xxxHolic unless you have the crossovers.


----------



## Nagasumi (Jul 26, 2008)

Where in the story did the second season of xxxHolic end? I haven't finished watching it. If they are running out of material to animate (fillers for the OVAs is a definite no), they have no choice but to continue with the crossover stuff. 

In any case, we know the OVAs will be awesome since Tokyo Revelations turned out so good and Production I.G is doing these as well. Too bad we have to wait until next year.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 26, 2008)

The second season kind of went out of order. They finished Kohane's arc and the bell girl arc before they even got to Himawari's arc, which was basically the last thing. So really the next thing the anime needs to cover is the whole Watanuki losing memory/Sakura in the dream world thing, which obviously needs crossovers to work.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 26, 2008)

Ugh, it looks like xxxHolic is back to Watanuki/Yuuko helping out customers. Those bits are the least exciting out of this


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 26, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, I know. CLAMP needs to deliver soon!
> 
> In the meantime, here's the latest schedule for Holic:
> 
> ...



Lovely picture choice.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 27, 2008)

Pippy, I'm sure a new customer arc will be more interesting than the Kohane arc.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been away a long time, what's the most prominent theories about the Watanuki/Syoran/Sakura connection here? 

Also Yûko's past?


----------



## Sawako (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so confused about everything. I want Watanuki and "Syaoran" to be brothers, but then that would mean Syaoran and Sakura are dead. 

And Yuuko is the biggest mystery ever to me.


----------



## Countach (Jul 31, 2008)

Yummy Yummy

we have stars and milkshakes


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 1, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I'm so confused about everything. I want Watanuki and "Syaoran" to be brothers, but then that would mean Syaoran and Sakura are dead.
> 
> And Yuuko is the biggest mystery ever to me.


Strange how all three of them have "memory problems". 

Also click on countach's link there are some interesting fellows on those boards


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, memory seems like it'll play an important role in the series...

Anyway, here's the latest schedule for chapters.


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal.com said:
			
		

> 07/28 - Young Magazine #35 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled (on sale).
> 08/04 - Young Magazine #36 - Chapter 162.
> 08/18 - Young Magazine #37 & #38 - Chapter 163.
> 08/25 - Young Magazine #39 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.


One chapter, then a break because of a double-issue, then another chapter, then another break.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2008)

Same with me.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't bought any of them because I'm a poor, jobless teenager.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys, new chapter is out!


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 7, 2008)

And yet another useless, contentless chapter, just like Tsubasa. Not only are they taking breaks like... (I was going to make a black joke but decided against it) rednecks (Because stereotyping Rednecks is OK), but they're not putting anything in them. I hate when they drag on the end...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2008)

Stuff is happening in Tsubasa, just not so much in xxxHolic. It looks like another filler arc.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 7, 2008)

A customer who wants to learn how to cook, yep, looks like a filler arc's up next. Hopefully it won't drag on like the Kohane arc.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 7, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> A customer who wants to learn how to cook, yep, looks like a filler arc's up next. Hopefully it won't drag on like the Kohane arc.



Yeah, I think you are right about that.  Filler.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2008)

As long as xxxHolic fillers don't turn out like Naruto fillers, I think we're good.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think it is possible for any other fillers to be as bad as those Naruto fillers were.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 8, 2008)

Have you ever seen the Tsubasa fillers? Those could easily compete with the Naruto fillers. Minus the one where they all turn into chibi characters. That was an awesome episode.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 8, 2008)

Please dont mention Kohane's long arc


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Have you ever seen the Tsubasa fillers? Those could easily compete with the Naruto fillers. Minus the one where they all turn into chibi characters. That was an awesome episode.



I've only watched the first couple of Tsubasa dvds.  I'm thinking of waiting to get more until I see some box sets.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I've only watched the first couple of Tsubasa dvds.  I'm thinking of waiting to get more until I see some box sets.


Don't torture yourself with the Tsubasa anime!  Seriously, it's like Naruto fillers all over again.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up then, I won't waste my money.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 9, 2008)

You're welcome.  You should just use that money on xxxHolic DVDs. That anime adaptation didn't turn out so bad.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 10, 2008)

The anime adaption is indeed lovely


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely! I can't wait for the OVAs!! I'm guessing it'll be about the whole Watanuki-losing-his-memory thing and Sakura being in the dream world.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2008)

They did leave out the crossover bits out the anime, so OVA it is


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello, xxxholic fans! 

Well, the last chap. was quite surprising. I didn't expect the customer's wish to be something like that xD Thought it would be another terrible thing happening again like always...

And it seemed like a century since Haruka-san had some screentime!


----------



## Sawako (Aug 12, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Hello, xxxholic fans!
> 
> Well, the last chap. was quite surprising. I didn't expect the customer's wish to be something like that xD Thought it would be another terrible thing happening again like always...


Maybe the girl sucks at cooking because there's some spirit haunting her pots and pans? 


> And it seemed like a century since Haruka-san had some screentime!


Really? I feel like I've seen a lot of him, but I think that's because he was in the anime.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 13, 2008)

I tend to like Haruka more then his grandson


----------



## Sawako (Sep 13, 2008)

^Same.

Btw, there's another chapter this week. I'm tired of this cooking arc already though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Well when the cooking arc is done im sure we will get an epic story arc, revealing lots about the characters.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 13, 2008)

This cooking arc seems to be a sad attempt at developing Doumeki.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 13, 2008)

^A chapter came out recently, and another one should be out soon.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like I haven't read 164 yet... I'm guessing nothing much happens in that chapter anyway. 

*goes to read*


----------



## Sawako (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, nothing much happened.  Have fun.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Doumeki ate some food and looked constipated lol


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 13, 2008)

.....

Don't have much to say about this chapter.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 19, 2008)

Watanuki is related to Clow.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 19, 2008)

I figured that they were related because of the similarities in their looks, but now it's confirmed. 

That's the only good thing about this chapter. Other than: wtf why can't that woman sample her own cooking?


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Sep 19, 2008)

hahaha bad cookin....so she doesnt eat her own food cause it sucks or what?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

Good chapter :WOW


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 20, 2008)

Watanuki and Syaoran Jr being brothers is looking more and more likely. If that's the case, then CCS Syaoran and Sakura are dead.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

I want to discuss this so bad but work is a killer


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 20, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Watanuki is related to Clow.



I'm glad they finally confirmed that long time theory.  Other than that this has kinda been a weird couple of chapters...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

Could Yuko be Su Yung?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Watanuki and Syaoran Jr being brothers is looking more and more likely. If that's the case, then CCS Syaoran and Sakura are dead.


Yeah, I definitely think they're brothers and Watanuki just doesn't remember since he gave up that memory. 

I can't believe CCS Sakura and Syaoran are dead though, if that's the case.  I'm surprised Sakura could die so easily though: she's a more powerful magician than Clow! Plus, what happened to all the Sakura Cards?


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Sep 25, 2008)

Ive been so confused by the last couple of chapters... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



why is it gross to eat the food you make? Seriously i make some damn delicious food.

Maybe she is just crazy? So i guess we can assume her food sucks because she doesnt put passion into making it maybe?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Food isnt just about the ingredients and the method, the intent and feelings matter as well. :3


----------



## Sawako (Sep 25, 2008)

littleblondepunk said:


> Ive been so confused by the last couple of chapters...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It's because she doesn't put any emotion into it, so it'll always taste bland no matter how closely she follows the recipe. There's a reason your mom's homecooking is always the best: it's because of the love for you she puts in it.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 27, 2008)

This chapter reminds me of how much I suck at cooking.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 27, 2008)

Im pretty good at it XD


----------



## Sawako (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm bad at cooking too.  Doumeki wouldn't even TOUCH anything I made.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 28, 2008)

Is there a new schedule for chapters?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2008)

New schedule will be out in October, but here's the latest that I forgot to post (sorry):


> 09/13 - Young Magazine #42 - Chapter 165.
> 09/22 - Young Magazine #43 - Chapter 166.
> 09/29 - Young Magazine #44 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 10/06 - Young Magazine #45 - Chapter 167.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 28, 2008)

Bah, so no chapter this week.

Holic and Tsubasa are the only manga I read that have such irregular releases.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2008)

That and Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't read HxH but I've heard that the mangaka likes to take breaks that last for months, then come back with a few chapters, only to take a break again.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2008)

He does. It's worse than Clamp.

Or maybe not worse than Clamp. Clamp hasn't worked in X/1999 or Legal Drug since they started TRC and Holic.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 28, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> Bah, so no chapter this week.
> 
> Holic and Tsubasa are the only manga I read that have such irregular releases.



Is it only a one week break this time???


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, we have another chapter next week, but no one knows beyond that.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 28, 2008)

That's good to hear.  I got a tad behind on holic for a while there.  Too busy.  But, I'm caught up again.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2008)

It's not that hard to catch up with Holic if you get behind because there's barely any chapters.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 28, 2008)

This is true.  At least we seem to be getting some plot progression here.  This series takes forever to make much progress.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2008)

I know. I feel like we haven't had any progression this whole year.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, that one story line lasted like forever it seemed like.  Did anything important even come out of that arc???


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2008)

What was the last arc again? Kohane?

No, nothing too important came out of that except the feather.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, Kohane was the last arc.  It seems like it went on forever due to the slow release of chapters...


----------



## Sawako (Sep 29, 2008)

I feel like the Kohane arc was so long ago that it shouldn't be the last arc.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

Bah Kohane arc D:

Poor Kohane though


----------



## Sawako (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, I feel bad for what happened to Kohane, but it would have been better without all the breaks. When the Kohane arc ended in the manga as the same time as the ANIME, you know something's wrong.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, I feel bad for what happened to Kohane, but it would have been better without all the breaks. When the Kohane arc ended in the manga as the same time as the ANIME, you know something's wrong.



That true enough.  Pretty funny as well.  It would have been over a long time ago though if CLAMP wouldn't have taken_ several_ breaks.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 29, 2008)

I know. They need to end this and get back to X/1999. I was telling my friend about the long break from X and that's when I realized how long it's really been.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2008)

Sadly, I'm really thinking that they have no intentions of finishing all of the series that they have on hiatus.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

Maken X ?? Whats X?


----------



## Sawako (Sep 29, 2008)

^X, otherwise known as X/1999, is another manga of Clamp's. They put it on hiatus then started TRC and Holic.

They need to finish X at least. They don't leave me on that stupid cliffhanger for all these years then not finish it. On my list of things to do before I die, reading the end of X is on there.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2008)

Well at this rate, you might be better off writing your own fanfiction ending.  

Either that or flying to Japan to personally ask the ladies from CLAMP what the holdup is.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 29, 2008)

If I do that, they may just tell me that I have to wait for their break to be over before they answer my question.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 29, 2008)

At least then you would know that they have some intentions of completing it.  I know that they said a few years ago that they would, but I'm doubting them.

You know we discuss CLAMP in general so much in here, we should have made a general CLAMP manga discussion thread at some point for things like this....


----------



## Sawako (Oct 4, 2008)

^They better finish them.  You'd think after all the years they put into X, they'd want to finish the story...

And this serves as the general CLAMP manga thread, sort of.  I doubt there are too many Clamp fans here, so it's fine for us to do this.

Anyway, there's a new schedule.


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal said:
			
		

> 09/29 - Young Magazine #44 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 10/06 - Young Magazine #45 - No XXXHOLiC schedule. CLAMP changed that, Chapter 167 was supposed to come out in this issue.
> 10/11 - Young Magazine #46 - Chapter 167.
> 10/20 - Young Magazine #47 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 4, 2008)

This schedule is the opposite of Tsubasa's.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 4, 2008)

Not quite. We DO get a chapter this month.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah my bad. Should have looked at the schedule more thoroughly. 

Chapter 167 in a week then.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 5, 2008)

They pushed xxxHOLiC back a week?  I really don't like it when they do this to us repeatedly.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Me either, but I've gotten used to it by now.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, I've gotten used to it too, but it's pretty disappointing nonetheless.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2008)

The worse thing is that even after breaks we only get 12-14 pages chapters that do nothing to advance the plot.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 5, 2008)

I know  Hopefully something plot-worthy will happen soon. I'm tired of this arc involving Doumeki's strange food powers.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, I'm tired of this arc too. Crossover with Tsubasa after this would be nice, but I guess it will have to wait until Tsubasa's flashback arc is over with.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, I'm really hoping that we had this filler arc because there's a crossover waiting to happen. I wonder if Watanuki plays a role in the Tsubasa flashback happening right now?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 5, 2008)

That's hard to say. For now it looks like the flashback only covers Syaoran and Sakura's past. I guess we'll have to wait and see. The day CLAMP finally reveals the connection between Watanuki and Syaoran can't be far away though.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 5, 2008)

I need to catch up with Tsubasa so the crossover bits make more sense. ;_; And, agreed, boring food arc is boring.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 5, 2008)

Trust me, you should catch up with TRC. It may be confusing as hell, but it's more interesting than Food Arc right now.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 6, 2008)

This current arc is as boring as the Kohane arc.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 6, 2008)

Kohane's arc actually looks really exciting compared to this. I mean, we got Crazy Kohane Mommy last arc. What does this have?


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 7, 2008)

Other than Doumeki's food powers or whatever, nothing.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 9, 2008)

Nu-chan, and anyone who doesn't follow TRC, go read chapter 201 of Tsubasa... now!


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

To all the XH fans here who do not read TRC, I _beg_ to differ with Ryoku. If you read it, it completely destroys the main plot point in xxxHolic. I have no idea why TRC spoiled such a thing when the answers in XH are so far away.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, I think it would be best for non-TRC readers to wait for it to be revealed in Holic. But anyone who wants to spoil themselves, go ahead.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I read it I follow both closely, I wish I didnt though, I prefer xxxHolic to Tsubasa and now Im always gonna be thinking TELL HIM YUUKO. TELL HIM. I feel cheated. I wanted to find out with Watanuki not before him


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Oct 10, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Well I read it I follow both closely, I wish I didnt though, I prefer xxxHolic to Tsubasa and now Im always gonna be thinking TELL HIM YUUKO. TELL HIM. I feel cheated. I wanted to find out with Watanuki not before him



i agree. I started reading both at the same time, so its like "Ahhhh.. crap "

Le Sigh. Damn you crazy twists and turns in the plot


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2008)

CLAMP should have planned it so that both series got the answers at the same time. But no, we're stuck with this boring food arc. -_-


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn it. =__= I read the Tsubabsa chapter. Now I am spooooooiled.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 16, 2008)

CLAMP is picking up the pace! Now if only something plot related would happen in those chapters...


----------



## Sawako (Oct 16, 2008)

I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 16, 2008)

*BLAM BITCHES!!!!*

12 pages. rofl, pathetic. At least some serious plot advancement is now underway, even if none of it makes any sense at all.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Oct 16, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Not 30 m., but still pretty large, and from a worn out Luffy.
> 
> 12 pages. rofl, pathetic. At least some serious plot advancement is now underway, *even if none of it makes any sense at all.*



Im so glad im not the only one who feels this way. Im like


"WTF IS GOING ON???"


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 16, 2008)

If you read the latest chapter of Tsubasa, it would make a whole lot more sense. But either the translation is terrible, or the entire chapter is, because the whole 'parent" thing isn't making sense. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



If he isn't a real person, then he doesn't have parents, but they word it like he does. Unless they mean CCS Sakura and Syaroan, but if that were true then the way it is worded makes even less sense. Nothing about this chapter was coherent.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 16, 2008)

I was hoping that this chapter would help me make some more sense of the latest Tsubasa chapter, but it just confused me more.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Oct 17, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> If you read the latest chapter of Tsubasa, it would make a whole lot more sense. But either the translation is terrible, or the entire chapter is, because the whole 'parent" thing isn't making sense.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i read the lastest Tsubasa, so i knew about the "clone"

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just still comepletely confused. Like, everything about Cardcaptor isnt makin any sense. Like, what was her wish?






Ryoko said:


> I was hoping that this chapter would help me make some more sense of the latest Tsubasa chapter, but it just confused me more.


Agreed.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2008)

I didn't think the chapter was that confusing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2008)

Syaoran's parents I think.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2008)

I read binktopia's scan and things were explained pretty well. As stated in both Tsubasa and Holic, Watanuki is Syaoran's replacement and thus CCS Syaoran and Sakura's son. I don't get why it's so confusing.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 17, 2008)

Because then both of them are dead, which not only would piss off the little girl fanbase that followed CCS (OK, yes, all the girls that followed CCS are now in their mid 20's, but still, this is a kiddy manga group), but defeat the purpose of TRC. Didn't Shaoran (or whatever his real name is) set off it save his mother in the first place? What would be the point if they both just randomly died? 

The way it was said sounded was as if he had "other" parents.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2008)

Syaoran set off on the journey to find Sakura because his mother had one of those prophetic dreams. He didn't do it to save his mother. 

Why would Watanuki have other parents if he's supposed to fill the void that Syaoran left behind?


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 17, 2008)

Because Japan makes no sense? Go watched Yu-gi-oh the Abridged, he explains how little much sense it actually doesn't do. Did that sense make? Couldhaps, but neither doesn't does this.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2008)

What?


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 17, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> What?



Expercisely.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm just confused as to where Watanuki came from. So, he just popped out or nowhere?

And it depresses me to know that CCS!Sakura and CCS!Syaoran are probably dead.  All because Syaoran Jr. wanted to get the girl.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 17, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> I'm just confused as to where Watanuki came from.



You see, when a man and a woman love each other very much, the man places his... On second thought, ask mommy and daddy.

I don't think the CCS characters are dead, they still have a part to play. And if they are, then it would be fine since Sakura would have seen it coming.

Don't forget though, Who's-her-face said she hoped to meet the "real one" some day. But then, she DOES have the real staff, apparently, so maybe that was all a lie.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 30, 2008)

Blondey, I don't think anyone gets this or TRC anymore. I think I'm just going to give up on it until someone can figure out wtf is happening.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2008)

Put the series on hold until it has ended. Maybe everything will make more sense if you read it all in one go.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 30, 2008)

littleblondepunk said:


> Someone.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat.  Out of all the possible things that Watanuki could have been this never crossed my mind....


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think anyone saw that coming. If there's anything CLAMP's good at, it's making things confusing for the readers.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

Yuuko(cant make a funny u /lazy) makes me sad, because she seems sad


----------



## Sawako (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww, this chapter was sad.  Poor Watanuki.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

Why does Yuko care so much though? I feel sad for Watanuki but more so for her for some reason


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 30, 2008)

Confusing and upsetting chapter, eh? :/


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder if we'll get some serious Holic/Tsubasa crossover action soon.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 30, 2008)

Nagasumi said:


> I wonder if we'll get some serious Holic/Tsubasa crossover action soon.



WataxSyao action isn't happening, give it up.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 30, 2008)

Sumi, didn't know you liked WataxSyao.

Anyway, don't you consider this a serious crossover? It's pretty important for both stories.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 30, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Confusing and upsetting chapter, eh? :/



That it was.  Poor Watanuki, I feel so bad for him now.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 31, 2008)

Crossover as in characters from both worlds interact with each other in the present, not the revelations that the last few chapters have revolved around.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 maybe yuko is sad because she used to be clow reids lover? and that they had some connection and maybe Watanuki is some sort of reminder for her


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 31, 2008)

^ I always felt those 2 (yuko & clow) were closer then just friends


----------



## Sawako (Nov 3, 2008)

noobthemusical said:


> ^ I always felt those 2 (yuko & clow) were closer then just friends


I agree. I think Yuuko loves Clow.


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 7, 2008)

Link removed

OK, seriously, fuck clamp. 10 pages, and another 2 week break? How lazy can you possibly be? I don't care how many projects you have going, hire some more employees. Or put hte less popular ones off until your better ones are finished, Jesus!

As for the "cooking girl" in this arc, someone needs to put that bitch down. I mean, seriously, no one will miss her.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 7, 2008)

Why in the FUCK was this only 10 pages long?

I hate you clamp. Burn in hell


----------



## stardust (Nov 7, 2008)

_CLAAAAAAAAMP. ;_;_



CoonDawg said:


> gate
> Or put hte less popular ones off until your better ones are finished, Jesus!



_Also, this; so much.

CLAAAAAAAMP.

;_;_


----------



## Sawako (Nov 7, 2008)

What the hell, Clamp? 10 pages?!

Yeah, I have to agree now that Clamp is just getting really lazy. Holic keeps having breaks so TRC can catch up, yet we're getting this 10 page BS?


----------



## stardust (Nov 7, 2008)

_We're getting filler material for seven pages, really. It's almost insulting.  _


----------



## Sawako (Nov 9, 2008)

Oops, forgot to post this.  Sorry.


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal.com said:
			
		

> 11/01 - Young Magazine #49 - Chapter 169 (on sale).
> 11/10 - Young Magazine #50 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 11/17 - Young Magazine #51 - Chapter 170.
> 11/22 - Young Magazine #52 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> ...


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 10, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> What the hell, Clamp? 10 pages?!
> 
> Yeah, I have to agree now that Clamp is just getting really lazy. Holic keeps having breaks so TRC can catch up, yet we're getting this 10 page BS?


Yeah, that was pretty irritating to me too.  13 pages was bad enough.  Is this our smallest chapter yet?



Ryoko said:


> Oops, forgot to post this.  Sorry.



Thanks.  

So no chapter until 11/17 then?  Hopefully they don't move it or something.


----------



## stardust (Nov 11, 2008)

_CLAMP did ten page chapters in X, too. The only one that comes to mind now is during volume sixteen, but I'm pretty sure there were others. Urgh. _


----------



## Sawako (Nov 11, 2008)

RetroRainbow said:


> _CLAMP did ten page chapters in X, too. The only one that comes to mind now is during volume sixteen, but I'm pretty sure there were others. Urgh. _


Did they? I can't remember. I read X by the volume so the short chapters didn't bug me as much.


----------



## stardust (Nov 20, 2008)

_Aye, they did; I remember because I reread the series pretty recently. 

It didn't bother me as much with the ten pages at the time, as we got a decent enough story with it. The HOLiC ten paged chapter bothered me to no end because practically nothing happened. _


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 27, 2008)

Yea...even with these 10 page chapters, not much is really revealed of any importance. 

Sometimes I get the feeling that CLAMP's major reason for making xxxHolic was to support Tsubasa's storyline


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 29, 2008)

new chapter, 170

Car 7
last panel is well done. i know it's not very detailed, but it just seems so right.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 30, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> new chapter, 170
> 
> Link removed
> last panel is well done. i know it's not very detailed, but it just seems so right.



Thanks.  So, Dec. 15th is the next chapter?  And we have color pages?


----------



## stardust (Dec 1, 2008)

_That was a nice little chapter. Liked the panel where Yuuko and Haruka were both smoking back-to-back; went well. The notes about the 'butterfly's dream' towards the end gave an interesting insight towards the whole thing. I would have thought that it just meant change, or something._


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 1, 2008)

I hated the chapter. 

Pretty convenient how the fortune teller changes her tune.
They should have planned better from the start not clean up plot points this late in the manga.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are the upcoming chapters!


			
				ChibiYuuto @ Livejournal.com said:
			
		

> 12/01 - Young Magazine #01 - Chapter 170 (on sale).
> 12/08 - Young Magazine #02 - No XXXHOLiC scheduled.
> 12/15 - Young Magazine #03 - Chapter 171. Beginning of tankoubon 15 - Color pages.
> 12/22 - Young Magazine #04 & #05 - Chapter 172.
> ...





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I hated the chapter.
> 
> Pretty convenient how the fortune teller changes her tune.
> They should have planned better from the start not clean up plot points this late in the manga.


I agree. That seemed a bit sloppy.

Nice to see Yuuko and Haruka meeting though!


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 1, 2008)

Yuuko and Haruko meeting was a highlight though 

I wonder why he is now visible to her


----------



## Sawako (Dec 1, 2008)

It must mean something. Maybe they need to communicate with each other to prepare for upcoming events.


----------



## Nuriel (Dec 1, 2008)

Kinda just an okay chapter for me.  Hopefully the next one has more going on, that might be asking for too much with this series...



RetroRainbow said:


> _That was a nice little chapter. Liked the panel where Yuuko and Haruka were both smoking back-to-back; went well. The notes about the 'butterfly's dream' towards the end gave an interesting insight towards the whole thing. I would have thought that it just meant change, or something._



I was glad that they added that note on the Butterfly's dream as well.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 19, 2008)

No one posted this yet, so... River Country Ravine chapter 171.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I thought for sure that the conversation was going to go like this:

"You're OK with watching yourself?"
"Yes"
"You're fine with touching yourself, too?"
"...I don't know what you want to say"
"I want to watch you touch yourself"





I really, really thought he was going to say something like that. It was totally going in that direction.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 20, 2008)

For a sec, I thought the translator messed up with Watanuki's bit for that part


----------



## stardust (Jan 23, 2009)

_I got shivers at the part when Watanuki said the Hitsuzen part on page ten; It's definitley foreshadowing. He even looked like Yuuko, as he was saying that. Had that eerily serene way that Yuuko usually says it. Since the shop itself was made for Watanuki's arrival, I've always wondered; perhaps Watanuki will take over from Yuuko? Rather unrelated to the chapter at hand, but just throwing that in there._


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright, let's all be honest: This series has turned into solidified fail. It just needs to end.

xxxHolic and TRC hold zero interest any more. It was dragged on far too long with far too many stupid fillers and author breaks. They should just end the series, it is looooooong last its prime.


----------



## stardust (Jan 23, 2009)

_I never liked Tsubasa that much, I say that openly, but I do adore HOLiC. Tsubasa has been going on for far too long. And I weep inside to think, that they could have been doing a different, unfinished series instead of time it took for CLAMP to churn out about ten, eleven volumes of pure filler when it first began. Urgh. With regards to HOLiC, I still like it, quite a lot. The only reason I'm somewhat losing patience with it now is this recent arc, where nothing is happening, as such. Annoys me like crazy that while Tsubasa is actually progressing with it's plot, HOLiC is left hanging. No doubt, the whole food symbolism is important in regards to Watanuki, but the recent arc is really moving too slow.

Well, they'll both be finished this year, anyway._


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Mar 3, 2009)

New chapters out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



what the fuck  I dont want my sweet sweet witch to die! Still pretty confused though on this story. Im assuming that Yuuko was a creation of Clow? And now we come to the little container that was at the beginning of the story. Why is that in what im assuming is Yuuko's closet of mysterious crap?


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 4, 2009)

LittleBlondePunk said:


> New chapters out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel better.  I thought I was the only one kinda confused...


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 12, 2009)

yes what's the deal with the lady who won't eat her own cooking?  i'd like to see more of what's going on with yuuko and watanuki's connection to her. and some cameos from trc.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been reading this manga for a while now and I really really enjoy it a lot. I don't know what it is about it that makes it awesome.

It wasn't until I started reading TRC that I truly saw how awesome Yuuko was. 

I guess I also like how both stories are intertwined.

And I would also like to know what happened to the original Sakura that gave up her star staff.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 12, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> yes what's the deal with the lady who won't eat her own cooking?  i'd like to see more of what's going on with yuuko and watanuki's connection to her. and some cameos from trc.



  I think everyone is getting kinda tired of the lady who won't eat her own cooking (does she have a name, anyone?).  

As for Yuuko, she has only been gone one chapter so far, and like halfhearted said before, her absence is really obvious.  It is interesting that she disappeared and anything related to her (Makono, Maru, Mono), but the store remains.  I'm getting really curious what the overall purpose behind everything will be, and what the egg will hatch.  Not much of anything happened this chapter (although I did love the Doumeki and Watanuki interaction).


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 12, 2009)

This Manga turned to shit the moment Kohane showed up. I'm sorry, but let's all be honest about that.

It's now some 10-page twice-a-month manga that has no relevence or even plot. It's about some woman who won't eat her own cooking, for Christ's sake. I keep reading it, because I was a massive fan of the rest of the manga, but I just kind of glaze over when I read it now. Even TRC is getting boring, but at least THAT still has plot.


----------



## keikai24 (Mar 12, 2009)

what exactly is/or who is Yuuko ,and what happen her I didn't really  understand the explaination at all.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 13, 2009)

Holy shit!!!


I just caught up to TRC and no wonder Yuuko hasn't returned.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 13, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> This Manga turned to shit the moment Kohane showed up. I'm sorry, but let's all be honest about that.
> 
> It's now some 10-page twice-a-month manga that has no relevence or even plot. It's about some woman who won't eat her own cooking, for Christ's sake. I keep reading it, because I was a massive fan of the rest of the manga, but I just kind of glaze over when I read it now. Even TRC is getting boring, but at least THAT still has plot.



why are you still ranting?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 13, 2009)

Because only real fans Bitch, Everyone else praises it (you know kind of like how people say bleach started sucking after SS arc(to disagree is herasy))


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 14, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> why are you still ranting?



I am here, on a manga and anime forum. Do you actually think I have anything else to do with my spare time? Really?

And my point is legitimate. Manga was really good, but I have no idea what the hell CLAMP is thinking.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 25, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Holy shit!!!
> 
> 
> I just caught up to TRC and no wonder Yuuko hasn't returned.



I still a bit behind on TRC.  I should read and get caught up so that I know what else is going on....


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Booooo @ events in Tsubasa affecting xxxHolic too much AGAIN.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

I just got my first three volumes back from a friend, urge to re-read rising


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 26, 2009)

Once again, we're given a short chapter that HOLDS ZERO RELEVANCE TO ANYTHING AT ALL. TRC and xxxHolic should be be tying together full-steam by now, but all that's happened is Yuko disappeared. We're still dealing with the dumb ho that won't eat her food. I mean, really, only in Japan can they make this shit up and sell it as entertaining.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Watanuki will make Yuko's wish come true :c


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2009)

WTF is her wish anyway, why the hell doesn't he have any powers and where are his implied to be living relative ie Toya and Sakuras gay friend (I cant believe I forgot her name)


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 26, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Once again, we're given a short chapter that HOLDS ZERO RELEVANCE TO ANYTHING AT ALL. TRC and xxxHolic should be be tying together full-steam by now, but all that's happened is Yuko disappeared. We're still dealing with the dumb ho that won't eat her food. I mean, really, only in Japan can they make this shit up and sell it as entertaining.



Yeah.  I'm wondering how much longer the story will focus on this woman who won't eat her own cooking.  I can't figure out what the importance of this is...


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> This Manga turned to shit the moment Kohane showed up. I'm sorry, but let's all be honest about that.
> 
> It's now some 10-page twice-a-month manga that has no relevence or even plot. It's about some woman who won't eat her own cooking, for Christ's sake. I keep reading it, because I was a massive fan of the rest of the manga, but I just kind of glaze over when I read it now. Even TRC is getting boring, but at least THAT still has plot.


I like kohane. 




noobthemusical said:


> Because only real fans Bitch, Everyone else praises it (you know kind of like how people say bleach started sucking after SS arc(to disagree is herasy))


 only if you don't truly love and worship it i suppose... 



CoonDawg said:


> I am here, on a manga and anime forum. Do you actually think I have anything else to do with my spare time? Really?
> 
> And my point is legitimate. Manga was really good, but I have no idea what the hell CLAMP is thinking.


 How could you not see it coming.... xxxholic and trc has been connected ever since the beginning.

 Am I the only one who thought that they were going to keep interconnecting.... 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Watanuki will make Yuko's wish come true :c


 i know!!!  



noobthemusical said:


> WTF is her wish anyway, why the hell doesn't he have any powers and where are his implied to be living relative ie Toya and Sakuras gay friend (I cant believe I forgot her name)



are you talking about Tomoyo? 

the wish is supposed to be revealed when clamp wishes... 


and omg wtf you guys are a bunch of haters.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 26, 2009)

To the first one you quoted me: I like Kohane too, and she's easily my favorite character. However, we all know that the moment she showed up with her arc that was 3 times the length it needed to be, this story went DOWN HILL FAST.

To the second one: What didn't I see coming? If I've complained about anything it is that the two stories AREN'T coming together.


----------



## pfft (Mar 27, 2009)

well there is a new chapter out sucka's.... 


and It was short but I liked it. anyone read it yet?


----------



## Sawako (Mar 27, 2009)

It was alright.

I am getting tired of the manga's insanely slow pacing. Yuuko is going to be gone for two years at this rate.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 27, 2009)

Impossible I Sense Plot and it over 9000

Also good chapter some plot at last.
But damn no chapter till the 13th


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 27, 2009)

pfft said:


> well there is a new chapter out sucka's....
> 
> 
> and It was short but I liked it. anyone read it yet?



I liked it as well.  Good chapter.


----------



## pfft (Mar 28, 2009)

^ definitely! i was so touched by watanuki! and I still think doumeki is going to use that egg for something important!


----------



## Fran (Mar 28, 2009)

hey guys, should i read or watch xxxholic? or do both?


----------



## Sawako (Mar 28, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> hey guys, should i read or watch xxxholic? or do both?


You can do both if you want, but you really should read it at least. 

Manga >>>>> Anime


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 28, 2009)

You really MUST read it, but watch it as well.


----------



## Fran (Mar 28, 2009)

already made a start reading it, so I guess I could finish that off first. loving this art pek clamp


----------



## pfft (Mar 29, 2009)

Clamp has the best art... they are the best mangaka for art..... ever.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Theres way better art out there than clamps. There characters look like stick men.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 29, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ definitely! i was so touched by watanuki! and I still think doumeki is going to use that egg for something important!


Yeah me too.  They have brought it up a few times in the recent chapters, so it is seeming more and more important...



Mattaru said:


> hey guys, should i read or watch xxxholic? or do both?



read it.


----------



## pfft (Mar 29, 2009)

^ I know!!!! watanuki  is sooo adorable and I heart him so much! Doumeki's gonna be a hero and save him! and then watanuki is gonna grant yuko's wish! :ho 



and noone puts more detail into every page of their manga as clamp has so many times, plus their "style" is always evolving (although I prefer the X/1999 and Clover style the most) but I have always loved all their styles, as long as its done my Mokona as the main artist.... I don't care for the other one who did Suki as much.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 10, 2009)

Miley Cyrus on Interview Unscripted


*Spoiler*: __ 



OH MY GOD SHE ATE THEM, THIS IS THE BIGGEST TURN OF EVENTS SINCE JESUS CHRIST ROSE FROM THE DEAD!!1111

Seriously Clamp, what the hell is wrong with you? No one on this planet could possibly care about this stupid woman and her food fetish, and yet we've still spent 755 chapters on her. Why? Why God, why?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 10, 2009)

I read it a bit ago too WOW NICE PLOT GUYS

But I also caught up with Tsubasa and I'm raging even more that (last 5 chaps) Yuko's been stolen from Holic for so long


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2009)

^^well haters it finally seems to be over... that bitch finally fucking ate watanukis food  how dare she fucking not do it earlier! 

I love yuko's pipe... T_T i should smoke a cig ....

I want to know what watanuki is gonna do about yuko!


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 11, 2009)

lol good chapter.
i'm glad that she finally ate his frakking food. lol she's going to be all like, "wow it's good. you were right watanuki! when i had a piece of your food i can definitely feel the love and care you put in it. i will try harder to put my love into mine. i'm not a horrible person afterall!"


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2009)

^ cept she is a horrible person


----------



## Sawako (Apr 11, 2009)

I just had to laugh at the seriousness of the woman saying she ate them.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 11, 2009)

thats what i call mangadramatic


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 11, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> I just had to laugh at the seriousness of the woman saying she ate them.


That was indeed amazing


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> I just had to laugh at the seriousness of the woman saying she ate them.



That made me laugh too.  I'm just glad she finally ate the damn things...


----------



## Sawako (Apr 12, 2009)

How long did it take her to eat them? A month?

Geez. All of that wasted food! I would have eaten it.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

It has been at least that long.  CLAMP really are the masters of dragging something out.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 12, 2009)

Must have been longer then a month


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 12, 2009)

Worst chapter of xxxHolic since... since I started reading it.

C'mon clamp. YOU ONLY GAVE US 12 PAGES AND THATS ALL YOU HAD TO SAY?!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 12, 2009)

Tsubasa is kinda hogging everything


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

This is very true.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 12, 2009)

I havent read this manga


but going for the title...its about an alcoholic pornstar or something like that? im curious


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

lol, not even close.

Summary from ann:



> Yuuko is a witch who grants people's wishes, but in return the person has to give up something precious. Watanuki Kimihiro, a man who has visions, encounters Yuuko and she promises to get rid of the spirits that torment him. In return Watanuki must work in Yuuko's shop and help her grant other people's wishes.


----------



## Fallopian Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

i love xxxholic.

it's basically, overall, my favourite piece of fiction coming out of japan these days.

it's so incredible that something, one thing, can inspire awe (at the everyday beauty in the settings, even a tea server recieves special attention,) tears (at the lonelyness of watanuki,) and fear (like the monkey paw episode.)


----------



## Hagen (Apr 12, 2009)

ok, but what's the meaning of the title?


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

The way I heard it explained was that the _xxx_ are basically variables and can mean whatever.  The suffix _holic_ means addiction.  This series deals a lot with people being addicted/troubled by something.  That is where the 'holic' portion comes in.  They come to Yuuko for help with these problems.  It is a pretty vague title, and difficult to explain I guess.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 12, 2009)

hmm. interesting

thanx for clarifying. ambiguous title indeed, but at least not as much as "Bleach"


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah.  I don't think that Bleach's title can ever be properly explained.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 12, 2009)

Bleach, we still don't know what the hell it means

Also a rather crappy chapter way to short and not enought in it


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

We've had too many of these extra short chapters.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 12, 2009)

bleach cuz his hair is bleached. 

yeah these chapters are short. even trc is short. trc has a bunch of action shots where i don't know what the hell is going on.

but it's interesting to see these short chapters and how choppy their time of reference is. things just seem so fragmented in holic these days


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

I just don't like these extra short chapters because it is taking way to long to progress the story.  Look how many chapters have been devoted to this woman not eating Watanuki's food.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah, it's pretty frakking annoying but what are you gonna do? 
let's just try to understand why clamp is exploring the story in this manner


----------



## Kraker2k (Apr 12, 2009)

Locard said:


> hmm. interesting
> 
> thanx for clarifying. ambiguous title indeed, but at least not as much as "Bleach"



Oh and the way to pronounce the title is just "holic" the x's are all silent.

lol Clamp.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm pretty curious myself.  There has to be something important to come out of this food eating/cooking arc thing.  I'm just not sure what the importance will be...


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe he'll remember eating something his mum used to make.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 12, 2009)

There better be a point to this.

Maybe it turns out that Watanuki's food is poison that kills people who he doesn't know well. Only people he knows well are immune to its effects, which is why Doumeki sticks around (for the good food). And that's why that woman is angry, because she's going to die.

No I highly doubt that's it. But I'm sure there's some point to this. I don't know what exactly, but there has to be. Clamp wouldn't waste their time with this otherwise.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not sure why she could possibly be so pissed off.  She just looks really, really mad at Watanuki though.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 12, 2009)

She's probably pissed off because he kept annoying her for all this time until she finally ate them, and now she's saying, "Look! I ate them! Get out of my life, you stalker!"


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> She's probably pissed off because he kept annoying her for all this time until she finally ate them, and now she's saying, "Look! I ate them! Get out of my life, you stalker!"



That could be really true.  He did leave a lot of food for her.  :amazed


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe it's important because watanuki can't actually taste anything


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe it tasted bad

Alternatively my theory of Exterme anger/horror = Really turned on could work and she wants to eat some Watanuki


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

Kinda off topic but, has anyone else seen these Maro & Moro figures yet?


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 12, 2009)

no i have not  
anime figurines always look better online than they do in real life.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

I was looking for CLAMP release news and found that instead...

I haven't bought any figures like that before, I couldn't really imagine paying that much for them.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 12, 2009)

they probably have a sign at their door that reads, "We're Clamp bitches! We do what we want :ho"


----------



## Sawako (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know why people pay so much for figurines. I don't think they're worth it.

Sorry Maru and Moro.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 12, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> they probably have a sign at their door that reads, "We're Clamp bitches! We do what we want :ho"





They probably could get away with that.


----------



## pfft (Apr 13, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I just don't like these extra short chapters because it is taking way to long to progress the story.  Look how many chapters have been devoted to this woman not eating Watanuki's food.


well since they are so short it hasn't really been that long now has it  

personally my monthly chapters of Nana by ai yazawa last like 50 pages
so if you think of it like that , it hasnt been that long



KillerFan said:


> yeah, it's pretty frakking annoying but what are you gonna do?
> let's just try to understand why clamp is exploring the story in this manner


yeah, i dont see why people get so pissed off, i mean if you want to just hold off for a long time and read it all at once. fucking sounds logical to me. 



Nuriel said:


> I'm pretty curious myself.  There has to be something important to come out of this food eating/cooking arc thing.  I'm just not sure what the importance will be...


definitely something important, having to do with my watanuki most likely 



Ryoko said:


> There better be a point to this.
> 
> Maybe it turns out that Watanuki's food is poison that kills people who he doesn't know well. Only people he knows well are immune to its effects, which is why Doumeki sticks around (for the good food). And that's why that woman is angry, because she's going to die.
> 
> No I highly doubt that's it. But I'm sure there's some point to this. I don't know what exactly, but there has to be. Clamp wouldn't waste their time with this otherwise.


I don't think it has to do with that damn woman at all.



Nuriel said:


> I'm not sure why she could possibly be so pissed off.  She just looks really, really mad at Watanuki though.


she is probably annoyed more than anything else. 



noobthemusical said:


> Maybe it tasted bad
> 
> Alternatively my theory of Exterme anger/horror = Really turned on could work and she wants to eat some Watanuki


and watanuki never cooks bad food, but then again watanuki hasnt been himself lately.... I remember at one point I was even questioning his existence... like ; what if he was dead like haruka or something  



KillerFan said:


> they probably have a sign at their door that reads, "We're Clamp bitches! We do what we want :ho"



fuck yeah they can do what they want!


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 13, 2009)

pfft said:


> well since they are so short it hasn't really been that long now has it
> 
> personally my monthly chapters of Nana by ai yazawa last like 50 pages
> so if you think of it like that , it hasnt been that long



That is true enough.  At least we get chapters almost every week now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2009)

NEW CHAPTER


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 18, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> NEW CHAPTER



Thanks for the link.  Not a bad chapter overall.  It seems like this cooking storyline is ending soon.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 19, 2009)

gosh i hope so. 
but... i kinda don't like these cheesy obvious endings to side stories and such.


----------



## pfft (Apr 19, 2009)

T_T because kf is too cold blooded and cruel he cannot be kind like watanuki :ho 


I adore that watanuki would be so sweet and kind... even against what is best for him. 
i love those kind of people in clamp stories.

makes me fuzzy inside.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 19, 2009)

I really like Watanuki's character as well.  Hopefully Clamp will end this story and manga happily for him.


----------



## Sawako (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree. Watanuki is such a kind person and he only deserves a kind, nice ending.


----------



## Nuriel (May 9, 2009)

180

I can't believe I missed seeing that come out until now...


----------



## pfft (May 11, 2009)

^ do you think watanuki is crazy? is yuko real? was it all made up in his mind!?!?!?


----------



## Nuriel (May 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure she was real.  But, this manga can get confusing sometimes.  I just know that I miss Yuuko.


----------



## Sawako (May 11, 2009)

I wonder what happened to Yuuko. Her physical disappearance made her disappear from everyone's memories. How weird! I wonder if the Tsubasa gang remembers her still, or if it's only Watanuki that'll remember her.


----------



## Nuriel (May 11, 2009)

Hopefully, now that this cooking story is getting along we will start to find out more about what is happening to Yuuko.  And good question about the Tsubasa gang...


----------



## Sawako (May 11, 2009)

I think right now Yuuko's probably hanging out in the dream world, since she appeared in the dream world in TRC. If only Watanuki could have a dream involving her again, then he'd see her!

Although I'm not really sure if their timelines match up right now so we'll have to see.


----------



## Nuriel (May 11, 2009)

Well, if we are lucky since this chapter focused a lot on her not being there, maybe they will continue dealing with that next chapter.  Then, maybe will find out a bit more.


----------



## Kraker2k (May 13, 2009)

If you read this week's Tsubasa you'll know some of her fate.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

I am gonna assume you guys read TRC but just in case I will put this shit in spoiler tags; 

BUT 
*Spoiler*: __ 



So wit this weeks new trc I am guessing yuko hasn't really been alive alive; and communicating with watanuki as a being who wasn't alive like doumeki's grandfather maybe?!?!?!?! 


 or something totally weird like that.


----------



## Nuriel (May 13, 2009)

Kraker2k said:


> If you read this week's Tsubasa you'll know some of her fate.



Great.  I haven't read it yet.  I'll go do that now.


----------



## Sawako (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, TRC definitely revealed a lot about Yuuko. Hopefully the xxxHolic chapter discusses it too.


----------



## pfft (May 13, 2009)

love triangle?!?!?!


----------



## Nuriel (May 13, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, TRC definitely revealed a lot about Yuuko. Hopefully the xxxHolic chapter discusses it too.



Wow.  I am really surprised.  I can't wait for holic now.  It better keep up the Yuuko discussion.


----------



## Smoke (May 17, 2009)

YUUKO NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

YUKOOO


----------



## pfft (May 17, 2009)

Smoke said:


> YUUKO NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DUDE! you read xxholic!?!?!?!?


----------



## Nuriel (May 17, 2009)

Smoke said:


> YUUKO NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





noobthemusical said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> YUKOOO



At least it's comforting to know that we all feel this way.


----------



## Sawako (May 17, 2009)

I knew there would be a sad past about her so I'm not really going "YUUKO NOOOOOO " but it is still sad.


----------



## stardust (May 21, 2009)

G-good god. ;_;

You know, I think everyone had a feeling all along that Yuuko wasn't supposed to be there. The shop was cut off from everything, and you could only enter the shop if you needed to. It explains a lot, and I'm not surprised to hear that Yuuko was already dead.

Watanuki's rather emotional outburst was completely justified. With meeting Yuuko, his life changed, and all for the better. One can only imagine how he must be feeling, having his mentor, and the closest thing he has to a parent disappear.


----------



## pfft (May 21, 2009)

^ Well that is debateable; I mean sure in the story it is like she shouldn't be there since she is dead; but what about hitsuzen and everything happens for a reason.

By that rationale which is Yuko's trademark phrase; she was meant to be there....


----------



## pfft (May 23, 2009)

new holic chapter Narutopedia


----------



## Smoke (May 23, 2009)

once again



YUUKO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love you, you're my most favorite female character ever


----------



## Waveblade (May 23, 2009)

Learning what Yuuko's wish is =


----------



## Nuriel (May 23, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Learning what Yuuko's wish is =



My thoughts exactly.  This was such a depressing chapter.  I hope she comes back.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2009)

I'm calling it watanukisnext client is either Syaoran or Sakura to find Syaran/Sakura.

whichever one isn't featured in xxxholic will be in Tsubasa...

really read Tsubasa or this wouldn't make much sense


----------



## Kikyo (May 23, 2009)

Yuuko


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone else reading the new chapter?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it going to make me cry again?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think it was quite as depressing as the last chapter.  Plus, it's 18 pages this time.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, this chapter wasn't as depressing. Last chapter was really sad.  Poor Yuuko.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 5, 2009)

I was very happy to see a longer length chapter though.  I can't remember the last time we had a chapter this long.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know if it's because I read lots of manga, but to me "long ch" means 30+ pages, so I was happy. Then I get to page 18 and it ends.


But yea, good chap, nice to see the twins are back.


----------



## pfft (Jul 6, 2009)

i luled when they said it was a longer chapter and it was 18 pages instead of the usual 12-15. 

but topic wise I am waiting for watanuki to somehow save yuko or something... SOMETHING

and I want more kohane and watanuki time.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 6, 2009)

pfft said:


> i luled when they said it was a longer chapter and it was 18 pages instead of the usual 12-15.
> 
> but topic wise I am waiting for watanuki to somehow save yuko or something... SOMETHING
> 
> and I want more kohane and watanuki time.



I know what you mean but.........


It was Yuuko's wish, doing something like that would make it worthless, I think.


I love Kohane but right now I just really want Kunogi to comfort him or something.




Yuuko


----------



## pfft (Jul 6, 2009)

^I am still wondering when Doumeki is gonna bust out and use that egg too... like is that time coming soon or something. 

and aww ; _ ; at maru and moro being sad and hugging on watanuki. 

we haven't seen himawari in awhile... or so it seems to me 

and I love yuko   I think we are all hoping and wishing, and thinking that watanuki is not gonna let it end like this.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm eager to find out what is in that egg as well.  I wonder what it will be used for???


----------



## Sawako (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope the egg has a good purpose and doesn't end up being something stupid.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2009)

I miss Yuko...it was sooo sad when she vanished....T____T 

I feel the same way about the egg too....

Just a quick question: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So Yuko died (for the second time) because she was attacked by Fei Wong when the shop began to disappear? 

Another question:

So the Syaroan traveling w/ Sakura isn't the real one? If he isn't, then who is he? I know that Watanuki is a clone of Syraoan, but which one, the real one or the one traveling w/ Fei, Kurogane, and Sakura? O___O; Sorry if my question is stupid or really baffling... I don't read Tsubasa that much.


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

new chapter Link removed


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 31, 2009)

oh my! this is wrapping up pek


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2009)

So much plot in new chapter? Chicken or the Egg?


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 31, 2009)

egg  but wait.. the egg is really the chicken


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

this chapter does beat out TRC's new chapter


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah maybe.. 
but how could you say that to a chapter with so much love and heartbreak in TRC? not to mention the "OMG FUUUUUUUCK" face in the last page.


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

I loved that chapter too; despite all the lil haters posting. 

and hahaha OMG FUCK was right!


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 31, 2009)

i loved that expression on his face. it's like the face i make when i read clamp stuff.


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

^ you now are fei wong. 

i thought ; aww how sweet! and then i seen his face and thought ewww, why!


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 31, 2009)

such a sexy man to look up to. he's my idol!


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

fei wong for miss america!


----------



## stardust (Jul 31, 2009)

Especially that chin, eh? 

Poor Maru and Moro. I truly feel sorry for them. God, HOLiC is really depressing me lately. Especially when Watanuki was holding Yuuko's butterfly outfit.

;_;


----------



## pfft (Jul 31, 2009)

maru and moro are soo sweet and cute!  

 watanuki will give them loves.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 1, 2009)

pfft said:


> new chapter ch.252



Good chapter.  The next one can't come soon enough.  I can't wait to find out what Watanuki plans on doing.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

hopefully it'll be something sad and hard to swallow. like, let her go


----------



## Sawako (Aug 1, 2009)

I love how they talk about the egg, yet I still don't know what it's supposed to do. It's bugging me now!


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

hatches into a butterfree butterfly and then turns into yuuko?


----------



## pfft (Aug 2, 2009)

i was wondering what was up with the doumeki/watanuki vision. the part where doumeki says " they made their choice" etc. that part.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 4, 2009)

watanuki smoking is win


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 4, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> I love how they talk about the egg, yet I still don't know what it's supposed to do. It's bugging me now!


Wanna know nao >.<


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 4, 2009)

If watanuki decides to stay as a granter and live like that, then doumeki would choose to be with his buddy? use the egg to live as long? crack it open and out comes a new doumeki?

or a clone like trc?


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 4, 2009)

Chapter 185 is posted.



KillerFan said:


> If watanuki decides to stay as a granter and live like that, then doumeki would choose to be with his buddy? use the egg to live as long? crack it open and out comes a new doumeki?
> 
> or a clone like trc?


It's scaring me to think that your last theory could be a valid possibility.


----------



## stardust (Aug 4, 2009)

No more clones. Please.

How many are in Tsubasa currently, anyway? Six?!

Edit; I read the newest chapter just there.

Watanuki's decision to stay in the shop is not surprising, as there has been quite a bit of foreshadowing leading up to it. It's rather tragic that he can't leave. Even Yuuko was able to leave. It's evident that Doumeki is furious, but he still hasn't used the egg. I'm really curious, now more than ever, as to what it's for.


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> watanuki smoking is win



FUCK i was soo thinking the exact same thing as you!  

--------------------
Doumeki! what are you gonna do!


----------



## stardust (Aug 4, 2009)

All I thought was that it was probably the most explicit thing CLAMP have ever drawn.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Aug 4, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> No more clones. Please.
> 
> How many are in Tsubasa currently, anyway? Six?!



Just 2 clones, well 3, maybe.  Wait, forgot that one girl might be 1.  Make that four.  If you consider some very acid trip level theories.... six. 

3 active clones account Watanuki as a clone like being.

I still think Watanuki either is or will be Clow Reed though.  Wait... that would mean


----------



## Sawako (Aug 4, 2009)

Kiyoshi said:


> I still think Watanuki either is or will be Clow Reed though.  Wait... that would mean


Actually I was just thinking that Watanuki became Fei Wong Reed, using the shop's powers to try to revive Yuuko.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 4, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> Actually I was just thinking that Watanuki became Fei Wong Reed, using the shop's powers to try to revive Yuuko.



oh what a mindfuck.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Aug 4, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> Actually I was just thinking that Watanuki became Fei Wong Reed, using the shop's powers to try to revive Yuuko.



Wow that is a mindfuck


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> Actually I was just thinking that Watanuki became Fei Wong Reed, using the shop's powers to try to revive Yuuko.



too fugly to be watanuki. but i like it anyways for being different.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 10, 2009)

Fei Wong is too ugly + eye difference.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know how I missed that a new chapter had came out....

Anyway, Watanuki trying to smoke was my favorite part of the chapter.  I wonder how long he will have to wait for Yuuko to return???


----------



## Sawako (Aug 10, 2009)

Nuriel said:


> I don't know how I missed that a new chapter had came out....
> 
> Anyway, Watanuki trying to smoke was my favorite part of the chapter.  I wonder how long he will have to wait for Yuuko to return???


Until Doumeki or someone else (but probably Doumeki) snaps him out of it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty boring chapter if you ask me


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey hey a single spoiler page plus translation of that single page. Also a pretty spoilerly comment. Thanks to Tagaticco@mangahelpers.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Translation:

Maru and Moro: いらっしゃいませっ ♥
Welcome! ♥

Doumeki: 客じゃねぇんだがな
But I'm not a costumer.

Maru and Moro: じゃあ
お帰りなさい。
Then...
Welcome back!


*Spoiler*: _The Spoilerly comment_ 




There is apparently a 4 year timeskip. Oh it apparently isn't ending in 2009.


----------



## Bishiri no Jyoou (Sep 15, 2009)

Who else hated this chapter?

Was a complete waste of time. expected a lot more


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2009)

Which chapter? 185?


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 15, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Hey hey a single spoiler page plus translation of that single page. Also a pretty spoilerly comment. Thanks to Tagaticco@mangahelpers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm glad about this, the crappy manga, TRC, can end while the better one can continue.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 15, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> Hey hey a single spoiler page plus translation of that single page. Also a pretty spoilerly comment. Thanks to Tagaticco@mangahelpers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



THanks for posting this.  I'm looking forward to seeing this chapter now.  I want to see what 4 years has done to Watanuki...


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 16, 2009)

i hope he gets a monocle.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2009)

Watanuki just gets more sexy with time.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why does it take four years to snap some sense into Watanuki?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2009)

Watanuki has always been a stubborn guy.


----------



## MRain65 (Sep 17, 2009)

Reaction to 186:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, Watanuki seemed downright creepy this chapter. I get that after Yuuko's death, he's not exactly the most cheerful of people, but he seems to have done a complete 180 in personality.

Am I the only one wondering what happened to Himawari? Is she gone from the story, or what?


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad to see it will continue independently. Should now turn back into a much better manga again.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

MRain65 said:


> Reaction to 186:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Who cares? I for one don't really care to see Himawari ever again, she's a drab uninteresting character, also you can tell Watanuki always really loved Yǔko, why else would he spend 4 years waiting for her?


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 17, 2009)

Jason Chan

Chapter has been uploaded.


----------



## Tunafish (Sep 17, 2009)

Page 6 was so damn _sexy._


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 17, 2009)

he looks too comfortable in that page.  i'm jealous


----------



## pfft (Sep 17, 2009)

watanuki looks so  lounging and acting like yuko.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 17, 2009)

i gotta say, it doesn't work well with watanuki.


----------



## pfft (Sep 17, 2009)

its a bit odd to see him imitating her that way. its like a mimicry but something is off because that isnt watanuki exactly imo.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 17, 2009)

i dunno. he still made food with love and all that jazz. he definitely is distant from the human world now. poor kid. 

and i'm kinda not seeing that he becomes reed because that'd mean he had to be with clow and yuuko all at the beginning right?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 17, 2009)

Interesting chapter.  I'm not sure if I'm going to like this new Watanuki or not.  It seems really strange for him to be lounging around like Yuko like that.


----------



## pfft (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah; also he isnt goddamn FWR as i already said


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah it wouldn't make sense with the timeline, but who's to say clamp follows timelines? yup, watanuki and doumeki's egg is going to save TRC


----------



## pfft (Sep 17, 2009)

watanuki and doumeki are gonna lay that egg... they wont mess with the timeline about fwr

plus you would think yuko would have said something or idk...


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 17, 2009)

give birth to a demented crack baby named yuuko?


----------



## pfft (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG baby yuko from that egg ftw... from the egg will come a butterfly which will turn into yuko.  and she will snatch her pipe back from watanuki asap and demand sake and food. 

right?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> give birth to a demented crack baby named yuuko?


I. wiill. kill. you.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 18, 2009)

watanuki and doumeki's egg... 
In the last chapter it just shows how watanuki seems like a wife and doumeki is his frigging husband

T_T im sorry no matter how i look at it this scene is a typical family
The Hairy People Discussion Thread

and this is how maid's would greet the fiance's
The Hairy People Discussion Thread

yaoi lovers has got to have noticed this T_T


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2009)

Taking into account the person that changed him and made him like this is the woman he loves .. 

No.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 18, 2009)

i don't see watanuki loving yuko...
never noticed it, haven't even hinted on it...
im thinking about the age gap too...

anyways doumeki's going too far for a friend


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2009)

The dream where he says he will make Yuko's wish come true? 
His unrelenting obsession with waiting for her the last 4 years, forsaking the one he "loves" Himawari? 

Plain as the paint on the walls.


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 18, 2009)

You gotta understand there are different kinds of love.

His love for Himawari was more of a highschool crush. He admired her looks and then slowly got to know her.

While his love for Yuuko was something like a sister or a mother. She cared for him and gave his life new meaning. So I don't think he loves her in a romantic interest.

While his friendship with Doumeki is good (he'd probably never admit it but he cares about him too) they are something like brothers. Yes Clamp like to suggest there is something more between them to appease the fangirls, but all it is a suggestion, its never outright stated. But isn't that what Clamp specialise in ?


----------



## stardust (Sep 18, 2009)

It was like everything started up again. The first page is pretty similar to the first page of the whole series, of the first chapter. The parallels were nice. I thought there was a timeskip or something when Doumeki was shown in his suit, and seeing Watanuki lounging about like that confirmed it. It was odd when Doumeki started talking about university. Hearing 'the curtain opens a new tale' pleases me. Means that HOLiC won't be ending just yet. 

And while I always kind of shipped Yuuko/Watanuki, lately I've been feeling that their relationship has, yeah, like what Kraker said, taken a familial turn. Yuuko acts in an almost maternal way to him. Of course, CLAMP are no strangers to i*c*st, so Watanuki having romantic feelings for her, even when she's a motherly figure wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2009)

Mark my words, Watanuki loves Yuko, romantically


----------



## pfft (Sep 18, 2009)

clamp doesnt do romantic love... (well not really) they prefer agape love. I happen to love the lengths that everyone goes through for one another in holic. 
its not too far.


----------



## stardust (Sep 18, 2009)

I think that CLAMP_ do_ do romantic love, but it's difficult to achieve, and there's always some sort of obstacle in the way. Always, be it major or minor. Whether the people involved can overcome that obstacle is another thing altogether. Some have, but others haven't, ultimately leaving them miserable. At the top of my head, I can't think of _any_ CLAMP couple who has/had it easy.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2009)

Watanuki.....NNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2009)

Why so sad Smoke?


----------



## stardust (Sep 19, 2009)

Probably because Watanuki is completely cut off from the world. That's what made this whole chapter feel a little sad.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Probably because Watanuki is completely cut off from the world. That's what made this whole chapter feel a little sad.



Yesssssssss


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2009)

I choose to see Watanuki's strength of resolution, it lessens my sadness


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys some one knows something about ch 186???


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> Hey guys some one knows something about ch 186???


What is this, I dont even. 

Whats the difference between Blender and the rest of the plaza?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm gonna have alot of catching up to do it seems


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

watanuki and doumeki
yuko and that clow guy in Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles -yuko already has a love story of her own that doesn't include watanuki

TRC is also made by Clamp and they have fei and kurogane...

vampire blood sucking don't tell me thats not...

oh well...

sakura and syaoran are obviously a couple and they even have kids, and guess what the kids are the real syaoran and sakura... so clamp does do love story


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

migukuni said:


> watanuki and doumeki
> *yuko and that clow guy in Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle*s -yuko already has a love story of her own that doesn't include watanuki
> 
> TRC is also made by Clamp and they have fei and kurogane...
> ...


I dont believe yuko loves that buffalo for one second.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

not that buffalo... the other clow... didn't yuko said that he and clow did something really bad... i dunno... and come on watanuki is too young...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

Clow kept her alive through sheer power of will because he is so powerful? Fucking up the universe because of it? Yeah .. 

Also lol Watanuki is not too young, this is manga


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

well whatever, to each our own...


----------



## stardust (Sep 20, 2009)

Watanuki definitley isn't too young. After all, in Cardcaptor Sakura, Rika (who was roughly eleven years old) got engaged to her homeroom teacher. Age differences, gender differences, familial differences, and species differences don't exist in CLAMP manga. Anyone can fall in love with anyone. A little girl and her teacher. A young adult and a robot. A teenage boy and an emotionless killer. A mother and a mother. A genderless angel and a grown man. Love is love here, and bringing age differences in doesn't mean anything at all.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

Retro to the rescue


----------



## stardust (Sep 20, 2009)

More like obsessive CLAMPfagging to the rescue.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, love really has no boundaries in Clamp manga. Before all of this happened, I thought Watanuki loved Yuuko as if she were his mother, but would you really throw you life away and simply sit around for four years and wait for your mother to come back home? Now I have to wonder if he loved her romantically...

Anyway, this was a good chapter. I like the parallels to the first chapter, with the way Watanuki was sitting around. It's a little depressing to see how much he's changed though.


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 20, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> Yeah, love really has no boundaries in Clamp manga. Before all of this happened, I thought Watanuki loved Yuuko as if she were his mother, *but would you really throw you life away and simply sit around for four years and wait for your mother to come back home?* Now I have to wonder if he loved her romantically...
> 
> Anyway, this was a good chapter. I like the parallels to the first chapter, with the way Watanuki was sitting around. It's a little depressing to see how much he's changed though.



That's not really all that farfetched, Yuuko was someone very dear to him.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 21, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Watanuki definitley isn't too young. After all, in Cardcaptor Sakura, Rika (who was roughly eleven years old) got engaged to her homeroom teacher. Age differences, gender differences, familial differences, and species differences don't exist in CLAMP manga. Anyone *can fall in love with anyone*. A little girl and her teacher. A young adult and a robot. A teenage boy and an emotionless killer. *A mother and a mother*. *A genderless angel and a grown man*. *Love is love here*, and bringing age differences in doesn't mean anything at all.



by saying this you can also wonder why doumeki would go that far for watanuki right? and yuko trust doumeki with a lot of things including the egg, wouldn't you say that yuko already knows how far will doumeki go for watanuki. 

yukito isn't exactly a genderless angel after all he did act as a male


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2009)

Yaoi talk


----------



## migukuni (Sep 21, 2009)

hahahaha... you have to agree though that clamp has lots of yaoi manga...


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Yaoi talk





It's hard to avoid yaoi talk when CLAMP is involved.  They leave so many  hints, especially in a couple of their series.


----------



## stardust (Sep 21, 2009)

migukuni said:


> by saying this you can also wonder why doumeki would go that far for watanuki right? and yuko trust doumeki with a lot of things including the egg, wouldn't you say that yuko already knows how far will doumeki go for watanuki.
> 
> yukito isn't exactly a genderless angel after all he did act as a male



I wasn't arguing against Watanuki/Doumeki. I can't really see them together, but Watanuki is most likely Doumeki's 'special person'. Of course Yuuko knows how far he'll go for him, hence why she left the egg in his care. I can't even guess who Watanuki's 'special person' is. It could be Doumeki, Himawari, or even Yuuko. We could argue that what Watanuki feels for each are totally different variations of love/gratitude, but which is the strongest? Does Watanuki even _have_ a special person? Actually, scratch that. Every creature in a CLAMP manga has a 'special person'. Even a genderless, genetically engineered clone.

And, I wasn't referring to Yukito. I was referring to Kohaku, from Wish. 

Nothing wrong with CLAMP and their guy pairings. It's the way they show some of them developing, which makes CLAMP a cut above the rest. They're not just silly flowery scenes, with hearts-a-flutter and blushes galore. They can get pretty serious, even tear inducing. One of my all time favourite pairings is Seishirou/Subaru, after all. Just because it's so goddamn horrible.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

unnn... like fei and kurogane...


----------



## Kraker2k (Sep 22, 2009)

migukuni said:


> unnn... like fei and kurogane...



Is it wrong for two guys being good friends? does it always have to turn gay? Fangirls ruin everything.


----------



## stardust (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not too fond of Fai/Kurogane either. But yeah, they clearly are each other's 'special person'.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2009)

More yaoi talk


----------



## stardust (Sep 22, 2009)

What about yuri talk, then? Poor, poor Kyogo Monou. Going into a loveless marriage with a woman who was willing to die in place of the woman she loved.

Or Tomoyo. Following in her mother's footsteps, except Tomoyo selflessly gives the girl she loves up, in order for her to be happy, and is totally content with that.

;w;


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

I love you Retro, atleast you can see that Clamp is a manga for all type's

Yeh Fei biting Kurogane everynight should be a great giveaway


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2009)

Lets rather talk Shinmuki or anything else, X, CCS, anything but not the yaoi plot lines


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

why? isn't it just fun 

really im reading xxxholic coz its connected to tsubasa and because of the yaoi plot lines


----------



## Smoke (Sep 24, 2009)

Now I know why I was so depressed last chapter.


4 years went by and watanuki wasn't part of that


Now this chap totally shows that.


I'm more depressed now


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

hmm.. im sorry for doumeki having to cope with watanuki being an emo person

-i dont have anything against watanuki, but still i feel bad for doumeki even if its his decision to stay and support watanuki in such unhealthy lenghts.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 24, 2009)

This chapter was redundant. "I'll wait for Yuuko" one week and 15 pages later "...I'll wait for Yuuko".

I wish the Japanese would stop with their redundancy. A hell of a lot of manga do it, and it's annoying. Sole reason I stopped reading Air Gear and their "bird" metaphors... Well, that, and the plot was nonexistent, the characters sucked, and it didn't make any bloody sense. Oh, and did I mention it was about self-propelled rollerblades that killed people and took over the world?


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 24, 2009)

I guess I'm the only person who likes the new Watanuki.  It seems to me he's getting more and more similar to Clow and Yuuko.  

On that note, manga needs moar Clow IMO.  He's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

watanuki is okay
but i feel very sad for doumeki, even if its his choice, although him and mokona drinking all the sake is a good thing for him

Kohane looks more adult like now... not such a loli anymore


----------



## stardust (Sep 24, 2009)

migukuni said:


> I love you Retro, atleast you can see that Clamp is a manga for all type's
> 
> Yeh Fei biting Kurogane everynight should be a great giveaway



I wouldn't say it's a 'great giveaway'. After all, there's a valid reason for Fai doing that. Of course, it's also CLAMP teasing fans by doing that, I won't deny it.



CoonDawg said:


> This chapter was redundant. "I'll wait for Yuuko" one week and 15 pages later "...I'll wait for Yuuko".



Know how you feel. I understand that CLAMP are putting a huge emphasis on him waiting for Yuuko, and it's the reason why he's granting people's wishes, and looking after the shop, etc. I suppose it gives him a sense of purpose, and that's why CLAMP feel like it has to be repeated over and over.

It's odd seeing Kohane all grown up, especially how she's in her last year of middle school. Not surprising that she went to Watanuki's school. I feel like there was something ominous in this chapter that went over my head, in relation to Watanuki wanting to tell Kohane how good the uniform looked on her. Kohane evidently looked panicked, and I felt like Watanuki felt a tad sad. The last page made me almost squirm. "Because I decided to wait like this, for Yuuko-san", amidst Watanuki and Doumeki's silhouettes. Showing the silhouettes put a sinister turn on the scene. I feel like CLAMP really are spelling out that Watanuki is FWR, but I'm still finding it difficult to believe. It could just be a red herring.


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 25, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> I guess I'm the only person who likes the new Watanuki.  It seems to me he's getting more and more similar to Clow and Yuuko.
> 
> On that note, manga needs moar Clow IMO.  He's pretty damn awesome.



I don't dislike the new Watanuki. I'm just not sure yet.  I'm kind of waiting to see what he is like beyond just this chapter.


----------



## pfft (Sep 25, 2009)

Kraker2k said:


> Is it wrong for two guys being good friends? does it always have to turn gay? Fangirls ruin everything.



agreed. I love the really intimate friendships but then it often turns into this yaoi shit for others.  Or amybe I am just not really into yaoi. I mean I dont mind if its really written into the storyline for sure..  
Actually I love how Clamp has shown all types of different affections in their storyline. 

ALSO to the person who said Clamp does love stories... I agree that they do them, but its so different from how other shojo manga approach love storylines imo.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2009)

pfft said:


> agreed. I love the really intimate friendships but then it often turns into this yaoi shit for others.


yeah, yuo are right cant the friends be  so close??? that thing of turn a nice friendship in to yaoi really piss me off


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

friendship that only one benefits is not friendship

what does doumeki get for doing what he is doing? he turned away his bright future by studying science and insteads studies folklore. what will he get afterwards? ive asked a lot of my guy friends and they said. they would never do something like that even for their bestfriends. if a special friend they would do it. be realistic, its unfathomable for that kind of action for someone who is just a friend


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 26, 2009)

it's just a different culture with values placed on different things.


----------



## stardust (Sep 26, 2009)

pfft said:


> ALSO to the person who said Clamp does love stories... I agree that they do them, but its so different from how other shojo manga approach love storylines imo.



That was me. 

Yeah, that's one of the reasons I adore CLAMP so much. They show us different ways of how love can be portrayed, and if CLAMP started doing plain old shoujo romances, I'd be highly annoyed, as I imagine all their fans would be. Shoujo romances usually incorporate the same things over and over. Anemic, bland, forgettable. With most shoujo manga, all one has to do is replace the characters, change a twist or two, and you'll have the exact same turn of events. Of course, there are a few exceptions. But, there is no way that CLAMP could ever do a boring shoujo romance. CLAMP romances are on a totally different level altogether. 

And by 'special person', I don't mean that they're fully, irrevocably in love with that person. They could just share a deep bond that means more than things like 'love'.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

pfft said:


> ALSO to the person who said Clamp does love stories... I agree that they do them, but its so different from how other shojo manga approach love storylines imo.



somehow i agree
in a good way


----------



## Paulina (Sep 26, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> That was me.
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the reasons I adore CLAMP so much. They show us different ways of how love can be portrayed, and if CLAMP started doing plain old shoujo romances, I'd be highly annoyed, as I imagine all their fans would be. Shoujo romances usually incorporate the same things over and over. Anemic, bland, forgettable. With most shoujo manga, all one has to do is replace the characters, change a twist or two, and you'll have the exact same turn of events. Of course, there are a few exceptions. But, there is no way that CLAMP could ever do a boring shoujo romance. CLAMP romances are on a totally different level altogether.
> 
> And by 'special person', I don't mean that they're fully, irrevocably in love with that person. They could just share a deep bond that means more than things like 'love'.


i agree. have you read Kobato bi the way? is it good?


----------



## stardust (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, I'm currently reading it. Well, in my opinion, it's not that good. It's sweet, sure, and getting increasingly poignant, but that's about it. I see it as a filler sort of series, to bridge the gap between their major releases. CLAMP certainly treat it that way. The chapters come slow, with each chapter having about ten - fifteen pages. If you prefer the silly, lighthearted side of CLAMP, you'll probably like this. I prefer the darker part of CLAMP myself, when they're messing with character's fates and lives, and Kobato. is so far removed from all that kind of thing. Even though, with the more poignant chapters, it's pointing out that this is all leading up to something, that something tragic is bound to happen.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 27, 2009)

Kobato's a cute light-hearted series. I like reading it because it's a nice balance to a lot of the angst that's going on in TRC and Holic. Plus the art style is simply adorable, so that alone makes me read it.


----------



## Paulina (Sep 27, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Yeah, I'm currently reading it. Well, in my opinion, it's not that good. It's sweet, sure, and getting increasingly poignant, but that's about it. I see it as a filler sort of series, to bridge the gap between their major releases. CLAMP certainly treat it that way. The chapters come slow, with each chapter having about ten - fifteen pages. If you prefer the silly, lighthearted side of CLAMP, you'll probably like this. I prefer the darker part of CLAMP myself, when they're messing with character's fates and lives, and Kobato. is so far removed from all that kind of thing. Even though, with the more poignant chapters, it's pointing out that this is all leading up to something, that something tragic is bound to happen.


interesting. i do like lighthearted series 

if Kobato is a filler bridge, then whats gonna be the major release?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 27, 2009)

Paulina said:


> interesting. i do like lighthearted series
> 
> if Kobato is a filler bridge, then whats gonna be the major release?



I don't want CLAMP to start another major release until they finish some of their ones on hiatus.  

Somehow, I don't think that it is going to happen.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll be fine as long as xxxHolic goes on and has a great ending.


----------



## stardust (Sep 28, 2009)

Ryoko said:


> Plus the art style is simply adorable, so that alone makes me read it.



I completely agree, it's darling. Especially the scribbled style for the eyes.



Paulina said:


> interesting. i do like lighthearted series
> 
> if Kobato is a filler bridge, then whats gonna be the major release?



When Kobato. started, CLAMP were already working on Tsubasa, and HOLiC, their two major releases. Kobato. was probably something they started up so they'd be able to freely draw something with a more relaxed, calming pace. Now that Tsubasa and HOLiC are just about finished (Tsubasa definitley, I'll give a bit more to HOLiC), CLAMP will have no 'major work' to work on. Even though they are bringing out Mangettes, but that's not starting until the Summer, I_ think_. 



Nuriel said:


> I don't want CLAMP to start another major release until they finish some of their ones on hiatus.



Same. And, CLAMP actually want to start Legal Drug up again really soon. I say they'll go back to that once Tsubasa/HOLiC are finished. Which is great and all, but I don't really like Legal Drug. Out of the three main unfinished series, that's the one I want to see worked on the least. I'd even prefer if CLAMP went back to Chun Hyang before that.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I'll be fine as long as xxxHolic goes on and has a great ending.



Seconding so, so hard.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 28, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I completely agree, it's darling. Especially the scribbled style for the eyes.


I love the eyes! And all of Kobato's random expressions. The whole manga is adorable and that's one of the main reasons I read it. I hope the anime can capture how adorable Kobato is.





> Same. And, CLAMP actually want to start Legal Drug up again really soon. I say they'll go back to that once Tsubasa/HOLiC are finished. Which is great and all, but I don't really like Legal Drug. Out of the three main unfinished series, that's the one I want to see worked on the least. I'd even prefer if CLAMP went back to Chun Hyang before that.


Same here. I've never been a big fan of Legal Drug. I really want Clamp to finish X/1999 though!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 20, 2009)

Any word on when we can expect the next chapter?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 22, 2009)

Chapter 188


Watanuki smooth-talking the ladies. :ho


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 23, 2009)

Chapter 189


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 23, 2009)

do i want to read it? it came out so fast 
but it says the boys talk dirty.


----------



## pfft (Oct 23, 2009)

watanuki smooth talking doesnt equal talking dirty weirdo.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 23, 2009)

that's not what that second link said.


----------



## pfft (Oct 23, 2009)

i havent read them  

tell me if you did and then i will..


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I always knew


*Spoiler*: __ 



The silhouette wasn't Yuko,


but my heart skipped a beat


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 23, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Chapter 188
> 
> 
> Watanuki smooth-talking the ladies. :ho





Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Chapter 189



 Thanks.  Two chapters to read.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 26, 2009)

It's kinda slow chapters, but I'm fascinated by the Neko angle.


----------



## stardust (Oct 30, 2009)

The Maru/Moro splash page was very pretty, especially liked the butterflies in their hair. Ah, I wish I could see them playing the harp. 

I wasn't expecting that the woman could see, let alone that she had catlike eyes. Oh Watanuki, always the tsundere.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2009)

The woman in his dreams was the Neko Retro


----------



## stardust (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh. Ahhh, I guess that flew right over my head. 

Then why does she look like the woman? Wait, silly question. That's probably what the shamisen sees itself as, since it spends so much time with the woman. Or maybe the shamisen is her eyes. Or something?


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 15, 2009)

so what was up with the latest chapter? the little piece of the string instrument, the wish about yuuko, nukers not going to die.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 15, 2009)

192 felt strange to me as well, I can't figure out the symbolism behind it all


----------



## stardust (Nov 15, 2009)

I DUNNO LOL.

But seriously, there was something oddly final about him taking the plectrum. The lady could always get a new plectrum, even though she won't. It's sad about the shamisen, in an odd way. I like how Watanuki referred to himself as the 'heir' to the shop, and his little ramble on equal payment. Looks like he's still figuring things out. It's nice seeing Doumeki and Kohane again, but I wonder what's going on with Himawari. She hasn't even been mentioned yet, right? I wonder if Watanuki has finally given up on her. But even if his crush on her went away, she's still a pretty good friend to him, so he wouldn't leave her go just like that. Unless he thought it was best for her, or something.

I'm liking how we're getting longer chapters this time around, too. Looks like HOLiC is finally their main focus, which pleases me.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 20, 2009)

xxxHolic 193


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG 

Watanuki looks so damn epic in the first panel


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 20, 2009)

i like the way clamp uses black space. it just makes everything feel so important. and what's with all the smoking lately


----------



## stardust (Nov 20, 2009)

He really does Tachi. :3

Totally agree KillerFan. Looks very cinematic! I just adore the art style in general. Very Aubrey Beardsley.

Nice to see Haruka again. I didn't really understand what he was saying about Yuuko 'never receiving a payment', in regards to Watanuki. Or, maybe I do. Watanuki kept working away, and Yuuko really wasn't that pushy about him paying her back. Yeah, she was just biding time, waiting for that day when Watanuki would take over. Oh my, Watanuki's neck on the tenth page looks pretty awkward, hah. Like a stump. That image of Yuuko asking Haruka to take care of Watanuki is pretty sad. She looks oddly frail. Oh no, the fifteenth page. Poor Watanuki, slumping over like that.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 20, 2009)

This chapter was so sad


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> *i like the way clamp uses black space. it just makes everything feel so important.* and what's with all the smoking lately



Like Bleach!


----------



## stardust (Nov 27, 2009)

Apparently, the next chapter will be released on the 21st of December, and will have coloured pages. It will also be the first chapter of volume seventeen.

Also, did anyone notice that the series is now called xxxHOLiC•ROU/rou/Rou? :s


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 27, 2009)

I could be mistaken but isnt Rou "son"?

Also one of the tunes from the anime is called "Kagerou" - shadow's son if my translation isnt whack.


----------



## stardust (Nov 27, 2009)

You're right. '郎' is son, gentleman, or young man. But the 'rou' for the the new HOLiC OVA was put down as '籠', which means cage, or cage-like basket.

Rou can mean loads of different things, depending on how it's written. Like spinach, deaf, grave, or even tuberculosis.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 27, 2009)

I wanna see 4years older Kunogi


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I didn't have the original character, so I was guessing the intent


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah... i think people will still call it xxxholic. why change the name now? hmm


----------



## stardust (Nov 27, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I wanna see 4years older Kunogi



Same, I'm getting worried about why we haven't seen her yet. Then again, it's only been a few chapters, we still might see her.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Well I didn't have the original character, so I was guessing the intent



It makes sense one would think 'son' straight away though. I mean yeah, like you mentioned, one of the ending themes in the first season, 'Kagerou'.



KillerFan said:


> yeah... i think people will still call it xxxholic. why change the name now? hmm



It really is odd. Apparently the 'Rou' part was stuck on at chapter 187, which I totally overlooked.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 18, 2009)

The rabbit cleans your pipe, and you just trust him?


That woman looks EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stardust (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't remember ever coming across that moon rabbit. Haha, Watanuki and the 'ladies'... Riiiiight.... 

I didn't expect the rabbit to be a pipe maker. "She might end up walking out on you!". Like someone who's devoted to their craft, the rabbit also uses 'she' to refer to the pipes. That pipe cleaner was pretty nifty. Odd for a fish's favourite food to be tobacco residue. Oh no, that was pretty devious of the rabbit. And what does the spider lady want? It's been so long, after all. Perhaps she really is going to Watanuki for a request.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 18, 2009)

Fuck, I didn't even realize it was her.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 28, 2009)

Where ever Zashikiriwarashi is, she must be throwing a fit.

Her love Watanuki, for whom she risked her life for, had his lips stolen by that same woman to who she risked her life against.


ps
My man Watanuki, I guess he is doing some growing


But I really wanted Himawari to kiss him first


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 28, 2009)

No Wata x Yuuko


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

Yuuko's gonna a throw a fit when she comes back.

I mean IF she comes back.

...if...if is good.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 28, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Yuuko's gonna a throw a fit when she comes back.
> 
> I mean IF she comes back.
> 
> ...if...if is good.






I watched that movie today


----------



## stardust (Jan 29, 2010)

I really liked the movie. 

The splash page for the newest chapter was very pretty~ reminded me of an old fashioned folding screen. Mentions something about the OAD too, with a date for the 17th of some month. Oh, some tension between Doumeki and Watanuki with 'leaving if he wants to'. I guess the time for using that egg is drawing nearer. I liked the way Watanuki entered the house through the dream, and how similar it looked to where Watanuki was sleeping, except that the place looked dilapidated. I wonder who the girl at the end was, she looked very doll like.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 29, 2010)

^ She looks a little like Kohane or Warashi or the ghost in the house during the cat girl arc. I dunno the art is so similar sometimes, but Watanuki and Doumeki do seem a bit strained there, I hope he uses the egg soon.


----------



## stardust (Jan 29, 2010)

I actually thought that it was Kohane at first, too. Like, what she'd be like in the future. But that thought quickly left~ that place is in the present, after all.

Yeah, he should really get around to using the egg~ but I've a feeling that it won't be used until it's near the ending of the series.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 5, 2010)

The new chapter's out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the woman was being abused?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 5, 2010)

I wanna see Himawari
I wanna see Himawari
I wanna see Himawari
I wanna see Himawari
I wanna see Himawari
I wanna see Himawari
I wanna see Himawari
I wanna see Himawari
I wanna see Himawari



*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanna see her, so what?


----------



## Laxus (Feb 5, 2010)

Smoke said:


> I wanna see Himawari
> I wanna see Himawari
> I wanna see Himawari
> I wanna see Himawari
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2010)

Something tells me Himawari is gonna look like a full blown woman, housewife type. And she'll lose the smile arches at the bottom of her eyes


----------



## Smoke (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope she still has that oh so sexy hair style.

Unless, somehow they find an even sexier one.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 6, 2010)

I wonder why Moro and Maru were so tense about the phonecall.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 6, 2010)

Aww, I wish she would come and visit


----------



## stardust (Feb 7, 2010)

There must be a reason why they haven't shown Himawari's face, and I doubt that it's purely to keep things on a suspenseful note. If Doumeki looked the same, then surely Himawari remained the same? Unless, something serious must have happened to her.

I agree with what Laxus said about Moro and Maru, they must have sensed something about Himawari when she was calling, or perhaps they're just worried about what effect her call will have on their master.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2010)

When she said "I love you Watanuki-kun" my inner fanboy when all giddy and I couldn't stop fidgeting in my chair.

I love you Kunogi


----------



## stardust (Feb 11, 2010)

I didn't expect the 'love you' part, at all. Seriously, I felt like that came out of nowhere. Well I suppose they're both more honest with their feelings now, which is always a good thing. Even better is that Watanuki can talk to her without going into a tizzy. But things really have gone downhill for Watanuki... He can only meet with the one he loves once a year? That's just unfair. Also, I kind of feel like Himawari's feelings for him came out of nowhere. Well, after the incident where she got that little yellow bird, I suppose it was obvious that she may have felt something, but for them to say that they love each other? As silly as it might be, I just don't think that they go together. Like, I don't even like Doumeki/Watanuki that much, but I feel like the pair have gone through so much more together, and Doumeki connects so much better to Watanuki than Himawari does.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 11, 2010)

When have we ever seen the words "I love you" in a Clamp manga?! I felt like that came out of nowhere.

Also, I think it's kind of random that Himawari and Watanuki are suddenly at the point of saying "I love you". I know there was a four-year gap, but we had no hints of Himawari romantically loving Watanuki, so I don't like how their relationship came out of nowhere.

I'm happy for those two though. I like them together (I would have liked it more if we saw it develop). It's sad that she can only come by once a year, but it probably has to do with her bad luck =/


----------



## pfft (Feb 16, 2010)

lol clamp trolled you guys into thinking it was a romantic I Love You.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah it seemed more sisterly/brotherly/friendly kind of "I love you" there.


----------



## stardust (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't know about that. I suppose that it all depends on the way it was originally written in Japanese. I thought at first that maybe it was written like, 'I appreciate you dearly', and the translators chose to go with 'I love you'. But, according to a translator , it was definitley meant to be seen as romantic. 

_Even though Himawari can understand it in her head, she's unable to hold back her emotions. Her feelings overflow to Watanuki, who is unable to meet her in person._

...I feel rather put out, for some reason.


----------



## pfft (Feb 18, 2010)

well to me it didnt seem romantic.. that isnt really clamp style imo. i am still pretty sure its more of a familial love. /stubborn


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

so doumeki finally admits his love to watanuki aye?  it's about time


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol...I think it may be brotherly love though.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

i don't see it. he sang a pretty romantic song


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 10, 2010)

Wasn't that Haruka? That wasn't Domeki...or at least I don't think so because Haruka said Shizuka when he spoke. D:


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

i was talking about the new chapter. unless it wasn't doumeki talking to watanuki while they were having a smoke


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Mar 10, 2010)

It was the new chapter and I think it was indeed Haruka.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah that was Haruka. You can tell because he smiled. When have you seen Shizuka smile?


----------



## pfft (Mar 11, 2010)

wth you telling me doumeki never smiles?  thats a lame reason to say it was him.. i would have thought it was because he was smoking. 

for a minute i thought it was doumeki too. still undecided.


----------



## stardust (Mar 21, 2010)

I bring some rather bizarre, and frustrating . xxxHOLiC is now on hold until the 9th of June. Why, you ask? It's being transferred over from Young Magazine to Bessatsu Shounen. You might think 'fine, whatever', but Bessastsu Shounen is, well, a shounen magazine which also comes out monthly. I suppose it makes more sense for this to be a monthly release than weekly, since CLAMP are so inconsistent with deadlines and the like. But, a shounen magazine? I'm somewhat worried now, I'll admit it.

Looking at the comments on that livejournal entry, apparently Young Magazine is full of fanservice filled series, and often has, uhm, questionable covers. I've a suspicious feeling that with the lack of Yuuko, well, maybe HOLiC isn't suited for that magazine anymore. There has always been elements of Watanuki/Doumeki, but perhaps with those elements being more overt now, readers were getting kind of antsy, as they're used to seeing big breasts everywhere. Then again, CLAMP really don't care about what kind of magazines their series are in. X was posted in a shoujo magazine, filled with decapitations and other lovely things.

It does make me wonder why CLAMP are doing this, though. If they chose the move themselves. I mean, with this and Kobato. being monthly series, they better be working on other series. I know that Gate 7 is coming in the Summer, but surely they can't be spending all their time working on that? I'm crossing my fingers for them working on one of their older series which were put on hiatus.

 had this to say about the move; 



> I remember reading that the only reason CLAMP went for weekly publication with Tsubasa and XXXHOLiC was due to the links between the two series, so now that Tsubasa is over and XXXHOLiC is walking on its own, I can understand why they decided to go monthly (but I must admit I didn't expect that!). It could also be an attempt to help boost the sales of Bessatsu Shonen Magazine. Looking at the other series that are serialized in the magazine, XXXHOLiC is by far the most popular one.



I suppose that does make sense.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2010)

lol X had no business in a shoujo.

>shonen
>xxxholic

well shit.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 21, 2010)

Chapter 203


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cute fox kid is back. 









And for some reason Watanuki gives Doumeki a ring for his birthday.


----------



## pfft (Mar 21, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> lol X had no business in a shoujo.



I DISAGREE!  The artwork alone should have made it shojo over shonen. The story itself is not shonen imo. Just because something has violence and elements that arent typical to a shojo manga does not mean it is not a shojo manga.


----------



## stardust (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll have to agree with Amber here, Tachi. All CLAMP manga have elements of shoujo in them, and X was certainly no different. And I'm not just going by the art style. Even with the apocalyptic storyline, I think X definitley fitted in better at Monthly Asuka than it would have in say, Weekly Shounen Jump. I imagine that a regular shounen magazine wouldn't have let them carry on with what they were doing in X for as long as they got away with. The story line is much more of a shoujo one, too. I mean, I can't imagine all of the horribly twisted and complicated pairings being at home in a shounen magazine. X is an ideal example of the darker side of shoujo. I'm thinking of other titles like Angel Sanctuary here, for example. There are also some things in X that I could never see working in a shounen magazine.

And Waveblade, I'm going to get myself all geared up and excited for nothing and say that it's a wedding ring. Even though I read spoilers on a CLAMP livejournal community, which say it isn't. Apparently Doumeki thinks that it's a wedding ring at first though, so that counts, right? ;_;


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 25, 2010)

The butterfly and Watanuki asking Doumeki to shoot him made me  incredibly sad


----------



## stardust (Mar 25, 2010)

I know, right?

We won't see another chapter of this until June now. Boo hoo.


----------



## stardust (Sep 25, 2010)

Chapter 207 has been out longer than that, though. 

Oh, CLAMP. You utter witches, setting us up like that. It's obvious that we're supposed to see the rumoured person as Watanuki. It makes sense, and reasons don't have to be given. But it _could _also be someone else, as unlikely as that may be. I mean, CLAMP don't break apart their fated pairings like that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Chapter 207 out on mangafox.
> 
> Deja Vu in my xxxHolic?  Oh Clamp, so predictable.


Clamp, predictable?!!1 NEVER!! 

I don't mind if some things are predictable, I love the way CLAMP tells their stories


----------



## stardust (Sep 25, 2010)

There are always a few things you can expect in CLAMP works (destiny and fate, love that transcends gender and species, losing an eye), but the way they tell their stories as a whole is unpredictable.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't really care much for pairings but I like the interesting story


----------



## stardust (Oct 15, 2010)

...Was the current plotline just completely abandoned? Grrr, I was looking forward to this chapter but instead we just got pretty filler. But it was lovely seeing Ame-Warashi again.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 24, 2010)

So much for Himawari x Watanuki lol. O well I like Zashiki-Warashi x Watanuki anyways


----------



## Thor (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance but is this a hentai?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> No Wata x Yuuko


This


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 24, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but is this a hentai?



haha my friend said the same exact thing to me, it's not.




> Drama, Fantasy, Mystery, Psychological, Seinen, Supernatural
> 
> Watanuki Kimihiro is a high school student plagued by yokai and ayakashi – spirits with a strong attraction to him. The spirits are invisible to others and encounters with them are extremely troublesome. When he stumbles into a shop that grants wishes, however, events in his life promise to become more unusual.


----------



## stardust (Dec 9, 2010)

Did Watanuki just say what I think he said? Is Doumeki living with someone back at the temple?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 13, 2010)

Just caught up and wow did I feel the spear go through my heart when Watanuki asked about Himawari's husband




But I still love her and want to see her


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Did Watanuki just say what I think he said? Is Doumeki living with someone back at the temple?



I saw that too but I thought it was like a temporary thing or something.


----------



## stardust (Jan 8, 2011)

This may come as a shock to you, but xxxHOLiC is . Soon. Far too soon. The penultimate chapter has just been released (chapter 212), which means that things will wrap up at 213.

I feel... conflicted. On one hand I don't want to see the series pointlessly stretch itself out like it's been doing, but I can't see how things will wrap up in just two chapters.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't really get how it's going to accomplish an adequate ending in two chapters... 

But man. There goes another series that started off well and then just faded into obscurity.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 8, 2011)

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 8, 2011)

just 2 more chapters? IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Sawako (Jan 8, 2011)

Seriously?!?! I feel like nothing has happened these last few chapters... how are they going to end it?!?!

I hope Doumeki uses the damn egg  Maybe Doumeki gets fed up with the manga and throws it at the manga page, forever ruining it, thus ending the manga.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG YUUKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2011)

I bet she won't have a face though:ho


----------



## Smoke (Jan 10, 2011)

Seeing her backside alone is waaaayyy more awesome than the entire manga has been since she left.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 10, 2011)

.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 10, 2011)

guys u should help me with this manga, i just start reading it, but should i read it alone, or i have to read Tsubasa Shunraiki  with it?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 10, 2011)

xxxHolic has enough stand alone content without having to read CCS or X or everything else clamp it hints at. 

Read Holic only till like chapter 179, then read the end of Tsubasa then pick up on xxxholic again.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 10, 2011)

Tsubasa is done yes, hmm, the ending sequence of Tsubasa.. I cant really recall how many chapters that was since i found it so horrible lol I'll find out at home :3


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 10, 2011)

So I guess that last scene in the xxxholic Rou OVA was canon after all? There's still part 2 of that. It just seems so unfair to end holic now. 

@hussamb, most of CLAMP works are related someway or another. It isn't hard to find references to Card Captor Sakura X in xxxholic either. You don't have to read those to read xxxholic or Tsubasa, but it tends to make the entire connected universe they made slightly more understandable. At the very least, they LOVE to reuse character designs and names.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes......we FINALLY get to see Yuuko after how many chapters?!!!!  But I wonder if that is really her or some spirit? I wish CLAMP wouldn't drag out these chapters for so long. D:


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2011)

Yo, hussamb.


Read cardcaptor sakura first.


Once you get to a certain point in xxxholix, you realize this is the "sequel" in a way to it.


And I would suggest reading Tsubasa as well.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 12, 2011)

I never read Cardcaptor Sakura. I seen some of Tsubasa but didn't really get into it.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 13, 2011)

well smoke, it is too late my friend, i am already at chapter 179, and i want to know from which chapter of Tsubasa i should read


----------



## Laxus (Feb 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh of course


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 10, 2011)

Last chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what this Doumeki's personal name is. Oh well I guess I'll never find out.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 10, 2011)

What.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Should have seen that coming.

But ugh. I wish we had a more conclusive ending.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't get it!!


But god damn I love yuuko


----------



## xingesealcmst (Feb 10, 2011)

I.... think it pertains to these pages and presumably how 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Doumeki has a great grand kid that looks just like him




What did I just read.  This is supposed to be the 2nd to last chapter? @_@


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 10, 2011)

Read the ending, and man, CLAMP have raised trolling their fans to an art form. Kubo's got nothing on these ladies.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2011)

Holy fuck, I just reread that and WOW!!! That doumeki wasn't the same doumeki that was introduced, rather his great grandchild!!!!!!!


FUCKING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Over 100 years and we didn't even see Himawari!!


I'm kinda pissed.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 11, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Holy fuck, I just reread that and WOW!!! That doumeki wasn't the same doumeki that was introduced, rather his great grandchild!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> FUCKING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


HOLY CRAP, I must have been on auto pilot when I first read it cause I didn't get it till I read the posts here lol. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdhhQhqi_AE[/YOUTUBE]

So uh, what exactly did the manga accomplish... what a dumb ending lol


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 11, 2011)

What did it accomplish? Just that Watanuki has completely taken over for Yuko's job as a dimensional witch/warlock complete with powers that are near as powerful as her own, that she's totally dead and won't ever come back, Watanuki still loves her, the Doumeki family keeps helping him out over.. what? 4 generations now..., and they still have the egg that Shizuka got over a 100 years ago which we now know will probably erase Watanuki's memories and/or feelings for Yuko, which some Doumeki or another may actually use someday if one them ever feels that Watanuki will want that to happen.

It's also possible that the last few chapters, it wasn't Doumeki Shizuka at all, it could have been his son, grandson or great-grandson. Watanuki grew in power and knowledge and has been passing the world by as Yuko had done. And now, his powers are great enough that he can leave the shop without harm. 

Think back to Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles crossovers as well. Watanuki wasn't meant to exist, he was Syaoran's replacement in this world, but Syaoran is gone now as well. So Watanuki's continued existence now longer threatens the world as it did when Syaoran was trying to get Sakura's memories back and defeat what's-his-name sorcerer who was trying to bring Yuko back from the dead and fulfill Clow's wish. He has his own place in existence now and can defend himself and those he cares for from any similar threat in the future, possibly, he's already done so. 

No, I didn't like the ending either, but it did answer and tie up a number of loose ends.  :/


----------



## stardust (Feb 12, 2011)

I am absolutely gutted. xxxHOLiC was one of the first series I properly got into and adored, and with great reason. But now I'm feeling incredibly bitter about a series I once loved, and even put in my favourites list. The journey up until this point has been a wonderful one, and I won't forget all the happy times. But HOLiC should have ended a lot earlier than it did, and shouldn't have been pointlessly stretched out. Most of you will agree with me there, right? I would have rather it ended when Yuuko departed, and had an open ending with Watanuki running the shop. Maybe with the final panel having Watanuki stretched out on the porch while Watanuki, Kohane, and everyone else are sitting by him. What we've been reading the past few months hasn't really been HOLiC. 

I'm washing my hands off of CLAMP now. What they've done is recent years has been a string of disappointments. I adore CLAMP as much as all of you do, but the ending of HOLiC made me put their recent failures into perspective. Between putting series on hold for eons, half assing endings, along with a woefully uninteresting start for GATE 7, I wonder where CLAMP are planning on going in the future. If they're going to be so lazy with their current series, I'm not sure that I even _want _them continuing X, Clover, and Legal Drug.

In other HOLiC related news, there's be a complete guidebook released on the same date that the nineteenth volume will be released (March 7th), there'll be a postcard book out in May, and an art book in the Summer. I'm also thinking about resurrecting my general CLAMP manga thread, for general news and stuff. Most of my news will be coming from the always helpful .


----------



## Laxus (Feb 12, 2011)

RetroElectro said:


> In other HOLiC related news, there's be a complete guidebook released on the same date that the nineteenth volume will be released (March 7th)


Do you know what would this detail? General information about things like the characters or more technical things eg how things like the shop work, ect 



RetroElectro said:


> Most of my news will be coming from the always helpful .



 I'll keep on eye on this thanks


----------



## stardust (Feb 19, 2011)

^ I'm not at all sure, I'm afraid. I imagine that it would contain the usual stuff though! Possibly character sheets for all the various youkai.

I've seen a lot of crazy speculation about the ending (including that Rou was actually just a very long dream that Watanuki had, and that Doumeki's great grandson is actually a reincarnation of Shizuka), and it turns out that even some members of CLAMP were  by it!

- The XXXHOLiC OAD screening was cut after 30 minutes or so and the message "continues on the DVD out March 9" was shown.
- "XXXHOLiC Rou" is over, _for the time being._
- Ohkawa asked the other CLAMP members how they felt regarding XXXHOLiC ending. Mokona said she's "relieved" (as in, after running a huge marathon), Satsuki and Nekoi said they want to reread it because for the moment they are a little confused about it.
- OAD Director Tsutomu Mizushima wanted to come to the event but was unable to.
- CLAMP asked the audience who was the main character in XXXHOLiC: Yuuko or Watanuki. CLAMP thinks it's Watanuki, Tsutomu Mizushima thinks it's Yuuko.
- They don't think Doumeki is "ikemen", same as they don't think Watanuki is "bishounen".
- When the last chapter of "Rou" was finished, they celebrated drinking until morning even though they had to work on the following day.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello, people! I was looking for a CLAMP FC, but I'm glad to have stumbled upon this thread! I'm a fan of xxxHolic, too! I'm sad it ended though.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 19, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Hello, people! I was looking for a CLAMP FC, but I'm glad to have stumbled upon this thread! I'm a fan of xxxHolic, too! I'm sad it ended though.



Is there a clamp fc?  If there was an xxxHolic FC I'd join it.


----------



## rajin (Apr 19, 2013)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 06 Raw *
*Please GOD let Korosensei get back soon. *


----------



## rajin (May 10, 2013)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 07 Raw *
*Masaki died 10 years ago instead of 6 *


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2013)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 08 Raw *
*Epilogue *


----------



## rajin (May 24, 2013)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 09 Raw*
*it's not important to get rid of them immediately *


----------



## hussamb (Jun 8, 2013)

what is the difference between rei and the original one ?


----------



## rajin (Jun 28, 2013)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 11 Raw *
*Ch.80 *


----------



## rajin (Jul 12, 2013)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 12 Raw *
*drenched in water *


----------



## rajin (Sep 27, 2013)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 17 Raw*

*Chapter 540*


----------



## rajin (Oct 25, 2013)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 19 Raw*


----------



## rajin (Nov 8, 2013)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 20 Raw*

*Simply love her facial expression here, though *


----------



## rajin (Nov 15, 2013)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 21 Raw*

*1*


----------



## rajin (Feb 8, 2014)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 25 Raw : 2 colour pages. 1 colour double page joined.*

*Ch.109*


----------



## rajin (Feb 24, 2014)

*Byakuya：こちらの心に恐怖が無ければ
If there is no fear in your mind
Byakuya：そこに映るのは奴自身の
Then all that you will see in him
Byakuya：怯えだけだ
Is his own terror
*


----------



## rajin (Mar 14, 2014)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 29 Raw*

*Chapter out*


----------



## pfft (May 16, 2014)

Ruby Moon said:


> Hello, people! I was looking for a CLAMP FC, but I'm glad to have stumbled upon this thread! I'm a fan of xxxHolic, too! I'm sad it ended though.



i would also join that fc.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 19, 2014)

So, I'm pretty far into this series right now, chapter 82 to be exact.

I'm wondering what chapters involve Tsubasa: RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE, which I just started yesterday.

I could just look through each chapter of xxxholic when I hit a plot point in TRC, but that just seems like too much work.

So, I'm hoping one of you guys can help. I really enjoy xxxholic, and I want to enjoy TRC just as much.


----------



## Naya (Apr 27, 2015)

CLAMP still being so special


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2015)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 40 Raw*

*he can a miniature earthquake just by his foot touching the ground, in base form*


----------



## rajin (May 25, 2015)

*xxxHOLiC Rei 41 Raw*

*[Substitute Scans] Chapter 2*


----------



## Smoke (May 25, 2015)

Xxxholic's ending left me bitter. Over 100 years had passed, and everyone we knew was long dead.


What's the story line behind this one?


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2015)

*cnet128 translation

cnet128 translation*


----------



## rajin (Sep 7, 2015)

*Chapter 63*


----------



## rajin (Oct 5, 2015)

*this
*


----------



## rajin (Nov 9, 2015)

*here"*


----------



## rajin (Dec 7, 2015)

*IT'S HERE*


----------



## rajin (Feb 29, 2016)

*guy*


----------



## BUUUU (Feb 29, 2016)

Yuuko and sakura ... 
however, I want to know about Zashiki


----------



## rajin (Apr 11, 2016)

*he evades without the mobility of flight anyway.*


----------



## rajin (May 29, 2016)

Chapter 475


----------



## rajin (Jul 12, 2016)

18 is out


----------



## rajin (Dec 27, 2016)

he easily deflects an heilig pfeil with great precision using only the blunt narrowed portion of the blade


----------

